# Male and/or female ICSI cycle buddy for September ICSI? Anyone?! part 2



## wibble-wobble

*Male and/or female ICSI cycle buddy for September ICSI? Anyone?!*

Part 2

To bookmark the thread please use the "Add Bookmark" button at the top of the page.

Happy chatting


----------



## Bananahead

Thanks for the new thread Wibble-Wobble.

How are all you ladies doing? I've deleted the bookmark to the old thread so can't quite remember where everyone is up to, but I hope all is well with you all?

We've got our nurse's appointment tomorrow so we should have a better idea of when we'll be starting again. The fun begins all over again!!!


----------



## KateMart

Hello! 

Hope all is well with you Bananahead? Good luck for your appointment tomorrow. Are you looking at March for the next cycle?

Teammonkey yes thanks, I do feel ready. I have become a little nervous about the clexane and aspirin though, as I read a couple of horror stories online. But as far as I can see only one lady ever has died from blood thinners on IVF (morbid I know) and I guess they wouldn't be giving them to me if they didn't think they'd help. 

We agreed with the consultant that we would possibly thaw two although he didn't mention it at our appointment last week. It does feel better having been here before with drugs etc - although obviously I do have some new ones! I'm a bit worried about the oestrogen tablets they give in a frozen cycle too as they apparently make you nauseous! Oh well 

I guess the second time isn't quite as scary though! Are the other second timer girls feeling the same?

Glad you are feeling better Teammonkey and FLC! 

Hi to everyone else!xx


----------



## Mrs_F

Hi girls  glad to find our little gang on the new page. Sorry I went quite on the old thread... It feels like time is flying by!!

I am 16 wks now, which is getting super close to half way - exciting times! I am gereally feeling ace now, out of the yucky bit, but Unfortunatley my immune system is knackered becasue of being pregnant so I keep getting back to back colds etc *aaaa-choo!*

Very best of luck tomorrow for your appointment bananahead, looking forward to cheering you along the way for the next step in the journey xx

Lots of luck to you too Katemart. Try not to worry too much a bout the drugs, they've all got side effects and you never know you you will react until you're taking them. You can always ask half way through if you feel they are affecting you  bizarrely I am on aspirin since 12 weeks as a preventative action against preeclampsia which I suffered from last pregnancy. Fingers crossed they do their trick  

Ooo second night of 'call the midwife' tonight. Do you guys watch it? Last weeks was a tough one. 

Looking forwad to hearing from you all - I hope the other girls find us here soon! Xx


----------



## Bananahead

Wow Mrs F, 16 weeks. I'm so very pleased for you. Thanks for the warm wishes.

Kate - do you know when you are actually due to start or have you started already? I'm all out of sync with who's doing what and when!!

Our appointment was interesting. I expected them to say they were going to increase the gonal-f from the start, but instead I'm having an additional drug. So I'll be DR with buserelin (as per last time), then when I start stims, I'll be using gonal-f (50 per day) and 150 of pergoveris which is a powder and liquid which I have to mix together. Apparently it's more 'refined' than gonal-f, so they're hoping my body responds better to it. Here's hoping! I hadn't heard of it before so I'll be doing some googling! I need to ring them on CD1 next month. I'm actually more excited than scared at the moment, but I'm sure that'll change 100 times before this is all done with!

Take care all. x


----------



## KateMart

Hello Mrs F! Glad to hear everything is going well although rubbish on the cold. Hope you feel better soon. Thanks for the reassurance re the drugs. Funny that you are on aspirin too! It must do the trick if it is prescribed so often!

Bananahead it sounds like your appointment went well! Is the second drug similar to 
Menopur?

I am due to start buserelin this Friday and have been taking aspirin since last week. The problem is, I haven't ovulated yet this month and I need to have done before I start down regulation. We have an appointment on Thursday so I will tell them then if I haven't ovulated. At the moment it looks like it will be delayed! Typical!

X


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Ooh, KateMart and Bananahead, so exciting that your new cycles are imminent. 

Mrs_F, glad it's all going smoothly, hope the aspirin does the trick. 

Aspirin really seems to be a kind of wonder drug, helping lots of different conditions in unexpected ways, so I'm sure it'll help. 

I'm feeling a bit stressed at the moment - Mr R wanted my DH to have his hormones tested again - testosterone, LH, FSH and oestrogen, and the GP did them, but has said there's a problem with one of the results, so they want DH to come in and discuss it. All his hormones were normal before, so I'm freaking out that this means things have got worse since the SSR. I'm also really angry, as I think he had a post op infection (everything was swollen and purply, and about a week after the op, about 15mls of gunk just poured out of the, er, relevent area) but he wouldn't go to the doctor to have it checked. 

I'm really worried now that what little there was that was working has now been destroyed by infection. I know I'm jumping ahead, but it's not like they'd call you in to tell you everything's normal, is it? 

The appointment's on Friday.


----------



## KateMart

Rumplestitskin try not to worry  

It could be something that was perhaps borderline and hormones do change, even male ones. I'm sure it's nothing to do with the surgery. Is the wound healed now? As if it was an infection surely it wouldn't have healed and he would have got very ill too?

Hope you are ok. This whole thing is enough worry without doctors telling you something is up and then making you wait to see them!

Try and be calm. You won't know what it is until he sees the doc and there's no point guessing it at. Lots of love xx


----------



## FLC2013

Hi, everyone - just checking in on our shiny new thread 

Kate - Urgh, how annoying! I really hope you ovulate in time to avoid any delay, but hopefully it won't be too long either way. 

Bananahead - Pergoveris is a new one on me too. I actually think it's quite positive that they are thinking around the problem and not just upping the dose and hoping for the best. It must all be getting really real now.

Rumplestiltskin - I know it's all well and good saying this, but try not to worry. I do understand why you're frustrated though. Men and doctors are never a good mix, are they?

Mrs_F - How lovely to hear from you  I know what you mean what you mean by time flying! Glad you're feeling so much better. I can't say I've quite got to the 'feeling ace' stage yet, but today is 2 weeks since I was last sick, so that's got to mean something, right?? I haven't actually managed to catch a proper cold, but I've been coughing and sneezing for weeks now, expecting it to happen any day - but looks like I'm just going to deal with all the peripheral symptoms for a while longer.


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

Sorry to hear you've been ill too FLC! I never get colds anymore! Makes me paranoid I might have NK cells! Glad to hear your sickness is getting better though and hopefully soon will be the feeling great stage.  

I have some good news, according to my much higher temperature this morning I have probably ovulated. I will know more tomorrow but FC no more worry about that and it'll be time to start injecting on Friday. 

I'm also feeling a bit down though after speaking to my mum this morning. She has generally been supportive but even she doesn't understand what it's like to go through this. I had to ask her for a loan for my recent blood tests as I am freelance and had a huge tax bill to pay this month. She knows we are struggling for money this month and said she could loan but she wouldn't pay it as she had just spent money doing up her kitchen and was due to go on holiday next week. I was marginally upset that she didn't see my MC tests as a priority (probably I'm being a bit of a brat!) but today she phoned me and asked what was happening on Mother's day 15 March which is potentially just after my ET. She wanted to know if we would be getting the train over to her house (2 hour journey with 3 changes) to take her out for a meal! And she wanted to let me know when Mother's Day was in case I hadn't realised. Err, have had quite a lot on my mind recently! Mother's day isn't really my top priority...


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Wow, KateMart, you poor thing! 

Sometimes people really just don't get it. In a way I was "lucky" as DH's brother is also subfertile (go those crap genes!), and so he and his wife had gone through several years of unsuccessful IVF before us, so that kind of prepared the way for us. It's still tough sometimes, but people are a bit more aware of triggers - for example, I've got two nephews (one on each side of the family) who both turned 1 in the weeks after our BFN (one of them 3 days later) and nobody would have minded if we'd not turned up to the birthday parties. 

Prior to our first cycle, I just kept telling everyone that I couldn't make any plans until after the cycle - that we might be able to do things, and we'd try our best, but that we couldn't commit to plans. If you say it often enough, people have to remember about it! 

Money's always a tough one. All I can say is   on that. People rarely see eye to eye on the best use of money, and I can see why you're upset. It's not like we're doing any of this for fun!


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Rumplestiltskin, it really helps to have people who understand. I spoke to DH and he just thinks it's funny as she was very controlling when we got married and thought the day was about her as mother of the bride rather than us. Money is a hard one, it just makes me sad that she thinks a new kitchen is more important than MC tests for her daughter. She made it clear that she thought they were expensive and not worth doing (at £200! For peace of mind well worth it I think and so did DH).

Ahh that's tough. Is one of the one year olds your DH's brother's? Yes I have a few friends that know and do have to keep saying to them - and work clients - that I can't commit to any travel etc. You do feel a bit like your life is on hold but it does need to be really.

I hope you are holding up ok and feeling alright about the test results on Friday


----------



## teammonkey

Hey ladies,

I seemed to have missed this new thread! 

Nice to read what everyone's been up to, hope everyone's good!

Katemart I think I've been spoilt as my mum funded my whole cycle, and it was the number one priority for her and us, know I'm lucky! But some just don't see how hard going through ivf is, it's hard unless you've been there though to get it, at first people seem to be more empathetic but for you it's still as hard if not harder whereas people seem to think you just accept it, when that's so far from the truth when it's something you and DH want and deserve! Maybe you should be honest about how you're feeling? 

Mrs f glad you're feeling good, lucky you! I was much later, only the past 2/3 weeks, fly maybe you'll be like me? A friend from work said sge noticed she felt loads better after 20 weeks, which I did! Around 21. Now I do feel quite good, think this may be the glow phase? Wouldn't exactly call it a glow.. More like fully human after months of feeling trapped in a permanent hangover  

Hope everyone else is going ok?

AFM I'm 24 weeks today, times really starting to fly by.. Getting very large lol. I'm hoping by the time baby comes, I'll be wishing more of you lovely ladies congrats on a pregnancy, I truly have everything crossed xxxx


----------



## KateMart

Hi Teammonkey, good to hear from you  . Wow you are getting so close! How are you feeling about it all? Excited, nervous?

My mum is still totally oblivious to our feelings, but I've managed to pay for the blood tests after finally getting some of my wages in. DH said at least we can ask his mum and dad if we need money (they are over generous, which makes me feel even worse! Viv Westwood handbag from them for Christmas  ).

Hope everyone else is ok?

I woke up last night with very bad tummy pains a few days into DR. I'm not sure it is the buserelin as didn't have this last time. I think it might be the aspirin as I don't usually take NSAIDs due to previous inflammation of the stomach  . I don't want to go on more drugs for this so ordered some more probiotics and hoping they will help x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Glad things are  sorted out, KateMart, even if you're still not seeing eye to eye with your mum. Families can be a real challenge sometimes. Yes, one of the nephews belongs to DH's brother. They went through 3 natural ectopics and 2 failed IVFs before they got their BFP. In some ways it helps - especially my BIL and SIL who are very understanding, but it gets my DH down sometimes that his mum doesn't view our problems as being as serious as his brother's (and says so!) and he's like, it's not a bloody competition! 

Can I ask what blood tests you had? We're having our first immunes appointment this week, and I'm not sure they're going to do the tests I want - I'm pretty sure they don't do the Chicago tests, and they've just said they'll do an NK test (£250) and an endometrial biopsy (£150). I really want the DQa testing to be done - are you having this?

From DH's hormones, it seems he's now got high FSH, but everything else is ok. I'm trying not to stress too much, and just wait to see what Mr R says. The GP just told DH he had no idea what that meant - which I actually appreciate. I much prefer them to admit when they've got no idea! 

Teammonkey, glad you're feeling better. I'm also hoping for a few more BFPs on this thread, but I don't think I'll make it in before your due date - Mr R doesn't think he'll be able to do DH's op until the summer.


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Rumpelstiltskin.   Can't believe your DH's mum! Families are tough.

I only had the  screens, they cost just £210. They don't do NK cells at my clinic, What is the DQa? And where is it you were having the NK was it the Lister? As £250 isn't bad at all! 

Did they give you an idea of the protocol if you test positive? Apparently steroids can help with NKs although I'm not trying that this time. The clexane also helps with other immunes apparently as it used to be used in the war to stop soldiers rejecting organs. But I digress and think I am repeating myself. Sometimes I want to know it all and sometimes I just want to take the drugs they give me and not think about side effects  . Blame the buserelin. 

Sorry to hear about your DH, did Dr Google bring up any answers as to what that could mean. It's always good when GPs are honest. They can often confuse you more or scare you needlessly xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

DQa is to do with HLA type - the thing they use to do tissue matching for organ transplant. HLA http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Human_leukocyte_antigen are proteins on the surface of your cells that present antigen to your immune system. There are different kinds of HLA, hence the idea of "HLA matching" for organ transplantation. DQa is one type of HLA. While HLA matching is good for organ transplant, it's apparently not good for pregnancy. If you and your partner have the same HLA types, then this can mean that your immune system sees the embryo as "altered self" and destroys it ("altered self" is a real red flag to your immune system - "self" is fine, and "non-self" can be fine, too - like food is all "non self", but "altered self" is interpreted as infection or tumour, and is destroyed). The belief is that if you're going to have matching HLA types, both having matching DQa is the most harmful to pregnancy, so this is the one they check. There's a lot of debate about whether it's relevant at all, but I work in immunology, so I'm pretty open to the idea that the immune system is important sustaining pregnancy. There's an interesting blog post about it here: http://haveababy.com/fertility-information/ivf-authority/dq-alpha-matching-in-ivf-controversy

The tests will be done at the Spire in Bristol. I'm hoping that at the appointment they'll talk through the options. The ARGC talked these through with us - from steroids to intralipids and IgG, but our clinic don't know that.

Regarding the FSH, it seems like it kind of needs to be looked at along with other things, but I did find a paper on PubMed that was published last year, that found that elevated FSH didn't negatively impact on the success of microTESE or pregnancy afterwards, which seemed really positive to me, so I'm trying to not worry too much about it.


This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## KateMart

Thanks for the info Rumplestiltskin. That is really interesting and explains why they wanted to put me on the steroids in addition to clexane to protect against a possible immune response. It is a fascinating area and makes sense that it is the cause of multiple implantation failures. I am wondering if I should have said yes to steroids as I'm too late for any tests at the moment. I'm also concerned the blood thinners can do more harm than good. One of Agate's posts said that aspirin might affect implantation and Dr Gorgy doesn't give it during the 2ww anymore. I might ask.

When is your appointment at the Spire? Is it close to you in terms of travel.

Glad to hear the FSH stuff seems ok. Probably just a case of the doctor not knowing.

xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

So, KateMart, did they find anything abnormal in the screens they did? Or are they just putting you on the steroids and clexane just in case (apologies if you've answered this earlier...)

The appointment was pretty stressful. I think he was pretty keen to put me off, tbh, and just kept saying how he wouldn't advise it after only one failed cycle. I just feel that we don't have lots of material to play with to have several cycles. 

He's going to do the biopsy, which has to be done on cycle day 20, so I've got to pee on ovulation sticks and then ring them when they're positive, and they'll book me in for 9 days after that. He said take lots of paracetamol. Distressingly, I've got to POAS on the day, to be certain I'm not pregnant. I made a face but he insisted. I'm sure they don't realise how horrible it is to keep reading BFNs 

I've started to second guess myself over all the immune stuff - what if it's all pointless, and we'll spend all this money and it won't make a difference? I was pretty fragile in the consultation. It's so hard to know what to do for the best. 

How's the DR going?


----------



## KateMart

Hi Rumplestiltskin. No, nothing is abnormal at all - but then I only had the blood clotting screens. I think the clexane was suggested because I had the positive di-dimer during the 2ww and on the day I got my BFP. It could be that a clot was there at the time and stopped the embryo developing. I'm not going on steroids this time, just clexane. 

Sorry to hear the appointment was stressful. I totally understand your logic though. You don't want to go through numerous failed cycles when you could get tested now and prevent issues before they happen. Many IVF doctors like to do the same thing over and over again and think it will eventually work (but we know what happens when people do that  ).

Also, since you don't know how much sperm you will get and how far this will go, you obviously want to give it your best shot! I totally agree with what you are doing and don't let the consultants put doubt in your mind. I am lucky that my consultant was open to the immunes route (although I will have to get NK tests elsewhere) and I think he seems to respect the amount of research I've done (even though he still thinks the last time was 'bad luck'). You work in immunology so you are bound to have an opinion on why your cycle hasn't worked.

I would just say don't waste thousands on the immune tests. Get the basics done (including level one immunes with your GP - have you done those? Mine came up fine although TSH was 2.1 and some docs like below 2). Then if the NK cells is £500 I think that's worth it and will do next time myself if this fails. I did the clotting ones first because we have clots in my family and the di-dimer just made it *feel* like something was involved.

Don't stress about it and do remember that sometimes you actually know more about things, especially given your field of work. And it's your body after all.

DR is ok, thanks. Although headaches have continued - I'm on day 6 - and caved and had a coffee. I figure as it's a FET I'm not so worried about egg qulaity. xx


----------



## Bananahead

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I've been quiet - not much to report at the mo.

Kate - I hope you're in a happier place? Sorry you were having family problems - never easy with everything else that's going on.

Rumplestiltskin - sorry to hear that your appointment was stressful. I hope you're feeling a bit better about it now.

I've decided that it's all down to fate - there doesn't seem to be any rhyme or reason to it all so I am aiming to approach my next cycle as relaxed as I can be, with a 'what'll be will be' attitude - easy to say when I'm still waiting for AF to arrive!!!! Remind me I said that when I start stressing over the number of follies and increased dosages!!!!

Love to all, x


----------



## KateMart

Hi Bananahead,

Yes I am feeling much better, thanks for asking. Now a week into DR I'm hoping for AF soon so I can start the next stage next Friday! 

I think your attitude is great, one of the most important things is not to stress (easier said than done!). Did you know stress can elevate an immune reaction? It's crazy! 

Got my fingers crossed this is your time. My clinic pretty much admitted the first cycle is atrial run. No matter how you test AMH FSH etc they can not predict how you will respond the first time. Some people are lucky that it works but for others it's just a matter of them seeing how you react. Hopefully this time that means they can cater it to you more accurately. But yes lots of luck involved! 

xx


----------



## teammonkey

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to wish everyone the best whose going through test/cycle at the mo. I have fx crossed for you all!

Bananahead I hope you are well? I agree with KM your attitude is great, try to relax and take the pressure off will definitely help. I mean even those trying to conceive naturally say when they stopped putting so much pressure on have found it was then they conceived, so must work the same for IVF? 

KM - glad to hear you're feeling a bit better, they do say no 2 cycles are the same, you can feel great in DR one time, then badly the next. Bizzare how the human body works ey? I have fx for you this time, and like the clinic say, it is impossible for them to know how someone will respond, as this is such an unnatural thing for our bodies to go through isn't it? I know they expected me to have a lot more eggs than I did, so it just shows they cant really predict it first time. 

Booked a holiday to Tenerife at the weekend, we go 21/02 and I cannot wait! I have not had an easy time of things lately, with exams, then a complication with my pregnancy due to my rhesus negative blood causing a bit of an issue, I am feeling in need of a week away. So some pool side time, with my kindle is approaching! 

Hope everyone is good xx


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Teammonkey. Great that you have a holiday booked, you certainly deserve it. Sorry to hear you've had more stress though, you have not had an easy time of it! What is rhesus negative and why did it cause an issue?

I *think* I am getting AF as had some heavy spotting although it's now gone grrr. Baseline scan is on Friday so I really don't need the last minute panic for AF that I had during my fresh cycle.

xx


----------



## teammonkey

Ahh KateMart I hope AF hurries along for you! FX its the last one in a long while hun   I am sure AF will arrive, and the scan will go fine. It's hard to relax I know, but worrying I found only made it worse, I remember stressing as mine was really late. Damn AF she is such a bugger!

Rhesus negative means my blood type is negative, which is rare, around 85% of people are positive, baby most likely is positive, though we haven't checked DH yet, as his dad is negative there is a chance he is too. If I am neg and baby is positive, it can cause issues, as there is a thin membrane separating mine and baby's blood, if I have a bang or bleed it could mean they've mixed, and my body may attack the babies blood cells. I had a tiny and I mean tiny drop of something dark brown, thinking it was a bit odd but nothing too concerning I called midwife out of hours service who very concerned and wanted to call the maternity assessment centre, the sister on the ward said I needed to come in, as I would need blood taken as I may have had a bleed, so need to have the blood tested and then antibody injections. Went in at 9:30pm and waited 2 hours just to be put in a room, then an hour and half for a few checks to be done and blood taken. I was told by Dr and midwife the blood would be tested in the morning, and I would get a call by 2pm, no call... I had to call several time to even get an answer, ended up going back in for my jabs. The midwife when I questioned her didn't think I had had a bleed, as blood tests didn't show much. But it is better to be safe than sorry. I have to have more antibody jabs at 28 weeks though. Baby was measuring bang on for 25 weeks yesterday so I was pleased, as I went in there shaken up, as I had a fall at home only minutes before going there, DH left lots of heavy stuff out in the spare room, and being a cluts fell over doh! But all ok now. I am not making this easy for myself am I?


----------



## Bananahead

Hi Ladies!

Kate - how are things going? You must be stimming now? I hope you're feeling ok and that things are progressing nicely.

I am STILL waiting for AF so I can make my CD1 phone call. It was meant to arrive last Tuesday (10th), but so far nothing apart from minimal spotting Saturday night and yesterday. So frustrating - when you want her to arrive, she doesn't! 

I hope everyone else is doing well too?


----------



## KateMart

Teammonkey so sorry to hear about what you've been through! I hope you are ok now and looking forward to your holiday?

Bananahead, I'm not stimming this time as it's frozen so just taking oestrogen tablets to thicken the lining. I have a bit of a headache today but ok apart from that. I had a massive scare last week though. My AF arrived on Thursday and by Thursday night I was passing huge clots the size of golf balls every 20 minutes - and soaking through pads and pyjamas in the same amount of time. It was hideous. Had to call the OOH nurse and then sit tight (get up every hour) before calling in and getting my baseline scan earlier on Friday morning. It was crazy; I felt awful. But I had basically shed my entire lining in one night as it was 3.9mm and ready for oestrogen! They said this kind of DR bleed is 'rare but no unheard of' but I would be very scared if I DR again. Shows two cycles are never the same.

Has your AF showed up yet? How are you feeling about starting your cycle?

Hope everyone else is ok.

xx


----------



## FLC2013

Hi, everyone - all good here! I am now 21 weeks, so we have had our anomaly scan, and I am pleased to report that everything looks healthy - perhaps I can start to relax and enjoy the second half of my pregnancy! We also learned that are having a little girl . I seem to be over the sickness, although I do still get bouts of nausea, especially when I get subjected to strong cooking smells (garlic ought to be banned!), but I've been off the medication for over a week, and I haven't actually been sick for over a month.

It isn't quite all plain sailing though - I learned that I have a low lying placenta, which needs to be monitored, as if it doesn't move then I will have to have a c-section, probably at around 38 weeks. That does have an upside though - we get an extra scan at 36 weeks to check it . I am also being tested for obstetric cholestatsis, which is a liver condition, just waiting for the latest round of blood test results. Personally, I don't think I have it it (only symptom is itching skin which is probably just due to stretching and hormones, and that has eased of late), but if I do, I'll need weekly liver function tests, and again I'll need to deliver early. 

Finally - many hospitals now have a policy of recommending that IVF ladies do not carry their babies after their due date, and instead get induced at 40 weeks. This is because of a minutely higher risk of still birth. Mine is one of those hospitals, so I have to see the consultant at 38 weeks to assess the options. I'd rather not be induced, but after everything, I am not going to go against the consultant's advice. But between my placenta and my liver, I might not make it to 40 weeks anyway!

Anyway - that's my news! I hope you don't mind me sharing, I don't want to be insensitive, so please feel free to tell me if it is too much. 

Kate and Bananahead - ah, wishing you so much luck for your cycles! I am so excited for both of you - really, really hoping to see good news from you very soon xxx


----------



## KateMart

Hi FLC, great to hear from you. It's not insensitive at all - I personally love to hear your news and it's great for us to know what could lie ahead!

Congratulations on your little girl too. I bet it is feeling really real now?!

Sorry to hear about your problems and I hope you're not too worried - but it is great you get that extra scan. They do not seem to scan nearly enough in the UK. Apparently in the US you get a scan a week at the start. Here you have to wait 7 until 12 weeks, what a joke! And they should scan everyone before birth as they could find out if the baby is breach etc. That's my tuppence anyway  .

Thanks for the luck. I just really want it to work for us all this time! I've been reading up on stress and the way cortisol affects thyroid function. Very interesting. My TSH is borderline at 2.1 so am trying to remain calm despite all the chaos around me! 

xx


----------



## Bananahead

Hi FLC, I agree with Kate - it's lovely to hear from you and to get an update. You must be sooo excited. Now you know you're having a girl, you can start choosing names - fun! I hope your placenta sorts itself out, but as you said, at least they'll be keeping an even closer eye on you which can never be a bad thing.

Teammonkey - your holiday is around the corner. I hope you have a fab, relaxing time.

Kate - I forgot you were doing a frozen transfer, sorry. Your bleed sounds horrendous. I trust everything is ok now?

AF finally arrived on Tuesday. She was a week late - I had even said to DH that I was going to get a test 'just in case', but AF must have heard me and that prompted her into action! I rang the clinic and am now waiting for my schedule etc... I don't think I'll begin DR until beginning of March so end March / April will be the action time for me.

Kate, in answer to your question, I'm kind of looking forward to it as we feel our lives have been in limbo a bit but I'm worried in case it doesn't work again, but I guess that's the same for all of us. My little sister told me that she and her boyfriend are TTC which has put extra pressure on me (silly I know, but that's how I feel). I'm just hoping and praying that the clinic learnt enough about how I react and that this new drug will be a 'wonder drug' for me this time. How are you feeling about it all? Are you managing to stay relaxed?


----------



## KateMart

Hey Bananahead, glad to hear that AF is here! Yes the bleed was awful, I've since looked on the web and seen that it can be caused by excess oestrogen - which would make absolute sense for me. Worrying that I am now being given oestrogen but no scans for a week and a bit to see how I am reacting to the drugs. I have had quite bad headaches so far but bleeding has stopped, thank goodness!

Not long tail start of March though, my transfer will be around that time (6 March), so lots happening  . I can understand you feeling pressured by your sister's TTC, I don't have any siblings but it feels like that with friends too. I have loads getting married and am just waiting for their pregnancy update to come. It sound horrible but it's hard to be happy about others' pregnancies when it's so hard for us.

I feel exactly the same in terms of the limbo and feelings of excitement combined with the dread of it not working again. I'm searching inside myself for some sort of gut feeling that it's going to happen and I can visualise it but then I can also see it failing. I found the Zita West CD helped last time and the yoga (which I haven't done for ages) but I do feel a bit halfhearted this time and feel like things need to slow down with work etc so I can put everything into it - if you know what I mean?

Will your cycle coincide with any time off for half terms etc? xx


----------



## Bananahead

Aah, try to keep your chin up Kate. Easier said than done, I know.

Looks like you'll be on your 2ww when I start DR. My schedule came through and I'm due to start the buserelin on 9th March. Baseline scan 26th March and then we'll see what happens. As luck would have it, 26th March is the last day of term so all my tracking scans etc... will happen during the Easter holidays which is great. EC will be either in the last week or right at the end of the holiday so I might need to take a couple of days off at the beginning of term - time will tell. I'm just hoping that we have better luck than last time.

Hope you're well and trying to relax.


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Hi Ladies

I just wanted to quickly check in, since I've been away for a conference/holiday for the last couple of weeks. 

Kate, that bleed sounds horrible, even worse than my first DR bleed when I had to leave work covered in blood. It's hideous, isn't it? And they don't really warn you...hope you're doing better now. 

Bananahead, good news that your cycle is planned out. 

I'm scheduled in for an endometrial biopsy this week, so I'm hoping that will be useful. We're not seeing Mr R again until the end of April, so don't think I'll be cycling again for a while. Had a chat with DH about possibly trying another cycle at our local clinic with the samples we've got while we wait for Mr R, but we didn't come to a conclusion. Don't know if it's just impatience that makes me want to be doing something, even if it's not the best thing. 

Kate, I know what you mean - one of my really close friends was talking about possibly starting trying for a baby last Autumn...and she's now pregnant and due in August. Even though I love her, it's hard to get past the jealousy and unfairness of it all. I know one couple who started trying the same time as me and DH - they have two children now. It's hard.  

(To all our lovely ladies on this thread who are expecting, you're obviously exempt...I do feel happy for you, and it's great to hear from you - gives me hope that it can work out ok   )


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

Hope you had a nice holiday Rumplestiltskin? Did it help to get away from everything?

Ah yes I remember you had a horrible bleed too! Those drugs are so nasty. I really hope no one else gets it although apparently it is very rare.

Good luck with the biopsy, are they looking for anything in particular? Are you still doing the immunes too?

Understand that it's hard to know what to do re:cycling again. That's why I started earlier this year, I just wanted to get going but I guess sometimes it is better to wait and see, rather than 'throw away' a cycle without throwing everything at it if you see what I mean? What does your DH say?

Bananahead glad you are getting started so soon. You must be getting excited now? It's great that half term will coincide with at least some of the cycle too! How are you feeling, managing to relax?

I'm feeling ok about it all. Actually getting a bit excited about my transfer which is planned for next week, if my lining is ok when scanned this Friday. I'm finding it quite hard to concentrate on work though. I'm taking most of the 2ww off again as DH's birthday is on the second week anyway. But all I want to do at the moment is hide away in my bed watching Game of Thrones  . Not sure if that is such a bad thing though?! 

xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Sadly the holiday wasn't much of an escape - the first week was a conference, so my boss was there, and at one point we ended up having a leisurely lunch, which led to "what are you career plans" kind of talks, which I really can't deal with at the moment - I'm really just getting through each day. It's at the back of my mind that the next two years are kind of the crunch point for my career and for having a baby, and I logically know I can't do both properly, but if I think too much about it then it's just too terrifying and overwhelming. So generally, I just try and complete each individual task, and not think about the big picture, so a conversation about the big picture was really not something I wanted to have. Then on the second week, when my boss was gone and my DH was with me, that was when my friend texted me to tell me she was pregnant. Which led to talks about our next cycle etc.  

On top of that, I'd been peeing on ovulation sticks so that the consultant can time the endometrial biopsy properly, so all in all it wasn't the most relaxing time. The biopsy is the only immune test that my clinic will do - they take a biopsy at around cycle day 21-22 (about when implantation would normally happen) to look for NK cells in the endometrium. I don't know how informative it will be. 

I know what you mean about hiding away...my current addiction is the Outlander books (in lieu of the TV show, which STILL isn't available in the UK) - I read the first two while I was away, and have just ordered 5 more...  GoT is awesome, too, though - can't wait for the new season! 

possible ET next week? Super exciting! Sending lots of good luck your way


----------



## KateMart

Oh that's a shame that the holiday was stressful! Does your boss know about the IVF? If so that wasn't really the most tactful of times for such a talk. I totally understand what you mean about career/baby, it's hard but also a fact that we often have to choose. I was thinking I'd be able to carry on as normal as a freelance with a newborn, but realising it will be impossible at least at first. But there are things like childcare and obviously as the child gets older things can go back to 'normal'. I think we just have to take it as it comes.

Poor you then getting that text, sounds like it was all happening at once for you  

Is the biopsy with the clinic you originally cycled with? I was speaking to my acupuncturist about NK cells as she said Dr G checks the uterine NK numbers rather than a blood test which tells you the overall figures but not how many are in the uterus. So it's more expensive but more accurate - sounds like the same type of test you will be having?

I have heard of the Outlander books! I might have to get into those too. I am watching all seasons of GoT for a second time in anticipation of season 5 arriving in April. Sad but true. House of Cards new season is coming to Netflx on Friday too. This is my life at the moment!

Yes hoping ET is 6 March. Excited and nervous but determined to do everything to help this work! Not looking forward to starting the old clexane as I am already black and blue and it makes bruising worse. But hey ho got to be worth it


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Yeah, that's the test I had - taking a biopsy of the endometrium to assess the percentage of NK cells at the time implantation would happen. It was horrendous! DH was there to hold my hand, and he fainted! The consultant couldn't get the biopsy needle in, so he did a scan, which showed that my uterus was tilted back, so there was a 90 degree angle at my cervix, so he had to get a different type of biopsy thing, and "pinch" my cervix and use a dilator, and then it still took him ages - he reckoned about 15 min longer than it would normally take. In the end he pulled out a piece of tissue about the size of a cherry, and that was when DH lost it. I'd just been lying there thinking how much worse can this pain get before he either stops or I throw up? I kept hoping he'd stop and say that it was too difficult and they were going to have to sedate me, but they didn't. It also seems that the consultant has back problems, so he'd keep stopping to stretch his back, and I wanted to say "Oi! You've just wedged a sharp object up me, don't bloody pause!"

On the upside, it didn't hurt at all afterwards, and he did say that it's usually much more straight forward. He kept saying things like "interesting!" and "fascinating!" which really isn't what you want to hear in that situation! And yeah, it was with our normal clinic, although I had to go to a nearby private hospital for it, since the NHS don't cover it. 

We're doing exactly the same with GoT - just finished re-watching season 3...so you're not alone! I'd def recommend the Outlander books, total escapism  I'm going mad, since I ordered the next ones on Sunday, and none of them have arrived yet 

What happens with the frosties? Do they thaw them on the day of transfer, or the day before, or what?


----------



## KateMart

That test sounds horrendous! And your poor DH too, he must have been so worried.   So does your tilted uterus itself affect anything ICSI related? Sorry you were in so much pain, did they give you nothing at all for it? When do you get the results?

I am at the end of GoT season 1 at the moment - although it's taken less than a week  . DH only half watches as he plays his Xbox at the same time. Lots of screens in our house! Books sound intriguing, I've been reading Marukami so need a break I think. 

They thaw the frosties one at a time (they are very keen to only put one back unless it thaws badly) and they do it on the day of transfer, so the actual ET will be in the afternoon.

Scan at lunch tomorrow to check the lining. Ekk!  

xx


----------



## Bananahead

Hi Ladies,

Kate - how did your scan go today? Do you have any date updates?

Rumplestiltskin - hi. Sorry to hear you've been having a pretty rubbish time lately. Hope you've got a nice weekend planned.

I've heard that they want me to start DR on 6th March now due to my shorter than average cycle, so this time next week I'll have jumped back on the rollercoaster!

Love GoT too - watched the GoT 20 best scenes (or whatever it was called) that was on Atlantic during the week - can't wait for the new season!


----------



## KateMart

Hi Bananahead, the scan was good, thanks. Lining was 12mm so I start the progesterone pessaries on Monday in time for transfer next Friday  

Scared and excited at the moment. 

Great news that you get to start DR sooner. Exciting.    In fact you will be starting on the same day I have transfer. Let's hope 6 March is a lucky date for us!

I need to look up the GoT best scenes shown saw it advertised! I am on season 2 now, having a break for House of Cards then may go back to GoT after transfer. 

Xx


----------



## dededar

Hi Ladies,

I hope you dont mind if i join in here? Im starting my first round of icsi at the end of this month/start of next month and its all new to me so hoping i can get some tips and info here  My dh just had a succesful tese last week and i went from thinking we definatly had no sperm so wuldnt ever have a chance at this not in the next year anyway to starting treatment straight away so im cautiously excited i know its a long road ahead.
All i know so far is they said i would be on a short protocol and i have my follicle count scan plus amh and rubella bloods done this thursday and then once results are in can be starting nearly straight away.

So i just wanted to come on and say hi as im usually on the NOA thread  xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Hi Dededar, and welcome. Glad to hear you've finally had some good luck, hope it continues for you 

Katemart - nearly there! So exciting! Hopefully GoT will keep you distracted for your 2ww! Keeping absolutely everything crossed for you this week!  

Bananahead - DR, yay! Are they going to do anything different with you this time to improve things? (Apologies if you've already said and I've missed it)

The biopsy has brought AF on a week early, so we were thinking about just going for it and starting another cycle, but AF took us a bit by surprise, so it won't be this month (also really not clear when day 1 actually was, since there was bleeding from the biopsy). I guess we'll just wait on the biopsy results and go from there. I'd really like to get a cycle done before the summer, and DH seems pretty keen, too. Although don't know if I'm just setting us up for a fall - the clinic just keep telling us how it's really unlikely the sperm we've got will be usable, but you've got to try, haven't you?


----------



## lshen1989

Hi everyone,

great to see everyone is moving on with trying on again.

I really do wish you all the luck in the world. 

I haven't been on for so long, took me a very long time to get over the whole failed cycle and then to find out my friend caught pregnant felt like such a punch in the stomach when i really should have been over the moon for her but it was so hard  

I don't think we will be trying again anytime soon, too scary for the moment. 

Love to everyone xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Hey there, LSHEN, good to hear from you. 

It's so hard, isn't it? I know exactly how you feel - finding out my friend was pregnant after trying for ooh, a month, really put a downer on my holiday. It's such a gut reaction. Have to get it together to be happy for her when I see her next. Somehow I still find it impossible to "like" people's ** posts announcing new births or pregnancies. I mean, a close friend gave birth recently, and I sent her a present, but I couldn't hit "like". It's weird. The thing I hate most about the cycles is it undoes all the healing you do in between. We've had to wait so long for everything - consultants, operations etc, that in the months/years between anything happening, I manage to start accepting being childless - at one point last year I was genuinely happy, immediately, for a pregnant friend - that hadn't happened in so long that I took it as a sign of healing. But the hope of a cycle, and then the despair of failure...then it's back to square one. 

I think it's really sensible of you to take some time out, you don't need to rush into the next cycle. 

KateMart - how did the transfer go? I really hope it went smoothly...hope you're enjoying being PUPO....   

Just realised I didn't answer your questions before - Dr Google suggests that a titled uterus is unlikely to be a problem, except in rare cases, so trying not to worry about it. The results should take 2 weeks, but our consultant's off skiing then, so it'll prob be a bit longer before I get the results. I'm hoping before my next AF, though, so we can start a cycle. We'll see.


----------



## KateMart

Hello and welcome dededar! Best of luck with your scans, let us know how they go  

LSHEN, great to hear from you again. Sorry you are feeling rubbish about things and can totally understand your reluctance to try again so soon.   Hope you and DH are taking some time out before you evidence next steps? A holiday maybe? Have faith, it will happen for you, it just may take another try before you get there. Are you thinking of getting any other investigations done?

Rumplestiltskin I hear you on the ******** thing. The worst was when I congratulated a friend via ** messenger and she wrote back 'you next?'. Of course she has no idea about our issues and didn't mean it offensively. It feels like people are almost smug about it sometimes! I think that might be me though, a case of 'it's not fair'! If only they knew. 

Transfer was fine thanks. I have been a bit stressed since though, been doing a LOT more than last time and maybe I shouldn't. Having to lift the 10kg dog all the time for instance. But I guess people pick up children after transfer. I've had a few stomach pains so far but nothing major to report. We've had so much going against us at the moment it feels like it will be a miracle if this works. I can only hope Geoffrey (weird name for embryo) holds on despite adversity!  

Annoying that your consultant is off skiing but sounds like you will be starting soon? When were you thinking? Day 21 after AF? Exciting  

Hope everyone else is well? Bananahead how are the injections going?

PS clexane is horrible! Injections hurt like hell and it makes me nauseous and dizzy   just hope it's worth it!

Xxx


----------



## teammonkey

Hi Ladies,

Just wanted to pop in and say hello, I really do hope all of you are doing ok, and I can imagine from being through infertility it is a bloody tough journey, and cant begin to imagine how hard it is dealing with it not working. I think its finding the balance between trying everything you can to achieve your dream, but also not living your life this way too. I know that was what I struggled with, the on hold feeling, life revolving around treatment, and prep for it. I do hope everyone finds what makes them happy, whether that be trying again, or leaving it to fate and enjoying having the love they have. I have to say I felt lucky before even trying that I was with the love of my life.

Kate I have everything crossed for you, really hope we are celebrating good news soon! I would try not to stress too much, I know its hard, but I kept busy, back at work the Monday after a Saturday transfer, and I hard known people who went running for miles and it worked, so try to remain positive. 

I totally get what you are saying about pregnant friends, and ********, god that site feels like the devil when it comes to baby announcements, when trying to conceive. I didn't and haven't to this day put it on ******** for that reason, I hated it, and don't think its necessary. I told those close who needed to know.

Hope everyone doesn't mind me popping by and saying hello, I know I'm not trying anymore but still like to say hello xx


----------



## KateMart

Teammonkey please do keep stopping by! You were one of the founding members of this thread and I'm sure everyone agrees that we really want to hear your news  

Totally agree with you re: being happy to have found the love of our lives. But it does mean I now get very traumatised by watching the film, Up  . Oh and Marley and me!

How are you doing? Your due date is really soon? Hope you had a great holiday. 

I'm feeling a lot more positive today. I am doing some work tomorrow as well as acupuncture and then have to take the dog to the vet for a leg check. So busy busy..

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## teammonkey

Ahh thanks katemart   means a lot to me. I'd hate to irritate anyone, as I know how hard trying to conceive is. I'm keeping everything crossed for you all. 

I'm good, not had the easiest time, you'd think after what we go through we'd be owed a lovely trouble free pregnancy ey? I've been struggling with my eye sight, and tiredness, turns out I've got an iron deficiency so I'm starting pills tomorrow. Apart from that, I've been much better lately. I've got just over 10 weeks to go, just want those 10 weeks to fly by, as I'm so scared something will go wrong, which I think is natural after ivf. 

Good to hear you're feeling positive today   a do belief a positive mind does help. Acupuncture I think is really great for your positive mind, I felt I was doing something to help, which in this process you've little control, it's a nice feeling  good to hear you're keeping busy xx


----------



## Bananahead

Hi Ladies,

Sorry, I've not been on here for a while.

Kate - How's the 2ww going? Wishing you so much luck. I hope you're managing to relax a little bit and that you are looking after yourself well.

LSHEN - Sorry to hear you're having a difficult time of it. There's no rush, start again only when you feel ready.

Dededar - Welcome. Good luck for your cycle.

Teammonkey - Lovely to hear from you. Sorry you haven't been able to enjoy being pregnant so far - like you said, you'd think that you'd be given a break after all you've been through! I can't believe you only have 10 weeks to go. How exciting!

Rumplestiltskin - Do you think you'll start next month then? In answer to your question, they are giving me different stimming drugs this time. I'll be on 50 units of gonal-f and then one vial of pergoveris each evening; last time, I was just on gonal-f. They think I'll respond better to the 'purer' drug. Here's hoping!

I've been DR-ing since 6th - so far so good. I'm a bit headachey and tired by the end of the working day, but I've got a cough and cold which doesn't help. It's so weird how familiar the routine feels second time round - there's no dithering with the injections (so far), just a straightforward, stab it in!   Baseline is 26th March.


----------



## KateMart

Teammonkey, so sorry to hear you're still having a rough time. On the iron, you are a veggie aren't you? Did you know that having non meat sources of iron such as eggs with Vitamin C helps you absorb the iron better? So eggs with Orange juice is a great combo. 10 weeks to go, how are you feeling about it?

Bananahead glad to hear DR is ok although the cold is a bit rubbish! FC that this will be your time. Spring is a great time of year for it too - Zita West thinks success rates are slightly higher due to changes in season  

AFM I am not getting on with the clexane. I felt nauseous from the first time I took it and that's been getting worse. I'm also really tried and dizzy and yesterday felt really sick in the morning. I know that could be implantation being complete as I'm now 6dp5dt but something doesn't feel right with the clexane if you know what I mean? I have phoned the clinic and am waiting to hear back, I'm hoping they just say to stop or at least tell me my symptoms are normal. Today I have a really bad headache, Teammonkey I have taken your tip of the cup of breakfast tea and taken some paracetamol with it. It has eased a bit.

Got to try to hold out on testing! xxx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Kate, sorry you're having such trouble with the clexane. Hope the clinic have been back in touch with you by now, hopefully with some help. 1 week down! When's your OTD? Still got everything crossed for you  

Bananahead - hope things keep going smoothly. Maybe the pergoveris will do the trick. Keeping everything crossed for a good egg harvest for you. I'm hoping I can start next month, but I'm not sure. AF is due around the 29th, so it would be good if I can get my biopsy results before the end of the month, to find out if I need to take anything different this time around. Just want to be doing something now. 

Teammonkey - hopefully the last 10 weeks will go a bit more smoothly now, and you'll get a chance to enjoy it all a bit. I know what you mean about worrying about everything - I think after all the bad news us IVF ladies deal with, we're not really sure how to process the good news. It feels like good news can't really be trusted. But do try and trust it, and try to enjoy this experience, even if it's just a few minutes each day of actively letting go of all your fears, and paying attention to how your body feels in those couple of minutes. Good luck


----------



## KateMart

Hey Rumplestiltskin, yeah it sucks. I have spoken to my clinic and they didn't seem sure what to do. They said as I don't have a diagnosed clotting disorder that I can stop taking it. But that if I did and had a BFP then chemical again I might always wonder 'what if'. They then suggested it could be the aspirin (the nurse went off and conferred with other nurses and this was the conclusion). It can't be that as I've been on it for a month! So I have consulted the it seems more knowledgeable Dr Google and my side effects seem fairly common and not dangerous. I'm going to carry on taking it until I test then decide next steps.

OTD is 18/03, DH's birthday! So I plan to test this weekend on Sunday  

How are you feeling about everything? Feeling ready to go ahead? Do you know what you'll be on if the biopsy comes back with something? 

xx


----------



## Bananahead

Good luck for testing tomorrow Kate. 
I have absolutely everything crossed for you.  🙏🍀🙏🍀


----------



## teammonkey

Good luck for tomorrow Katemart! I've got everything crossed that's its a bfp! And I hope you begin feeling a bit better soon, I did find the drugs challenging around bfp and next few weeks, think hcg doesn't mix well with the ivf drugs, I hope that's a good sign?! 

Rumplestiltskin thanks for your msg   my midwife said pregnancy and anxiety are very common for most women, never mind us ivf ladies. Trying to be laid back, but have my crazy moments which DH generally feels the rath of  great news your starting DR soon, fx for you xx


----------



## KateMart

Thanks for the luck! Just did a test and there is a line, but it is a faint one! So cautiously happy at the moment. Got a beta test on Wednesday and going to keep using the FRERs til then. 

I thought it was negative at first as the line took a while to show. Technically I'm 8.5 days past transfer. 

Now I need to decide whether to carry on taking the clexane. What do you all think? Felt ill again last night after taking it but my clinic isn't giving me any definitive answers. I don't want to risk messing things up so was thinking I'd carry on til the beta and ask the nurses to ask my consultant, rather than deciding themselves. 

Hope you are all ok xx


----------



## Bananahead

Oooh, sounding positive Kate. 
I don't know enough about clexane to give you any advice - sorry. If I were in your shoes, I'd wait and ask the professionals as you suggested. You don't want to jeopardise anything.
Look after yourself Mrs. x


----------



## teammonkey

Yay! Just thinking back, I was getting faint lines around that time, my otd was about 12 days post transfer, and line finally was darker by then. So a cautious congrats! Got everything crossed this is your time   

Re the clexane I too know very little, but wouldn't risk coming off until further down the line, just in case. I'd definitely try speak to your consultant xx


----------



## KateMart

Thanks ladies! Looking at the line now it's quite clear in the light. The bathroom was fairly dark at 5.30am  

Thanks also on the clexane advice, I don't like the stuff but I'm aware it might have got me this far this time, and might get me further if I carry on. I just feel permanently sick! Perhaps it's also the HCG? Unless it is too early. 

Xxx


----------



## teammonkey

Woo hoo   So excited for you! Got my fx it long continues! It may well be the hcg, lots of ladies get it early, I wasn't until about 8 weeks. I found peppermint tea helps, have you tried it? I felt sick for about 4 months but was only physically sick twice, it's quite common so may just be the start of things to come   xxx


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Teammonkey, I'm now going to turn into crazy testing lady to watch the line hopefully get darker. I do drink mint tea and had one today actually! Feel much better. And DH has bought me some gluten free ginger biscuits too, which weirdly seem to help.

Hopefully I have more sickness to look forward to!

Hope you and everyone else are ok! Xx


----------



## Bananahead

I'd heard that ginger is meant to help. My friend is 12 weeks and permanently carries a packet of ginger biscuits round with her! Yum, I say!


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies, Hope you are all ok. My beta HCG came back at 35 so looks like another chemical for me. I will know for sure when I go back for repeat bloods on Friday but I could see on my FRERs that the line stayed the same for four days straight, so it's certainly not rising.

Don't know where to go from here to be honest. Feel like everyone is telling us one thing and it's us who know that there's something wrong when two five day 'perfect' blasts end in this way. 

The clexane has done f all despite making me really ill. Won't be taking it tonight. 

Sorry for the down post just feeling like life is quite unfair right now xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

KateMart, I'm so sorry. 

I can't believe this is happening to you again.

I really hope Friday beings some better news, and there is still the chance that it might, but for the moment just sending you lots of hugs  

Is the Friday test in the morning?

Not too long to wait. Do whatever you can to stay sane until then. xxx


----------



## KateMart

Thanks rumplestilitskin. Friday test is at 8.30, I have already accepted it's over. Last time we convinced ourselves otherwise and it was a bigger blow when we got the bad news. 

I'm not doing anything else IVF wise until I have had all immune screenings. It just can't be a coicidence. We are also going to book with Mr R. 

Game of thrones is keeping me half sane. Escapism! DH is off work which helps.

Hope you are ok?xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Are you off work, too? 

It's so hard, balancing self preservation with hope. I'm glad your DH is with you. 

I'm ok. Still trying to find out my biopsy results - only really a couple of weeks now until AF is due, so it'd be nice if someone would tell me what's going on so we can start again. Also really struggling to get an ultrasound for DH - his GP said he'd organise it, and 2 referrals later, our local NHS hospital says they won't do it, and so we try to go private, but they still need to have a referral from Mr R, otherwise they'll make us see ANOTHER urologist to decide if we need the scan that Mr R has said we need...argh! Managed to organise a referral from Mr R (slightly delayed by him being on holiday, but pretty quick, nonetheless) and the private hospital now say they didn't get the fax. I'm about ready to slap someone. No change there, then  

Mostly, I'm trying to savour alcohol and caffeine at the moment. Small pleasures. 

Thinking of you xxx


----------



## KateMart

Yes I ended off taking most of the 2ww off, which means no money earned but I can hopefully catch up next week. 

Self preservation and hope, the constant balance that has to be sought in this game! I'm kind of giving up on the hope at the moment, I know it'll come back as it's the only thing that keeps me going. 

It seems like ages ago you had the biopsy, why is it taking so long? Sorry if I asked before but was your biopsy for NK cells? And that's a better way of doing it isn't it, as bloods won't tell you about NK cells in the uterus?

That sounds really complicated about the ultrasound, cant Mr R do it? Faxs are useless, can you scan and email? Not surprised you are getting frustrated though, as if you don't have enough on your plate! 

Xxx


----------



## teammonkey

Hi ladies,

KM I'm gutted for you, I really did think it would be different this time! Sending a huge   I really hope you can find a way forward from here re all the tests. I don't know much about all that tbh, my friend had some after her failed cycle and 5 years infertility after her daughter was born. She had various tests including the nk test, as she believes she has an implantation problem, as had a top grade blast which didn't implant and unexplained infertility. 

I hope the consultants can offer a path forward for you and DH xx


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Teammonkey. I can't really face all the research right now, but my acupuncturist said she suspects I might have high NK cells. I NEVER get colds and having read snippets of Dr Beer's book, I can identify with a lot of the symptoms mentioned. 

At the same time I almost feel like giving up, not sure if it's worth the mental anguish of going through over and over again xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

So, I got the biopsy results today, and they've just said that it's "positive" so I guess that means I've got high endometrial NK cells. Dr Google suggests they might put me on prednisolone (steroids) to counter this, but I don't know yet. Follow up appointment on Wednesday. 

Thinking of you today, KateMart  

I'm supposed to be spending next weekend with 3 friends. Found out last night that not one, but two of them are pregnant. Not sure I can face it right now. Having a tough time dealing with it all at the moment.


----------



## FLC2013

KateMart - just wanted to say how sorry I am that this cycle has not turned out well. I can totally understand you needing to take a break from it all. Sending you lots of hugs, hoping you get answers once you are ready to face the world again.


----------



## KateMart

Thanks FLC and Rumplestiltskin. 

The results are back and HCG is now 9 so I have to stop meds and wait to miscarry again. To make matters worse, my clinic were awful. It took them three hours to give me the bloods and only then it was when I called to chase them. I asked if I could have a scan to check it's all gone following the bleed as I had that hideous DR bleed and they said no, we can't offer you that. My consultant isn't free to see us until 6 May. So how is that for aftercare!

Rumpestiltskin sorry to hear you have NK cells. How do you feel about it all? Is it a bit of a relief in a way? I think k there are a numb of ways they can treat people. They can put drugs in with your NK cells to see which ones suppress them the most. This includes steroids, and iintralipids. 

I'm definitely not going ahead with another cycle until I know if I have NK cells. I might even forgo my NHS funding if it means going to a clinic that works better for us.

Thanks for your ears ladies, I'm sorry for bringing this thread down.
Xxx


----------



## KateMart

Rumplestiltskin, also sorry to hear about the two pregnant friends. That is harsh and can imagine how hard it would be. I get a feeling of nerves every time a friend says they have some news or disappears for a while. I'm so scared we will be the only ones!xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

God, I don't know how they can be so bloody insensitive at the clinics! Don't they realise what this means to us??

I am so, so sorry KateMart. Sending you love  

This is hell. There's no other word.


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Rumplestiltskin. Hell is definitely a good description! I am thinking of making a complaint but probably not worth the stress xx


----------



## KateMart

Has anyone had the sperm DNA fragmentation test?

Also I think we are going to see Mr R before cycling. Does he do this test?

I'd be really grateful if someone was able to PM me his details and how we would go about being referred to him, as well as approximate cost. Thanks xx


----------



## FLC2013

I can send you the details when I get home, unless someone else beats me to it. Not sure about the DNA fragmentation, though - not one that we had.


----------



## KateMart

Thanks FLC xx


----------



## KateMart

Rumplestiltskin thought you might like to know that Outlander is being added to Amazon Prime aka Lovefilm on 26 March x


----------



## Bananahead

Oh Kate, I've only just checked in. I really thought it was your time when you got your faint line last weekend. I'm so so sorry. That is so cruel. Look after yourself.


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Bananahead. Hope your cycle is going ok? Are you stimming?xx


----------



## Bananahead

Hi Kate. Still DR at the mo. Headaches, but apart from that no other DR related issues. Baseline scan is Thursday.

Silly question, but how are you? Have you spoken to anyone to get feedback? I hope you're looking after yourself. Sending


----------



## KateMart

Sorry to hear the headaches are continuing. Hopefully the stims will make you feel a bit better! Good luck for Thurs. 

I am ok thanks. Just feeling generally a bit sad and frustrated. DH and I walked into town today, a 5 mile round trip along a canal and quite relaxing. We had a coffee, first one in ages! We also did a spring clean which was cathartic. 

The clinic wasn't able to do a follow up until 8 May so no feedback on that front. I think by then we will have found our own answers elsewhere. The plan is to get some investigations done on what could be causing this, on my side and DH's. I'm then going to go to my clinic armed with the results and demand that we are treated based on them. We really do have to fight my clinic to get any monitoring or even a cycle that is tailored slightly to an individual. It makes the whole thing even more stressful. We did consider changing but think we should take advantage of NHS funding and its close proximity. 

Sorry for the major waffle! Xx


----------



## Bananahead

8th May? Why the hold up? That seems ridiculous.
I agree with you though, collect any info you need and then shout for what you want - it's all too important not to. Good luck.

I got the text today ... My little sister is pregnant. Knew it was coming sooner or later but still took the wind out of my sails a bit. Had a cry. Now trying to see it as a positive sign for me this time round! 

Hope you have a good week.


----------



## KateMart

I know! Apparently the consultant is booked ip until then. I would have forgotten this ever happened in two months (I wish!).

It must be really hard, on the one hand she's your sister so you must be really happy. But at the same time it still hits hard when someone else is pregnant before you, when this treatment can be such a battle. Big hugs, like you say, take it as a positive sign for this cycle!  

Have a good week too. Great that you have the eater hols coming up


----------



## KateMart

Oops typo, Easter hols!


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Thanks for the Outlander info, Kate - I'm already on the case  

We'd unsubscribed from Amazon last Autumn, but between Vikings and Outlander I've told DH to start it up again this week  

Hey Bananahead. I know what you mean - I had my second little cry last night over a friend who's just announced she's pregnant. It's just so very hard. Just remember that you never really had a proper go last time, so hopefully once you do, it'll all be fine. 

AFM, we'll see what the consultant says on Wednesday about the NK cells. I just hope they won't want to do another biopsy, to check if any interventions work. Don't think I can face that again, not without sedation. Or lots and lots of vodka beforehand! On the one had I suppose I feel a bit vindicated - the consultant really didn't want to do the biopsy, since we'd only had one failed cycle. But being proved right is pretty cold comfort at this point. I've been pretty realistic (some would say pessimistic) about our chances ever since we started, and I'd be quite up for being proved wrong. 

My normal consultant (our NHS one, not the one that did the NK biopsy) is supposed to be ringing me today too, to discuss whether we can start another cycle next month or not, so hopefully by the end of the week I'll know a bit more about where we stand with things.


----------



## KateMart

Rumplestiltskin, glad you will experience the joys of Amazon again! We are subscribed to everything online: Netflix, Amazon, Sky's NowTV and Blinkbox (although that's pay as you go). We don't watch TV the normal way!

Good luck for Wednesday. If they have the cells already would they need to do another biopsy? Couldn't they take the cells they already have and put in the different treatments with them, rather than putting your through that pain? (I am scared of this test now  ). If the worst comes to the worst and they won't do it with sedation, I suggest co-codamol before you go, far superior to plain old paracetamol or NSAIDs.

Can totally understand the way you are feeling about it, being proved right is almost like proving they are doing a bad job, and then they want you to trust their judgement for your next cycle. 

I'd view it as another hurdle overcome though. You being proactive (and knowledgeable given your job) means you can make your next cycle a success without having to wait three BFNs or miscarriages like many people do. It puts you in control of your own destiny in a way - or at least closer to controlling it! Something we rarely achieve when doing IVF.

Hope your consultant has called today?

We are definitely going down the immunes route, urologist too, but it might be the cheaper of the two lots of tests so may look at me first. We are planning to go to New York in early September and then it's my best friend's wedding so we won't be cycling again until October. I am happy about that as I think we need a few months to enjoy being married and not TTC xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Sadly, the biopsy cells are now long dead...they fix them in formalin to do the testing, so they're well beyond responding to any treatment. 

Also sadly, codeine makes me sick...(more sick than a good slug of vodka...)  

In fairness, he did say I was an unusual case, and that it's not usually that difficult. If your uterus is in the right place, then it's probably just a bit uncomfortable. Although I saw a recent piece bigging up this test as a cheaper and more effective intervention for repeated implantation failure/miscarriage than other types of immune testing, and I had to laugh when they said it was like a smear test...yeah, right. But even for me, it was over within about 20min. Don't worry too much, but yeah, taking some cocodamol beforehand is probably a good idea 

I think it's also a good plan to take a break from things for a little while. You've got to occasionally remind yourself that there's life beyond IVF, otherwise you'll go mad. It's tough though, especially with others getting pregnant so easily. I counted, and since I started my last cycle, between work and home, there have been 10 pregnancy announcements - one for twins!


----------



## KateMart

Oh no! I hope you don't have to go through that pain again, or at least that you are offered sedation. It's a shame about codeine too, it's my drug of choice  . Vodka is also good though!

Woah 10 announcements?! My circle haven't been that bad, although there are a few I'm waiting for. We haven't really told any of our friends we are doing IVF so people aren't subtle about telling us - although they often assume it will be simple for them as I think we all do before we find a problem  

I'm a bit confused about immunes to be honest. I think it would be sensible for me to have them way ahead of the cycle in October, and actually before we see the urologist (how long did you have to wait to see him BTW?). I guess ideally we will see Dr Gorgy and Mr R but not sure Dr Gorgy does the uterine biopsy for NK cells? He also costs about 2k and if we add on the other £1.5k for Mr R, it's a lot of money and not sure we can afford it. At the same time though, we have to use our fresh cycle by the end of the year as our NHS funding runs out!  

Hope everyone else is ok. Bannahead good luck for your scan tomorrow  

xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Oh, god, how do you manage not telling anyone?? Everyone in our lives knows, and it's still really tough getting people to understand. The count's now in at 11 - my DH has a female friend who I don't like, and so he hadn't mentioned that she was pregnant, and last night I happened to think of her, and said "you'd tell me if she was pregnant again, wouldn't you?" and he kind of went "Errrr" - yeah, she gave birth last week. Anyway....

So, last night was interesting. My NK cells were 8% (normal is <5%) and there were also some other cells that apparently indicated mycoplasma infection. So he's prescribed me antibiotics for the mycoplasma, and prednisolone and clexane for my next cycle, but he's just given me the scripts, and left it up to me whether I take them. He said to start on the day after egg collection (so no further biopsies - yay!).

He's also suggested that, if it works, I keep going on cyclogest for the first trimester, where my clinic normally just do 2 weeks. 

The issues are that prednisolone isn't actually licensed to take during pregnancy, and taking it increases the chances of hare lip/cleft palette (from 1 in 1000 to 3-6 in 1000) so that's something else to think about. 

In my case, it's difficult, because I've not had repeated failures, they've no idea that the things they've found are actually having any effect at all, but now they know about them, they can't ignore them. 

For you, KateMart, it's going to be more clear cut, because there have been repeated losses. 

It wasn't long at all to see Mr R - a month to 6 weeks, something like that. We're seeing him again at the end of April, to follow things up. 

We've decided to start another cycle with the sperm we've got frozen, and AF seems imminent, so I think I'll be getting on the rollercoaster again shortly.


----------



## Bananahead

Hey ladies, thought I'd let you know that baseline scan went well yesterday and I started stimming tonight. The pergoveris stung like crazy and some dribbled out when I withdrew the needle so I obviously need to work on my technique for tomorrow!

I hope you are both well and looking forward to a good weekend.


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Good luck, Bananahead! Keeping everything crossed for you. 

I just rang in to my clinic for cycle day 1, had to just leave a message, but hoping that they'll let me go ahead and cycle this month.


----------



## KateMart

Bananahead, that's great news!   How did your second injection go? Hope it doesn't hurt as much!

Rumplestiltskin, also good news! You must be pleased to be getting started. I also think it's great that you got the antibiotics so you know about issues before you start. Are you going to take the cleaxne and the steroids? The chance of problems is still very low and hare lip can be fixed really easily now (I hope that doesn't sound bad?!).

That's great news on MR R, I will wait until after my review meeting in May before contacting him and Mr G (as well as serum in greece for hidden C). 

I was really upset last cycle as when i mentioned in the clinic about my previous chemical and called it a M/C, the nurse said, 'what you had wasn't a miscarriage, it's different'. So she obviously won't class this one as a M/C either. I know she's wrong, as a chemical is just a word for an early miscarriage. But it really upset me.

We had a lovely weekend, the in laws were staying, had a few glasses of wine (and a vodka!) and went for a meal. They are also being really supportive about all our investigations and offered to help financially if we need it. I had been getting quite overwhelmed with the costs and worried as we really want to go on holiday in september, so it really helped to know we can get help if we need it.

xx


----------



## teammonkey

Hi ladies,

bananahead - good luck! fx for you that stimming is good and everything goes to plan  

Rumpletiltskin - good luck with your clinic, I hope you get the chance to start a new cycle very soon x

KateMart - sounds like the weekend you needed after the past few weeks, and how lovely to know you have financial support if needed. My mum helped us, and I know we wouldn't be where we are right now without that, and we really are so grateful for this. Its nice to be able to have a bit of money to still have holidays as you need them so badly when going through IVF, you need that break with DH away from everything, to just enjoy each other. I hope you're feeling ok! 

I keep checking in with this thread, reading about your journeys, such strong ladies, I do admire you all. I know if it hadn't have worked for us, I would without a doubt have gone again, I just pray that you all one way or another achieve your dreams of parenthood. I am over 32 weeks now, and just want to get to the finishing line of labour, and have my baby as going through what we all do, until I hold my baby I will worry something is going to go wrong. Big hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Hey Teammonkey. So pleased everything's going smoothly for you, but I know what you mean, there's always the nagging worry. I'm sure it'll all be fine, though. Good luck! Thinking of you. (And in case any of the other expectant ladies are checking in, hope you're doing well, too. Make sure to stop by and let us know when your little ones arrive  )

KateMart, glad you had a good weekend. Enjoy the next few months as much as you can. I can't believe how horrible the nurse was! Everything clinical that I've read brackets failed implantations and early cycle losses with M/C. Just ignore her! You'd really hope people in IVF clinics could be a bit more sensitive...grrr 

Got the official go ahead to start, so I'll be DR'ing on April 17th! I think I will use the clexane and the prednisolone. Throw everything at it! Going for endo scratch and embryo glue, too. 

Suddenly a bit scared! 

How are you getting on, Bananahead, injections any better?


----------



## KateMart

Good to hear from you Teammonkey, you have been a great support to all of us on here. I can't believe you are 32 weeks, it has just gone so quickly! I also know what you mean re: the worry. When it's this hard to get there, the worry is definitely more elevated!

Rumplestiltskin, great news that you are going a head in a couple of weeks  . Got everything crossed for you, totally agree with the tactic of throwing everything at it. Also totally get the fear, the exact thing happened to me just before my FET: I had been so keen and then was suddenly petrified. It'll be fine when you get started - and you know what to expect this time which makes it that bit easier. Also, GoT is due to start I think on the 12th, so it will accompany your cycle  

I felt like arguing with the nurse on the matter of M/C and chemical, but didn't as it just adds to the stress. Even her colleagues were counting me as someone who had got pregnant so it was just ignorant of her.

Bananahead hope you are doing ok?

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## Bananahead

Hi Lovelies,

Teammonkey - so good to hear from you. I can't quite believe how close you are now - have you been watching One Born Every Minute in preparation? I can't help myself but watch - some of the stories are so touching.

Rumplestiltskin - Yay! 17th will be here before you know it. I know exactly what you mean about feeling scared when they give you the green light - sometimes it's easier to be in the 'I know it's coming up soon, but not quite yet' bubble. It's good that you're able to do so much this cycle to hopefully give you that bfp.

Kate - what an insensitive nurse, I can't believe that someone who works in a clinic could be that horrible. Of course it's a m/c and it doesn't matter how many weeks it is, it still hurts and is still upsetting beyond belief. Urgh, I'd like to bop her on the nose for being so insensitive to you. Good luck with all your appointments and investigations, I know someone who just got her bfp from Serum after 3 failed attempts at my clinic.

Sorry I'm not on here so much. My clinic buddies and I have set up a what's app group so I don't check in on here every day like I used to, but of course I will keep doing so every few days to catch up with you guys.

My stims are going ok. The injections have gone much better after that first one! I had my 6 day tracking scan today - things are happening but I had to up my gonal-f from 50 to 150 (I also take 150 pergoveris). Hopefully Friday will show more growth.

I'm watching Master Chef as I type and I want to eat the chocolate fondant the guy has just made!!!!


----------



## Bananahead

Quick update ... EC is on Wed at 9am. Only 4 decent sized follies so not holding up too much hope, but praying they are great quality 🙏🍀💫.

Hope you are all ok. x


----------



## KateMart

Hi Bananahead,

Good news about EC, keep positive, it only takes 1. Got my FC this is your time  

Sending lots of  

Xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Good luck, Bananahead! I'll be thinking of you, and hoping for four lovely mature eggs for you  

My drugs arrive on Wednesday, too - it's starting to feel real again. 

KateMart - have you started watching Outlander? I'm completely addicted- my DH keeps telling me off for watching the episodes twice! Between that and GoT and Vikings, I'll have plenty to keep my mind occupied during this cycle. I've got my mum hooked on Outlander, too - she's convinced that Sam Heughan is the most beautiful man who's ever lived! She used to love Charlie Hunnam from Sons of Anarchy, but he's dead to her now   It's hilarious!


----------



## FLC2013

Good luck, Rumplestiltskin and Bananahead - I'll be thinking of you and sending you both good vibes!

KateMart - sending you lots of hugs as you consider your next move.

Just a quick update from me - hope no one minds! I'm now 28 weeks, so 12 weeks to go, and only 8 weeks at work. It seems nuts that I am suddenly so close! I've been quite lucky that everything has been pretty straightforward with the pregnancy in the last few months - I get tired quickly, and I get out of breath very easily, but that's about it. I think it's my pay off for having such horrendous sickness up until around 18 weeks! I'm hoping that my third trimester is as trouble free, though I may end up cursing myself for saying that as I have my glucose tolerance test tomorrow (needed due to my age), so just hoping I don't turn out to be diabetic! Still, at least I got to gorge myself on Easter eggs beforehand


----------



## KateMart

Rumplestiltskin, exciting on your drugs, how are you feeling now it's so close? I haven't started Outlander yet as am still watching s4 of GoT before new season starts (at the end of this week I think?). Am looking forward to watching though! My friend dated Charlie Hunnam before he got famous, apparently he is quite arrogant but I guess that isn't a shock! I find his acting quite poor though as he only has two facial expressions.

FLC I can't believe how close you are  . Please do share your news, I'm sure I speak for everyone when I say we want to hear about success!You have worked so hard to get to this stage too and had that awful sickness, it can't have been easy. Good luck for your test, I'm sure it'll be fine.

Hope everyone else is ok! I am working hard until our review, trying to make some cash for all the investigations  . DH just got another big payrise (he had one last year too) and I have been commissioned some work from another national paper, so some good stuff is happening on the work front at least!

xxx


----------



## KateMart

Bananahead just wanted to say I hope EC went well! xxx


----------



## Bananahead

EC was ok thanks Kate. Feeling sore but the good news is that 4 eggs were collected and they rang this afternoon to say that all 4 were mature 😄. 
They'll ring in the morning to update on fertilisation. Please, please let there be some action this time 🙏.

Good to hear positive news on the work front Kate. One month until your review - hopefully that good luck will continue for you.

x


----------



## KateMart

Yay Bananahead that is great news    

I am so pleased to hear all 4 were mature. 

Sending lots of   And  That there is some lovely fertilisation action tonight. Let us know when you get the call! Xx


----------



## Bananahead

Kate ... 2 have fertilised!!!! So much better than last time's crop. ET tomorrow afternoon. Thanks for all your positive thoughts - they obviously worked!


----------



## FLC2013

Bananahead, that's great! I've got everything crossed for your two little embies xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

OMG, that is brilliant news Bananahead, so excited for you!!!! 

Good luck!!!


----------



## KateMart

Woohoo! Bananahead that is fantastic!      

How many  are you going to have put back?


xxx


----------



## Bananahead

Hi FLC, Rumplestiltskin and Kate - thanks for your messages.
Providing that they continue to develop into embies properly tonight, they will put both back tomorrow.
I'll keep you updated. x


----------



## Bananahead

2 embabies safely on board. One nearly perfect 4 cell and one slightly fragmented but still ok 6 cell. Snuggle down little ones.


----------



## KateMart

Bananahead that is great news  

Sending lots  That they are getting snug in there, really hope this is your time. When is OTD?xx


----------



## Bananahead

OTD is Fri 24th - seems sooo far away! Trying to get on with life as normal but keep speaking to Pinky and Perky, just in case it helps! As you can see, I've already gone mad from it all!!!

Hope you're ok?


----------



## KateMart

That does seem a long wait! How many days past transfer will you be? Are you tempted to test early? Not that I am encouraging such things  

All good here thanks, enjoying the nice weather and some food and wine. Watching some True Detective this evening, such a great TV series. 

I've also got all my equipment for the Greek tests - urine sample pot and sterile water to mix with the menstral blood I have to send. It really is gross! Also, to make matters worse, I went into Boots for the above items and was given the third degree about why I wanted the sample pot etc and why I wasn't getting these from my GP! Was awful I was so embarrassed, should have told her it was none of her flipping business!

Anyway hope everyone's well. Rumplestilkstin, Is it this week you start DR?xx


----------



## Bananahead

OTD will be exactly 2 weeks post transfer. I'm not planning on testing early at this point in time, but we'll see closer to 24th! I guess it depends on whether I feel any symptoms or not. I so hope we all get to join FLC and Teammonkey in the BFP club.

Kate: that's great that you're all equipped for the Greek tests. My friend told me about them and although it does sound gross, she ended up with her BFP. Is it Serum you're thinking about? The lady shouldn't have asked any questions, how rude. It's hard enough let alone when a complete stranger gives you the third degree about things. You're right it is none of her business, but it's hard to say that to someone isn't it?!

Rumplestiltskin: the 17th will soon be here! How are you feeling? Which meds are you using for this cycle?

FLC and Teammonkey: I hope you and your bumps are well?


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

That's brilliant news, Bananahead, hoping the time goes quickly for you! For this cycle, because of the steroids etc, my consultant has told me to test early! I laughed at him, and said "You really think most women wait until the OTD?!?"

What are the Greek tests, Kate? I was thinking about you, adding up how much the endometrial biopsy cost - £150 for the first consultation, £150 for the biopsy, £150 for the histology on the biopsy, and £200 for the follow up consultation 

Yes, I start DR this week. I'm going in for an endo scratch on Wednesday morning, and starting norethisterone tablets then as well, to bring on a bleed, and start the buserelin spray on Friday. I'll be on menopur again, same as the second round of stims last time. Hoping it goes smoothly - I got 11 eggs, 9 mature last time, and they managed to get 9 swimmers to inject. This time they're less sure about getting the swimmers, but I'm not worrying about that for the moment. Sufficient unto the day! 

It feels odd, doing it all again. Scary, but also familiar.


----------



## FLC2013

Rumplestiltskin - Ah, I new cycle! It must be exciting but daunting at the same time. I'll be reading your updates avidly. Hope the scratch goes OK! 

Bananahead - I know I speak for TM too when I say that we'd love nothing more than to have all your lovely ladies join us. All the best with the rest of the 2WW xx

Yes, the bump is doing really well, thanks. She is kicking like a good 'un at any chance she gets! I had my 28 week mid wife appointment last week, which went well. Baby C is lying transverse at the moment, but there's plenty of time for her to turn yet, and in fact I think she does turn head down at least briefly most days - but it must not be very comfy as she always turns back again. I'm just waiting for the results of my initial glucose screen and latest iron levels, so hoping I don't have either gestational diabetes or anaemia, but if not, everything seems to be going well.


----------



## KateMart

Bananahead, keeping my fingers crossed for you! How are you feeling?

Rumplestiltskin, that is so funny about your consultant! How early do they say you can test? It's really exciting that everything is moving this week and it's easier when you've done it once before, less of the unknown, and great that you're on the extra drugs too. Let us know how the scratch goes! I am keen to have one next cycle.

Bananahead and Rumplestiltskin, the Greek tests are at Seurm. It's a patented test where the menstral blood is assessed for the presence of 'hidden' infections such as chlamydia which can be present in the uterus but not detected through swab tests. The theory is that these can cause infertility and miscarriage so as you can imagine I am almost hopeful they find something and prescribe antibiotics (they would give some to DH also)! I'd still have to have the NK cell test though as it doesn't mean there aren't NK cells if something else comes up.

Rumplestiltskin, those tests aren't too bad in price. The Greek ones are 270 euros and I hear Dr G can come to £2k! I hope to get karotyping on the NHS and have had the thrombophilla already and the Greek tests which Dr G does but charges more.

FLC glad to hear bump is doing well! So close now, when do you go on mat leave? Hope the tests come back ok xx


----------



## FLC2013

Thanks, Kate - I start Mat leave in 7 weeks. Technically, the first 4 weeks are annual leave, and my actual Mat leave doesn't start until my due date, but it all amounts to the same thing. 

It really can't come soon enough - we had a restructure at work a few weeks ago, and picked up a lot of new responsibilities. Normally, I would welcome it, as it's a great new challenge, but it's also super stressful which I really don't need right now. It also feels a bit pointless learning about a load of new stuff when I have so little time remaining. But hey - not long now!


----------



## teammonkey

Hi ladies,

Lots happening on here  

Bananahead I have my fingers crossed that the 24th is your lucky day! That's actually my birthday, so maybe a good sign? I hope so! All is good with me, feeling ok, though could finish work now! I think when I hit 34 weeks I got super heavy and tired! Trying to keep fit though, hoping it will help when it comes to the birth, I am becoming much more aware of the birth as I am now only a few weeks away! I really do hope you join us in the pregnancy journey shortly   the 2ww is a challenging time, but trying to stay busy is definitely the best thing! It's funny because symptoms for both BFP and AF are similar so can send you a bit loopy, but for me I definitely had a day where I knew something was happening, 2 days after transfer a lot of cramping, yet others say no signs and BFP so a little like pregnancy every lady is different! I hope you can manage to stay busy and the 24th is a great day 

Rumplestiltskin all the best for your fresh cycle, exciting time getting started again. They say when you know whats ahead it can make a big difference, less stress as you cope with everything better. I swear by the relaxation cd's you can get, Zita's kept me sane and positive throughout! 

FLC good to hear you and bump are doing well, now you are in your third trimester it will fly by, well it did for me, until very recently when I started to feel whale like! I have low iron levels, and it really isn't as bad as people make out if you did end up being, but to be honest I think you would know if you were. I had serious problems with my sight, blurry a lot and I just knew something wasn't right, in addition I had just hit my third trimester and felt so exhausted, after feel fine in the 2nd, it didn't feel right I would go that way so quickly. I now take iron tablets and it really has helped. I haven't ever had the glucose test, but I think they do it if you have it show high in your urine don't they? I eat so much sugar, my main craving is chocolate and basically anything sweet, so keep expecting this to happen, but so far so good! Good luck with your test results!

KateMart nice to hear you are being proactive with your tests, theres always some nosy bugger in Boots trying to get involved, I think I would have told her to mind her own business!


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Glad to hear everything's going smoothly, Teammonkey and FLC.

Hope the 2WW is passing quickly for you, Bananahead - nearly one week down! 

Tried to have the scratch last night, but the consultant totally failed to do it! It was like the biopsy - 20 minutes of excruciating poking about, including "pinching" my cervix, DH fainted AGAIN - proper flat out this time. Then he decided that it would be better if I had a full bladder, so made me drink about 2 litres of water on the spot, come back in and try again. It was after 9pm at this point, and since your kidneys only process about 150ml per hour, the epic volume of water just made me feel sick and cold, but had no effect on my bladder. After another 15 min or so of poking (now without my DH to hold my hand) he totally gave up, and said for me to come back next week with a full bladder  

I asked him if the biopsy will have been enough, if maybe we could just abandon the scratch, and he said it might be, since it's within 3 cycles of the IVF, but that he's now really worried about their ability to get the embryos in me at all, so wants to do the scratch to, I suppose, open things up. Which is of course making me panic that maybe they never went in at all last time. I'm sure I'm just being paranoid, but if the top consultant in the clinic struggles to pass things through my cervix, then how did a nurse practitioner do it first time with no trouble?? And if that is the case, then that would be a pretty good reason for the cycle failing, so all this extra crap of scratches and steroids and heparin is unnecessary. 

I really don't know what to do - whether to suffer through the scratch again, demand sedation (he airily dismissed this, saying "Oh, we'd have to charge you the full rate then..." and I'm like, I don't ****** care!) or just go without having the scratch at all. I'd like to talk it all through with the consultant handling our cycle, but I'm not sure it'll help.


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Oh, wow....the forum inserted a "bleep" into my post!!! HILARIOUS!!!


----------



## KateMart

Rumplestiltskin, the whole thing sounds awful! Was it the same consultant who did your biopsy? If so he sounds totally inept! Did you mention that the first ET was fine - ie why are they having such big problems now? Terrible about your DH too, it must have been so traumatising for both of you.

If the nurse was able to do ET ok last time I'm sure it wasn't because she didn't put them in. Did they check the tube afterwards to check the embryos had come out? 

I would definitely be asking questions. You are paying for this and it sounds like they aren't doing a great job. Hilarious about the 'bleep'.

Teammonkey good to hear from you! You are so close now! Can't wait to hear about bubba being born  

Hope everyone else is ok! Bananahead how is the 2ww? xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Just spoke to the secretary of the consultant who _didn't_ do my scratch on Wednesday. I had asked about pricing for being anaesthetized, and so she rang me back to discuss it. They'd basically do a hysteroscopy, and it'd cost about £2k. He'd said to her if he fails again next week, he'd recommend a hysteroscopy, so it's really whether I want to let him try again while I'm awake, first, or not.

I just don't know what to do. After what he did this week, I just feel violated, and the thought of lying there for him to do it again just feels impossible. But I'm aware that places like ARGC routinely do hysteroscopies for all patients, and they have measurable better outcomes, so should I do it for that? But I'm also aware that there's the sperm issue, so there might not even be any embryos this time, so then it'll be for nothing, anyway.

I just feel sick thinking about it.

She's asked the consultant to ring me to discuss it.


----------



## KateMart

Oh Rumplestiltskin, what a tough decision  .

If I was in your position and I could afford it, I would do the hysteroscopy. I do think it seems expensive though - I thought they were about £500 at other clinics, certainly are with Dr G - why do they charge so much more?

Have you thought about back up donor sperm or is it something you wouldn't consider?

I'm guessing the other option would be to wait until you've been treated by Mr R and maybe try another clinic?

Hope you are ok xxx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Thanks, Kate. 

I've spoken to the consultant, and I've decided against it for this cycle. I just can't face it. We do have the money, but I'm aware that we might need that later if I do go to ARGC. 

We're not ready to go to donor sperm yet. If we ever do go down that road, I think I'll be inclined to do few cycles of IUI, rather than IVF. 

Since I've had a biopsy so recently, the main thing the consultant was concerned about was that transfer might be a problem, but he's suggested that they do a "dummy run" while I've under general for EC. If there's any problem with that, then they'll do the transfer under general. So that covers that aspect, and I'm hoping the recent biopsy will give similar benefits to the scratch.


----------



## KateMart

Rumplestiltskin, sounds like the right decision. I had a trial ET during my first cycle as I had scar tissue from some laser treatment on abnormal cells a few years back.

I did hear that a biopsy would work like a scratch. Phew. So you ready to get started? xx


----------



## Bananahead

Oh Rumplestiltskin, what a horrific experience - I can't even begin to imagine. I hope you're feeling slightly recovered from the pain and indignity of it all? Apart from being tortured, how's your DR going?

Kate, how are you? Only 3 weeks until your appointment - have you got all your questions prepared?

I can't quite believe that I'm just over one week through the 2ww so am now officially on the 1ww! Feeling slightly more nervous now as I know that if it hasn't worked, it will be next week that the tell-tale signs will show their ugly faces. Apart from having a bit of a wobble, I'm feeling pretty positive and trying to keep my PMA on full pelt. Had some 'tugging' last week (maybe a 'sign' or probably due to the amount of prodding and poking that has been going on down there) and have sore boobs (from the progesterone I am sure), am tired (but last week was my first week back at school so it's to be expected) and bloated (but I'm drinking a ridiculous amount of water so no surprise there) so as you can see, I am non the wiser! I'm not planning on testing early as I quite like being in my bubble! Having said that, who knows if I'll last!!!!

Enjoy what's left of the weekend. x


----------



## KateMart

Bananahead, arrgghh you are getting closer! How exciting. Is OTD this week? The signs all sound really positive. Have they continued? I'm so hoping this has worked for you xxx

Rumplestiltkin how are you? Hope you are feeling a bit better about everything.

How is everyone else?

AF has arrived for me and I was going to do the yuk test but decided to postpone (no urgency anyway) as I just bought our New York holiday! D'oh! Also AF is black which is weird although as it's the first bleed since the FET/MC one I'm guessing that's why. Bananahead, yes am ready for our consultation in a couple of weeks. I haven't written down the questions yet but have had so many conversations in my head with the consultant ( ). I have to be careful as I still feel a bit annoyed to be honest and I can end up being quite harsh with people. Although I suppose they are used to bitter women like me!   We will see....

x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Hope you're still feeling positive, Bananahead, not long to go now. Keeping fingers crossed for you  

Kate - I always worry about talking to consultants for the same reason, and then I think I just come off as guarded and sceptical, which I'm not sure is that helpful. I think they just like blind adoration and trust  

Yay for holiday plans! Great idea. 

Black AF is odd, though, I'd def mention that when you next see the consultant. Probably just as well to skip the test this month though, if the flow is weird. You want it to be representative, after all. It might take a few months for your body to settle down again. 

I'm doing ok, feel better for deciding against the scratch. Getting back into the swing of DR...my buserelin is a spray, so the odd, chemical taste of it was really familiar once I started. Plus Outlander (books and TV show) is doing a good job of distracting me, so the time should pass quickly. Are you watching that yet, Kate?


----------



## KateMart

Haha I'm glad it's not just me 'interviewing' the consultants. I just don't want to get into an argument or make them not want to help me. At my place they seem to think every MC is caused by chromosomal abnormalities so am interested to hear what they think of my planned investigations. 

I think AF was black after the last chemical, although I'm not sure. It's going a bit redder now, sorry for the detail, so assume it's old blood. I wouldn't be at all surprised if I haven't got rid of everything though! So maybe they'll scan me if I mention the weird AF. 

Glad you are feeling better after sacking off the scratch. It all sounded too much and the stress wouldn't have helped! Did you always have the spray? I remember being jealous of that when I did my first injections but the needles are a walk in the park now  . It's great to have a TV show to keep you sane. I tried the first episode of outlander but couldn't get my head around it. I liked the start but don't get it, is it all in her head? Just watched second GoT, very exciting


----------



## Bananahead

I'm a GoT fan too - can never work out which twist and turn will happen next!

Kate: Glad AF seems to be returning to normal.

Rumplestiltskin: good that DR is going well. I also forgot you had the spray - lucky!

I'm starting to wobble now that the end is in sight. Scared to look when I go to the loo. I like my PUPO bubble!


----------



## KateMart

Bananahead, GoT is very OTT but love it! Don't be scared, you are so close now. It is a good sign that you've gone this long without bleeding. Although if you do bleed also don't worry! So many IVF ladies seem to bleed when pregnant, I read it was about 30%. 

Really excited for you! When is OTD?x


----------



## FLC2013

Obviously I've been rooting for you all along, Bananahead - but never more so than now! Got everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## KateMart

Arrgghh can't believe FF has been offline! Bananahead is today OTD? As FLC said, rooting for you  

xxx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

OMG, that's the first thing I thought - FF can't be down when it's Bananahead's OTD, AND she's been so good and not tested early!!!

So hoping for some good news!!!  

AFM, today I've been hit with some really epic dizzy spells, which apparently you can have with Buserelin, but I hadn't had before. I'm a bit concerned because it says you're not to drive if you get dizzy, tired or sleepy on the buserelin, and I've got all three and a 30mile drive to work   Hoping it passes soon!


----------



## KateMart

I know! Bananahad please put us out of our misery!    

Rumplestiltskin, the dizzy spells sound nasty - have you called your clinic? Are you on the clexane yet as that made me dizzy? If you have to drive home maybe try having a coffee or can DH pick you up? xx


----------



## Bananahead

Sorry, only just got home from school. Ladies, tested this morning ... BFP!!!! Can't quite believe it yet!


----------



## FLC2013

Yay yay yay!!!!

This is amazing news!!! So, so happy for you xxx


----------



## KateMart

Wow Bananahead that's AMAZING!      

So happy for you! I had a good feeling about this one.

How are you feeling? Wonder if it's twins?! X


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

That's so brilliant, Bananahead!!!! 

I was really worried that you weren't telling us because it was bad news! 

        

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Bananahead

Thanks ladies  

It said 2-3 weeks on the clear blue digital I did to double check. Apparently that means my hgc is around 200, so I'm told which is quite high for 16 days post EC!!!

Let's hope this is the start of good news for all of us.


----------



## Tiffin

Have been lurking on this thread and just had to say congrats Bananahead....fantastic news!!   x


----------



## Mrs_F

Hi old gang...
Remember me from the old September club?!
I'd lost you all for ages (lost the thread) but found you all now, and just in time...
Congratulations Bananahead! Wonderful wonderful news xxx
I've not caught up with you all in ages, but I'm still around, and still cooking, thank goodness. Probably another 8 weeks to go for me.. 
Hopeing we are all blessed with our miracles soon!
X


----------



## Bananahead

Hi Tiffin. Thank you and welcome.  What stage are you at?

Mrs F, so lovely to hear from you. So glad your little bean is doing well - probably not so little now! 8 weeks will fly by! Keep us posted.


----------



## teammonkey

Bananahead congrats!!!! So so pleased for you!!     

Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy! I know it's early, but I'm a positive girl  

Mrs F lovely to hear from you! Glad your pregnancy is going well   

Hope everyone here is well, the more bfp's just brings everyone that but closer to there's! That's my feeling on it, so good luck everyone! 

Less than 4 weeks left for me, and I honestly can't wait now, really struggling with being hippo like!


----------



## Tiffin

Thanks far asking Bananahead, early days for us with our initial consultation booked in for 7th May at the BCRM. Can't blimmin wait!!  x


----------



## Bananahead

Oooh Tiffin, that's exciting that your journey is going to be starting soon. Best of luck. Keep us informed of what's going on and if we can help at all, just say.

Teammonkey: Less than 4 weeks!!! I'm so excited for you. Are you on maternity leave now?

Mrs F: When does your mat leave start?

It's nice to have our little gang back together again.

Rumplestiltskin: I hope the dizzy spells are disappearing for you. When's your first scan?

FLC and Kate: I hope you're ok?

I don't want to tempt fate, but I'm going to update my signature after posting this - eek! Makes it seem a bit more real putting it in writing.


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Hello Mrs_F, great to see you again! Glad things are going smoothly, be sure to let us know when your little one is here safely 

Welcome, Tiffin - I'm at BCRM, too, on my second ICSI cycle. Good luck. 

No more dizzy spells so far, so that's good. My first scan and blood test is on Thursday morning, and we're seeing Mr R on Wednesday to discuss the results of the additional tests we had done on DH, so really hoping he'll have something positive to say. 

Since we'll be in London, I'm also going to a debate in the evening about whether to start a TripAdvisor style ratings system for IVF clinics, so it should be an interesting day all round.


----------



## Tiffin

Thanks Bananahead,would love to chat in here with you ladies. I think it's lovely that you're all at completely different stages. 

Oh cool Rumplestiltskin, have you found the BCRM to be a good place? Everyone has been lovely who I've dealt with so far. I'm chatting on the BCRM thread as well and there's a good run of BFP's at the mo, so hope that carries on for you! 

The debate sounds interesting, how did you find out about that? x


----------



## teammonkey

Hi Ladies,

Bananahead no sadly I am still at work!   but it is my last week at work, I finish Thursday thank god! I am really struggling now! I know I cannot believe its less than 4 weeks! I have everything crossed for you, and I think those first few weeks are so hard, as you just want to get out the first trimester where everything does become more reassuring. The clearblues are slow developers so that's great news! I didn't dare use one until I was 5 weeks pregnant, and its came up 3+ and I was so relieved! It's kinda funny, that we all know so much about infertility but when you get pregnant its like errrr I don't actually know much about this bit!   

Rumplestiltskin so glad the dizzy spells have gone, I have had a fair few of them in my pregnancy they aren't much fun! Do you usually have low blood pressure? As I do and is a cause, or low iron levels maybe? Also something I experienced, just something for you to watch out for. 

KateMart I hope you are doing well, if I remember correctly its not far off until your consultation is it?

Hope everyone else is doing well xx


----------



## KateMart

Hi Ladies,

Bananahead how are you feeling? Any symptoms? Are you getting HCG tests or waiting for the 7 week scan?

Hello Mrs F and great to hear from you  . So glad to hear your pregnancy is going well, you must be getting really excited!

Rumplestiltskin, glad you aren't feeling dizzy anymore, must have been one of the menopausal symptoms?! Good luck with Mr R tomorrow, let us know what he says. I am very interested in this Trip Advisor type site, will be interesting to hear what you think after the debate. What could the argument against it possibly be I wonder?

Hi Tiffin, your appointment is the same day as mine! Best of luck with your cycle  

FLC how are you getting on?

Teammonkey, not long now, how are you feeling about it all? Do you have any birth plans?

Yes my consultation is coming up next week, 7 May. It fills me with dread to be honest. I know I'm going to grill my consultant but don't know what good it's going to do! I don't really rate my clinic so almost feel like it might be better to save up for a private cycle next year, but then don't want to not use my last NHS go - as what if it works?

xx


----------



## Tiffin

Thanks KateMart. Sorry to hear you're not happy with your clinic. Are there any other clinics you would be able to use for your last NHS cycle? Not sure how it works if you've already had one, but could be worth checking? x


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Tiffin. I think we could change but this is the only clinic near enough for it to not be a problem as neither of us drive (don't ask!). Also I think DH and I are dealing with specialist issues that we didn't know about prior to starting IVF (we thought it was male factor but now looks like I have MC issues) and the NHS doesn't seem keen to investigate x


----------



## Tiffin

That's crazy the NHS aren't interested in looking into MC issues! Defo ask about this next week, they surely will want to go as much as possible to make a cycle a success!? x


----------



## KateMart

You'd think so. My clinic is quite old fashioned though and doesn't believe in the new treatments. I have had some basic tests for blood clotting and thyroid etc but I think my problems are immune based and that's a fairly new thing that NHS doesn't cover. I do think they waste so much money on the one size fits all approach! Please don't be disheartened though, I think for most people IVF is just the helping hand they need. I'm just a bitter cynic now


----------



## Tiffin

Is there any way you could have some private immune tests, before you go ahead with the NHS cycle and then decide whether or not you want to go NHS or private? x


----------



## KateMart

Yes I think that's what we are going to do. The tests i want to have are expensive though (£2 - £3k) and we need to save for a few months first. But the NHS as funding runs out at the end of this year so I have to have them done soon and I know the consultant is going to try and make us immediately crack on with another cycle (we have one fresh and one frozen free left). I'd rather lose a free cycle than have the same thing happen again but I have a feeling he'll just try and put me on steroids and be done with it


----------



## Tiffin

Sounds like you've got your plan of attack sorted. Hope your consultant surprises you next week and listens to what you have to say. And if not, I'm sure you can think of some excuses as to why you need to wait a bit before cycling again!   x


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Tiffin  . I suppose there is no way they can force me I just don't want to be pressured into anything x


----------



## Tiffin

Exactly, ball is defo in your court! x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Just a quick update: Mr R said what I thought he would, that DH seems to have a combination of NOA and OA, so doubly bad (this is due to an undescended testicle AND CBAVD). He's prescribed Tamoxifen, to try and raise DH's testosterone, which they'll check by blood test in a month, and then in 3 months he'll give another sample. At that point, if he's responded to the Tamoxifen as expected, then they'd arrange to do a mTESE and EC on the same day in London (obviously if this cycle works then we'll have to review that plan, but sufficient unto the day). 

Had my blood test today, so I'll find out later if I've got the all clear to start stims tomorrow. Pretty down though, because they weighed me, and I'm the heaviest I've been for some time, which is really really depressing, especially when I feel that I can't do anything along the lines of hardcore exercise or calorie restriction while I'm cycling  Trying to put some of it down to a combination of eating out in London yesterday, and being on my period - I'm sure that could account for at least a couple of kg! 

The debate was very interesting - it was hosted by the Progress Educational Trust, who are a charity focused on information and lobbying for assisted reproduction and stem cell research. They had the woman in charge of the HFEA speaking, as well as a lawyer, then head of the Infertility Network, and some clinicians. #HFEATripadvisor to see tweets from the event, that sum up some of the points raised. It sounds as though the HFEA are pretty set on adding patient feedback to their website, along with more user-friendly summaries of their inspection reports, so in future it should be easier to assess lots of different aspects of a clinic and compare clinics more easily on their website. 

I think I got an email about it because I've engaged with organisations like Sense About Science and Healthcare Unlocked regarding fertility treatments, so I'm on various people's mailing lists.


----------



## Nutellina14

Long time no show for me, very sorry everyone, to have just upped and left like that, back in December!

I've read through all 17 pages of this new thread to see where everyone is at. 

KateMart, I'm so sorry to hear about your miscarriage this time after the FET. I hope that your consultation gives you the info you need. If you are looking at any private clinics in Italy (now I can't remember if it's you or someone else who is looking at private clinics for ICSI), let me know and I can do some research for you. 

Bananahead, congratulations!! Fab news. Same to FLC2013.

Rumplestiltskin - my DH is currently taking both tamoxifen and clomid, due to his low T level. He did another sperm test recently, but the same cryptozoospermia resulted, so obviously it's not strong enough for spermatogenesis. He is due to do check his T level to see if it's any higher. Doubt it though with that sperm result. I hope you see some results after the 90 days! Fingers crossed.

Tiffin - hello and good luck with your first ICSI!

Mrs_F - you're a week behind me in the pregnancy. I'm due around 1st July. Hope all is going well!!

Teammonkey, you must be about to pop. I hope you're doing well too.

I hope I didn't leave anyone out! 

AFM, after my hellish first trimester of mood swings and tantrums, I have calmed down a good bit! I spent a month at home in January, doing a full time teacher training course which I really enjoyed and which will eventually enable me to get a job here. Then returned to Italy in Feb and things have been much better with DH ever since. I think he spent some time reading about pregnant women, and finally understood and accepted that hormones do actually play a part in how the pregnant lady behaves.. I'm at 32 weeks now, and it's a little girl. Re scans, I seem to have two per month on average, with a plethora of blood tests and other tests to do at the start of every trimester. Lots of which are repeated, like the toxo test. So annoying! Still, I shouldn't complain, it's all good to check that everything is fine re the baby. I even had to do the glucose tolerance test - it's obligatory here for all pregnancies. Thankfully I don't have pre-gestational diabetes. Though I am now craving sugary things all the time! I've put on a total of 14kgs since the start of my pregnancy, they say it's normal, but i'm paranoid I'm too heavy and it'll be hard to lose afterwards. Walking for more than 30mins is impossible, my back starts to hurt too much. Heartburn every time I lean over/bend down (YUK!!!), and now my pants are starting to get too tight!! I'm really looking forward to these next 8 weeks flying by, though I know they will drag! We have a pram and a car seat, but a totally empty baby room as yet. A trip to IKEA is planned next week or the one after, to get all the rest of the stuff we need. A friend is donating a cot to us, very kindly. It's not cheap all this baby stuff!! Oh, fab website where we got the pram: www.pramcentre.co.uk - they do loads more than just prams. And they delivered to Italy no problems which was great.

Good luck everyone, pregnant and not yet pregnant. I really do feel so lucky that we had a first time success. Who knows if it will ever be possible again. We will try though, maybe when this one is a year old.

x x

/links


----------



## Bananahead

How lovely to hear from you Nutellina and to hear that all is well with you and your little girl - how exciting. Have you got any names in mind?

The old gang is back together!

Rumplestiltskin: have you started stims? Try not to worry about your weight, the important thing is to be relaxed and happy - calorie counting has never made me happy and relaxed!!

Kate and Tiffin: Am I right in thinking you both have appointments this week? If so, I hope all goes well. Keep us posted.

Teammonkey, FLC and MrsF: I hope you're both ok?

All is well with me - counting down the days until our early scan on 15th May when I'll be 7 weeks and 2 days - it would have been my grandad's birthday, so I'm taking that to be a good sign that he's looking out for us.


----------



## Tiffin

This is such a nice thread, everyone is lovely and great to hear how everyone is getting on. 

Yes Bananahead, first consultation for us is on Thursday morning....can't wait!! How lovely your early scan is on your Grandad's birthday   x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Nutellina! I've been hoping to hear from you - I've been wondering if your morula turned into a little girl, as per that research that showed that female embies go a little more slowly than male ones...good luck with everything! Let us know when she's arrived safely. I'm glad things are going better with your DH. Thanks for the info on the drugs - I'm hoping it makes some difference, although they won't really know until they cut him open again, because of the missing vas. Good luck with your DH. 

Tiffin, hope your consultation goes well. 

Yes, Bananahead, I'm on stims now - the first injection was oddly painful, but I've been fine since then. First scan is on Friday. 

Annoyingly, I'm feeling a bit under the weather - sore throat, tight chest, that sort of thing, which is super annoying as I'm trying to get lots done in work before EC, as I'm planning on taking more time off this cycle than I did last time. 

It'll be your early scan in no time at all! Good luck  

Kate, hope your follow up appointment is useful. I'll be thinking of you


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies  

Nutellina, our founder! So good to hear from you and glad to hear all is well with your pregancy - and of the reduction in your mood swings. I had also been wondering about you. I'm sure the 8 weeks will fly and you'll be meeting your little girl before you know it! Thanks on the Italian clinics I really appreciate the offer - so yes it's me who might go aborad - next year if our NHS ICSI in October doesn't work. I'll keep you updated. 

Rumplestiltskin, the debate sounded very interesting. I think it's a great idea on patient feedback as HFEA doesn't really give us much info at the moment apart from success rates. Don't worry about putting on a few pounds. I can put on 4lbs during AF due to bloating and a bit meal will make you weigh more! Also if it helps, clexane made me lose 5lbs!   Sorry to hear you are ill too - that's not fun! Did they give you the go ahead to start stims?

Good luck for Thursday Tiffin! 

Bananahead, glad to hear all is well. Not long now til your scan. Sending lots of     as they seemed to have helped so far  

Yes I have my review this week - tomorrow actually  . I've just prepared my list of questions. As we are moving house this year and have a few other unavoidable expenses we've come to the conclusion that we can't afford the £3 - £4k that it will cost to see Dr G. So we're thiking Greek tests, NK cellls, uterine biopsy and sperm DNA frag, which we can't get done at varioud unis and clinics. The only problem will be if I need IVIg or intralipids as I don't think NHS will allow me to use those alongside my free cycle unless presceribed by Dr G. That'll be something to ask tomorrow!

Hope everyone else is well xxxx


----------



## KateMart

Sorry a bit typo mania there. I meant to say we CAN get the tests done at various universities and clinics!


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

Just a little update from me. I'm getting back on the rollercoaster next cycle. Our NHS funding runs out at the end of this year and we had planned to lose the last frozen and do fresh in October. But apparently NHS make us use the frozen first! So we are doing another frozen ASAP in case we need the fresh - two put back this time  

My clinic were really good though - on their advice I'm going for NK cells tests at the Lister, consultation at the end of this month. I'll be on steroids I think and whatever else I'm offered xx


----------



## FLC2013

Wow, KateMart - that's really exciting! I'm sure it must be daunting though, as I know how mentally tough the last two cycles have been. Sounds like your clinic are being quite sensible though. Good luck at the Lister, I hope you get some answers that will be helpful for your remaining NHS cycle. And FC you never need to get as far as that extra fresh one 

Just a quick update from me - I'm now 32 weeks, and really feeling it. I finish work at the end of this month (16 full days to go!), and it can't come soon enough. All I want to do is lie on the sofa! I feel lucky that, tiredness aside, the second half of my pregnancy has been relatively straightforward, at least to this point. The next milestone is our scan at 36 weeks to see whether my placenta has moved, or whether it's still low enough to mean that I need a caesarian. 

Baby C is a little monkey - she is very lively, and although she doesn't generally wake me up at night jumping around, she's started to keep me awake if I have to get up for any reason. I don't mind though - it's really reassuring. I feel I am properly on countdown now - like I am sitting at the top of a very long slide, waiting for someone to push me off! 

Nutellina - how lovely to hear from you! And great to know that things are going better for you. All the best with your last few weeks xx


----------



## KateMart

Thanks FLC. We are feeling surprisingly good about it. I'm not going all out this time either. We eat healthily and high protein as it is but this time I'm not giving up my one coffee a day or the odd wine! Until after transfer of course  . They do say stress plays a part so let's see if the relaxed laissez faire approach works!

Ahh baby C sounds like a character already. I bet it's so hard working when you're so close. How exciting! How do you feel about a possible Caesarian? I always thought it would be good in a way, to be able to have the date booked so you can mentally prepare. Can't wait to hear when she arrives  

Xx


----------



## Tiffin

Glad you're feeling good about it KateMart and I've heard a few ladies on here where their successful cycle was the one they didn't put everything into, so to speak. It sounds like you live a pretty healthy life anyway....easy does it this time! When do you think you'll be starting?

Hope you're getting on ok with the stimms Rumplestiltskin and feeling ok. 

I'm feeling quite excited and positive about our consultation tomorrow, hopefully it will be full steam ahead for us!

Hope everyone else is doing well. x


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Tiffin  . I'll start down regulation on day 21 of my next cycle so about a month from now, frozen cycles are longer so transfer will be July I think. 

Best of luck tomorrow. Will be thinking of you, let us know how it goes!

X


----------



## FLC2013

I really can't make up my mind about a caesarian. On the one hand, a caesarian is major abdominal surgery, and the recovery is tough. On the other hand - at least it's a known quantity. You know exactly what's going to happen (in the vast majority of cases, anyway). Natural labour is much less predictable and I know it's worst case but some horrible things can happen. 

TBH, the sonographer and the midwife I saw at 20 weeks were both confident my placenta would move, so it probably won't happen, but the decision is pretty much out of my hands anyway. If I'm going to have one, I'd rather it was planned than emergency - it must be so scary to get carted off the theatre in the middle of labour, because you would know something was wrong.

Good luck at your consultation, Tiffin.


----------



## Tiffin

Hi ladies,

We had our initial consultation today and it wasn't the news I wanted to hear, as they found out I have a fibroid in the worst place in my womb, so have to have a hesteroscopy to remove it. The waiting list is 4 months, so back on the waiting game, which is very frustrating as I asked my GP for an internal scan in November (while we were waiting the three months for hubs 2nd SA) and was told we had to wait until we were at the BCRM 😡 The positive news is that as soon as that is done, we can go straight to our PIM, so keeping everything crossed I get in earlier! x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Tiffin, my first consultation went a bit like that - they found a polyp and demanded a hysteroscopy before proceeding with anything else...so then I had to wait a month to see another gynae, who confirmed the polyp was still there, then there was another 2-3 months before the hysteroscopy actually happened, and it would have been longer but I took a last minute cancellation. And then they couldn't find the polyp, anyway!  

It's so frustrating! 

FLC, sounds very stressful, but, as you say, out of your hands. Was visiting a friend recently who had an elective C-section due to a breech baby, and it was only 3 weeks out, and she was already healed, and singing its praises. So don't worry too much if that's the way you have to go. It was pretty last minute and she'd been quite upset about it, but in the end she found it a really positive experience. 

KateMart - wow, it doesn't stop, does it?? Glad you're feeling positive about it, and that they are doing the immune investigations. Good luck! Are they going to alter your drugs at all this time? 

AFM, first scan tomorrow to see how my follicles are coming on. I can feel lots of pokey feelings and twinges around my ovaries, so hope they're growing well. I read a couple of recent papers about dairy and butterfat helping with improving embryo quality, implantation and live birth, so I'm having warm milk every night, which is at least helping me sleep, so that's good!


----------



## Tiffin

Oh no Rumplestiltskin, was that at the BCRM too? Just read back some posts as remembered your biopsy situation which got me thinking.....if we start cycling straight after my hysteroscopy, does that mean that I won't need the scratch on top? Glad you're feeling ok, the warm milk sounds lovely!! Good luck for tomorrow. 

FLC - my best friend had a low lying placenta and had heavy bleeds with it, so ended up going in for a c-section at 37 weeks. They had to stay in hospital for a week but all fine and she said it ended up being a real help, as the nurses spent heaps of time with her helping with breast feeding, etc. My friend was also pretty much back to normal after a few weeks and said she'd go that way again. x


----------



## teammonkey

Hi ladies, 
Nice to hear how you're all doing! 

Good luck to some of the newer names! A long road but I believe we all get our time  

Kate good luck with your next go, I def feel your approach is best, the less stressed you get the better! The number of people I've heard about getting pregnant when they relaxed! 

FLC nice to hear how you're doing! Not long not hey? It's true what they say those last 4 weeks of your pregnancy really drag! I'm 38 weeks today! Good luck at your scan! On a positive I'm loving maternity leave! I worked until 37 weeks x

Tiffin I hope the wait isn't too long for you, it's these blockers which get us all stressed out! I remember it well! 

Rumple- I followed the zits west guide to IVF for my diet & that's a lot of full fat milk, I had 2 pints a day whilst stimming, like to think it helped! Good luck! 

AFM I'm 38 weeks pregnant today, and it doesn't feel like baby is coming out any time soon lol! Had a scan & consultation this week as had 2 episodes of reduced movement, cares been great. Dr wants to induce me a week on Monday, I agreed but now hoping to hold off until the following week when I'm over 40 as I have my heart set on a natural birth. Back in today for ctg monitoring, so hoping to change date of planned induction. 

Hope you're all doing well, and have a fab weekend


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Quick update - I've got 24 follicles >10mm, so now they're worried about over stimming me, so they've taken some bloods and will ring me later to tell me what to do. Back for another scan on Monday. They've said there's a possibility they might coast me. If it's not one thing, it's another! They've said they might monitor me over the weekend, so we'll see what they say later. 

Tiffin, yes, that was at BCRM. And I'd doubt they'd do a scratch on you anyway if this is your first cycle - they only recommend it after 2 failed cycles, and they were only going to do it for me after one failed cycle because of some unique and specific circumstances in our case (and it was on a private basis). But yes, the hysteroscopy would have the same effect as a scratch, anyway, which is, as my consultant put it, "like dead heading roses" - ie, the next lining after the scratch/hysteroscopy should be better quality.


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

Wow nice to see it so busy on here.

Rumplestiltskin, that's a huge jump from last time! Are you eating lots of protein/drinking loads of water - as that's supposed to help prevent OHSS. As well as milk, try greek yogurt! And boiled eggs, plus loads of good fats for the lining. FC this many follicles is a good sign and coasting will do the trick for you. My drugs this time will be fragmin instead of clexane (hoping the brand change will prevent feeling ill!) and steroids which I didn't do before - on top of the scratch. If the Lister recommends intralipds or anything I can add those in too, but the Lister will have to do that bit as my clinic doesn't offer them. 

Gosh Teammonkey, not long at all for you now. I hope you get that natural birth - can't wait to hear about it!

Tiffin, sorry to hear about the wait, how frustrating. But it is good that you're getting the hysterocopy - it could mean the difference between success and failure - I don't think there will be time for me to have one this cycle. So think of it as all helping the outcome  

xxx


----------



## Tiffin

That's a brilliant number of follies Rumplestiltskin! Hope you've heard from the clinic on what to do and you're feeling ok. Thanks, good to know having the fibroid removed and the scratch is a similar thing. Sorry, I should have explained myself....I was going to pay to have the scratch done privately. Do you know if there's a time limit on how long it could be effective? Hopefully we'll be able to get going with the cycle following the op but there may be something else lurking around the corner!

Sounds like everything's planned out for you KateMart, great! Thanks, will definitely look at this as a helping hand! 

Ha teammonkey, loving the blocker term....they're a right royal pain in the ***!!  

Hope everyone has a good weekend. x


----------



## Bananahead

24 follies! Are you feeling uncomfortable Rumplestiltskin? Hope your clinic rang with your plan of action.

Kate: I know I'm not out of the woods yet, but I was much more relaxed during DR and stims this time. Ate lots of protein but also had a glass of vino with dinner on a Sat night. Didn't calorie count or anything. I think there's a lot to be said for relaxing as much as possible.

Tiffin: sorry to hear about your unexpected delay, but as the others have said good to get your body in the best possible place before starting.

Teammonkey: only 2 weeks left ... How did that happen?!!


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Hi Everyone.

Tiffin, our consultant said that a scratch is "valid" for 3 cycles after it's happened, and at ARGC they make all women have an annual hysteroscopy, so it should set you up really well for your cycle. Hope you don't have to wait too long for it. 

Bananahead, yes, I am pretty uncomfortable now...I can kind of feel them sort of moving every time I take a step...tried to go for a walk yesterday and that didn't last long! It feels pretty tender. 

So it's all happening much more quickly than last time: my oestradiol levels were fine on Friday (~1000, and anything up to 6000 is fine), so I carried on with stims, and today the follicles are massive! There are still >20, and there are 5 that are >20mm diameter, and quite a lot that are >16mm, so they've taken more blood to check my oestradiol levels are still safe, but it's looking like EC for Wednesday or Thursday. My money's on Wednesday, since apparently the criteria for that is 3 or more follies over 20mm, so I'm definitely there on that one. They're going to ring me later to confirm. 

All superfast! I'm just praying they find some moving swimmers! And then, the day after EC, it'll be on to the steroids and heparin, to try and make sure this one sticks. 

(Recap on the sperm situtation - DH has OA and NOA - lucky us! - SSR produced 1 "good" vial and 3 "poor" vials. Used the good one last time, and that one took an embryologist 3 hours to find 9 moving swimmers. This time we're down to the rubbish stuff, so there's a chance there'll be nothing usable at all, but I'm hoping that from 3 vials they'll be able to find enough for our eggs. Fingers crossed!!)

Eurgh, feeling light headed again today....must be all the excitement!


----------



## KateMart

Rumplestiltskin, that's great news! What a different response from last time! It seems so true that no two cycles are the same. Sending lots of      for some lovely mature eggs and some sperm to fertilise them! Is there any chance of them having a back up plan such as freezing the eggs if they can't find any sperm? And then if the worst came to the worst you could wait a couple of months and retrieve some more from your DH?

Tiffin, I have to pay for the scratch, I don't think they offer it for free on NHS. It isn't that expensive though, about £150.

Bananahead how are you doing? When is your scan it must be close? Yes there must benefits from relaxing, I'm sure the odd glass if wine won't be the difference between success and failure. I've already tried the hardcore approach and it didn't make any difference.

AFM I'm rushing to try and get everything done before kicking off. I need AF to arrive on time (next week) so I can start next cycle to be finished before New York! At the same time, I have a GP appointment next week (19th) and I need to ask to be referred for an NHS hystercopy, even though there is no way it'll be in time for this cycle I have to get the ball rolling. On the off chance it is ready I will have to cancel my scratch!

I've asked my clinic to put steroids in my treatment plan, even though when I have my NK cell bloods on 27 May the Lister might recommend something else - in which case I will need to tell my clinic to take them out.

Does anyone know if NK bloods need to be taken at a certain point in your cycle? Either way there are lots of things I'm not sure about at the moment. On a happier note my mum offered to pay for the tests at the Lister, which really helps!

Hope everyone else is ok! 

xxx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Thanks, KateMart. 

I got the confirmation before lunch - my hormone levels are fine, and EC is going to be on Wednesday, so triggering tonight. 

They haven't mentioned egg freezing, but I strongly doubt they'd do it. From what I've read, if you freeze eggs, you only recover about 10% on thawing, so even if they got 20 eggs from me, it wouldn't really be worth freezing them to only recover 2. We've said no to donor sperm, so it's DH's sperm or nothing. Ironically, I would have been quite up for donating spare eggs, but after last time, I didn't want to initiate an egg share cycle, as they tend to give precedence to the recipient when allocating eggs, and if there hadn't been that many eggs...oh well, let's hope there are some swimmers. 

When we saw the urologist last, he said he wants to do a fully fresh cycle - timing the op to be the same day as egg collection, so I don't thing he'd be keen to use frozen eggs, anyway. 

I don't know about NK bloods - the endometrial NKs have to be done on day 19-21 of your cycle. 

Good luck with sorting everything out, hope it falls in to place for you.


----------



## KateMart

Yay Rumplestitskin, so excited for you! It sounds like you've had a fantastic response! I really hope there are some swimmers - surely there will be with two vials.

Thanks for the info on NK tests - I'm hoping bloods are anytime!

How are you feeling about it all?

xxx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

I'm hoping so, too, KateMart. I'm quite excited, allowing myself some hope. Trusting that they'll find something, and last time the fertilisation rate was really good, so if they can just find some swimmers... 

Just one more day of work to get through - last time I did my trigger on a Sunday, so could just chill out the next day. I've got a super busy day tomorrow, now. Hoping it goes smoothly. Hoping for no OHSS symptoms. Annoyingly, both today and tomorrow I'm mostly in the lab, so I can't drink through the day (no food/drink allowed in labs). Trying to get as much water as I can in, though.


----------



## Bananahead

Rumplestiltskin, I'm so excited for you. I understand your concern regarding the sperm, but with 3 vials they are sure to find some strong swimmers. They can do amazing things! Good luck.

Kate, so pleased your mum can help - that takes a bit of pressure off.

I'll be 7 weeks on Wed and our scan is on Fri. Eek, nervous but excited too.


----------



## KateMart

Rumplestiltskin, massive good luck for tomorrow. I hope you managed to get all the work done. Keep us updated on all those eggs! 

Ooh bananahead, not long to go now! I bet time is going so slowly right now. I'm sure all will be fine, looking forward to hearing all about it.

Xx


----------



## Tiffin

Hope today wasn't too busy in the end Rumplestiltskin and good luck for tomorrow!

How lovely your Mum has offered to help KateMart. Hope you're doing well at clearing the decks for next week. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. x


----------



## Bananahead

Good luck for tomorrow Rumplestiltskin. Fingers crossed for a bumper crop and some rampant sperm!


----------



## Bananahead

Rumplestiltskin? Is everything ok?


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Hello, Bananahead, yes, I'm fine.

Despite all the follicles, in the end they only recovered 10 eggs, of which only 3 were mature, and another 2 nearly mature. The other 5 weren't usable. I was a bit disappointed by that, but the good news then was that they had no problems with the sperm at all...they only used one vial, and the embryologist said he was actually able to select the best sperm, not just use what he could get, so that was brilliant. 

In the end they injected 5 eggs, and this morning all 5 had fertilised, although 2 were "atypical". He said that's likely to be because those were the nearly mature eggs, so they were injected later in the day to allow the eggs to mature, so they might catch up later. Very excited that we have some embies 

They also did a dummy run, which didn't go especially well, so they might do the transfer under general, so I've got to be nil by mouth until I hear from the clinic each day :/

I'm ok, but in quite a bit of pain-my abdomen's pretty swollen, and there's lots of trapped wind-type pain, but it's a bit better today, so hoping it eases soon.

Good luck for your scan tomorrow, Bananahead.

Hope your GP appointment goes well, Katemart


----------



## KateMart

Hey Rumplestiltskin. Five embryos isn't at all bad - and it only takes one! That's great news about the sperm - and that they are good ones. Got FC that there are a couple of lovely embryos waiting to go back!     Did they give you an idea when will you get the call?

Just to add although you are probably aware already: try and drink lots of water if you are able to. With that many follicles you don't want to end up with OHSS because of being nil by mouth.

How much time do you have off work?

Hope everyone else is OK! Good luck for tomorrow Bananahead! x


----------



## Bananahead

Ooh, exciting Rumplestiltskin. Great that there were no sperm issues. You've got more fertilised than I did and so far all is well with me - all looking good for you if say. Fab!

Thanks for the luck. I'll let you know what's what tomorrow.


----------



## Tiffin

5 embies is brilliant I reckon, how exciting!! Hope you're feeling more comfortable now Rumplestiltskin. 

Good luck tomorrow Bananahead, looking forward to hear how you got on. 

Hope everyone else is ok. x


----------



## KateMart

Good luck today Bananahead. xx

Hi to everyone else. Any news Rumplestitskin?

xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Hello, Ladies. 

Our 5 embryos are down to 2, but apparently those two are top quality, so they've called us back for transfer today, and they are quite likely to put both back in.

Randomly, last night the theatre at the clinic flooded, so it's a bit of a mess over there now, so they won't be able to do the transfer under general today. They've said if they can't do it today, then they'll get me back tomorrow and do it under general then. 

Started the prednisolone and clexane yesterday, too.

Bananahead, hope the scan is ok today, and you see a nice clear heartbeat!


----------



## KateMart

Yay for the top quality embryos!    

That is so strange about the flood. Let us know what happens with the transfer xx


----------



## Tiffin

Wow, was the flood at the BCRM? So does that mean ET is tomorrow for you now? x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Transfer went fine, 2 embies on board, officially PUPO 

There was a minor drama over using glue: they'd forgotten it had been recommended for me, then there was some debate over whether they could do it, since we're NHS, but it all got sorted out pretty quickly, and they did use it, so pleased about that. 

Sitting out in the sun on the patio to celebrate 

You ok, bananahead? Was the scan ok?


----------



## KateMart

Rumplestiltskin that's fantastic news!! Congrats on being PUPO  .

Glad they could do the glue. Do you have to pay for it?

Hope the scan went ok Bananahead xxx

I've just been out for lunch with a couple of friends and it was hard. Neither of them know about our IVF and one has just had a baby (which was there - not that I minded), the other had just started trying. The whole two hours was spent talking about babies and TTC and the one with the baby even complained about how her life had had to change and how she hadn't realised!

They also both kept looking expectantly at me as if I was about to announce. I just said we were going to leave it about a year and hopefully that gives me time for the IVF to work.


----------



## FLC2013

Rumplestiltskin - congratulations on being PUPO! I'm so pleased for you, especially with the reported sperm quality. I hope you can relax during your 2WW. I actually quite enjoyed the PUPO bubble!

Kate - how awful for you. People can be so insensitive, but I think it's almost worse when they do it accidentally, because it isn't their fault and you really can't pull them up on it without revealing more than you want to.


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

I have no idea if we'll be billed for the glue...don't really care! 

KateMart, that sounds like hell, you poor thing. That's why I've told everyone...We've been married 5 years, and all our friends are having babies, so the prying questions started ages ago, and I think I'd have punched someone by now if I had to keep pretending we weren't doing all this.


----------



## Bananahead

Great news about the two top quality embabies. Hope ET goes / went well.

One blob with a good heart beat seen at our scan. Measured at 7 weeks 2 days which matches EC dates perfectly. Feeling very happy, relieved and extremely lucky.


----------



## KateMart

Ahh Bananahead that's such lovely news    

Thanks Rumplestiltskin and FLC. xx


----------



## Tiffin

Congrats on being PUPO Rumplestiltskin, hope the 2ww treats you well. 

Fab news on your scan Bananahead, glad blob is exactly as expected  

Sorry you've had a hard time today KateMart. If is hard when people don't know your situation and the TTC conversation kicks in. I've told my closest friends and if anyone else says anything, I just quickly change the subject. Hope you're feeling ok. x


----------



## Bananahead

I've just realised that I missed a load of your messages earlier - sorry must have been in my self-absorbed bubble.

Rumplestiltskin: so glad you're PUPO and that ET eventually went well! Super good luck for the 2ww 🍀.

Kate: what a rubbish day to have. Sending you hugs.


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Don't worry, Bananahead...Think we're all just pleased to hear your scan went well.  

I'm wrestling with my conscience a bit, today...We're supposed to be going to a friend's christening this afternoon, and they know about the cycle, and that we might not be able to come, but since everything is done, I was all set to go. But then we suddenly realised that there'll obviously be lots of small children there, and what with being on steroids to dampen my immune system, and it being this early on, I'm a bit worried that I might catch a cold or something, and I'm worried about it affecting everything....

Do you think I'm being insane and paranoid? Or is it more sensible to just stay safe on the sofa?


----------



## Bananahead

You've probably already had to decide, but I would do whatever you feel comfortable with. I read somewhere that it's important to have no regrets during the 2ww regardless of the outcome so you can't blame yourself for anything - I agree with it! So, do what feels best for you. Be selfish in the 2ww as you're number one priority.
x


----------



## KateMart

Hey sorry to be late to this.

Bananahead, we are just happy to hear the scan went well  

Rumplstiltskin, I guess it's probably too late now and you made your decision but I would go to the christening if you want to. The steroids won't completely suppress your immune system. I assume they are a low dose and your body does actually need an immune response in order to get pregnant, just not the elevated one that happens with NK cells. Although I'm sure you know this already.

Lots of people get colds and get pregnant, so don't worry xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Hey

Thanks for the advice, KateMart and Bananahead. In the end I decided not to go - my DH, unusually, didn't think it was a good idea (he's much less of a worrier than I am), and other family members agreed. I'm still feeling pretty bloated, uncomfortable and tired after EC, and he didn't really feel like explaining to lots of casual acquaintances why I'd have to keep sitting down, and/or leave early. 

I've managed to get signed off work for the next couple of weeks, so I'm taking things very easy - lots of naps and reading, and catching up on TV 

Feels like I've been in the 2ww FOREVER already, and I've still got over a week to go, but I expect it will pass quickly enough. Feeling calm and positive, though, hoping for a good result when I finally do POAS  

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

Kate, when does your next frozen cycle start?


----------



## Tiffin

Glad you picked the best decision for you about the christening Rumplestiltskin. Out of interest, what reason was given for you being signed off for two weeks please? I haven't told anyone at work, so would be good to know the possibilities, in case I also need them. That's great you're feeling calm and positive, really hope time flies for you now.     x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Hi Tiffin, my GP just put "medical investigations". 

I think it's down to your GP on how specific they are on these things - they should appreciate the need for sensitivity. 

Once ET is done, you're legally pregnant, anyway, so equality legislation kicks in then, should you require it. Frustratingly, everything prior to ET isn't covered, so it can be a fun one to negotiate with employers. 

I've been very upfront with my boss, which has mostly gone well, but not entirely. It's obviously a tricky one, because it means your time and focus are elsewhere, but I find hiding things very stressful, so I went for full disclosure.


----------



## FLC2013

Conversely, I didn't tell anyone anything! I would have liked to be up front, and I think that if you can be, this is always easier. However, my work are not the most progressive in their HR policies, so I chose to keep my treatment to myself.

I was very lucky though - my clinic was only 15 minutes from my office, and I managed to arrange all bar one of my scans and check-ups either first thing in the morning so they appeared to be transport delays, or close enough to lunch time that no-one noticed I took anything other than long, late or early lunch. The only appointment that ended up being mid-morning I just told my boss I had a doctor's appointment.

For EC, I said I had to have a minor operation and would need time off to recover. I was again lucky that I felt well enough to return after 3 days. This was in line with work's sickness policy so no questions were asked.

For ET, it fell at a weekend, so that was fine too.

They still don't know I had ICSI, and I don't intend on telling them. It worked fine for me, but would have been much harder had the clinic been further away. Then, I think I would have come clean.


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

Rumplestiltskin, sounds like you are having a well deserved break. What are you watching on the TV?

Can understand why you didn't want to go to the christening either! I'm sure people understood. 

Hopefully this nice relaxing couple of weeks will be the key to a BFP. Sending loads of    .

Tiffin, hope you get stuff sorted out at work. Like others have said it does depend on where you work and how much you want to tell them! I am self employed so am in charge of my own time off now . But if I was still office based I think I would try and take the time as holiday, or sick days like FLC said.

FLC you must be very close now? Hope you are doing ok!

How is everyone else?

AFM it's day one today and I'm due to start DR in three weeks . I'm also having to try and orchestrate the Greek test so currently lying down to try and get some blood to collect  . Sorry TMI. 

I've spoken to my clinic about gestone instead of pessaries and I'm going to have either that or Lubion which is one you inject in the stomach rather than the backside! But I've been asking on here and it seems that gestone is a higher dose, so might have to stick with that. I've got my immune consult at the lister next Wednesday xx


----------



## Nutellina14

Hi again everyone

My goodness things really move fast sometimes. Congrats bananahead on the scan, really lovely news. Rumplestiltskin good luck for the 2ww!! And KateMart, that's great news about your next frozen cycle. If you start down reg in July, is it still October for the transfer?

Teammonkey..how are you doing?? I hope all is ok.

I'm at week 35 now, nothing to report other than heartburn, sore back, sore feet if I stand or walk for too long, and inability to get comfortable in bed! I don't find out anything about the birth plan or stuff like that until 8th June..slightly annoying! But I'm sure it'll be all fine.

Sorry not much for me to report.. Wishing everyone lots of luck with the progress of things. I'll check in again in a while to se how everyone is doing and if I have any more news!
X x


----------



## FLC2013

Hi, everyone! 

Hope you're still coping with the 2WW OK, Rumplestiltskin!

I am 34+4 today, and only have next week to work before I start mat leave, so it's getting close for me! Nutellina and I have almost exactly the same dates, I think. Team Monkey must be due next week though - I think she is 5 weeks ahead of me!


----------



## KateMart

Hi Nutellina, good to hear from you. Sorry to hear you are suffering. Have you decided on a birth plan or do they advise you? I start down reg in about two weeks and transfer will be 15 July! Not long now .

FLC yay you are nearly on mat leave! I bet it can't come soon enough.

Rumplestiltskin, how's it going, have you tested? 

AFM I had my pelvic scan today and looks like I got rid of everything after the CP. So onwards and upwards: I have my treatment plan and decided on gestone (the nurse asked if I was a glutton for punishment) as the Lubion success rate was actually slightly lower than cyclogest in small studies.

xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

I'm ok, the waiting's killing me, though! I haven't tested so far, but every day I'm like, maybe I could just look...It's madness! 

Heading to my mum's for the bank holiday, no tests at her house  

I'm crazy tired, getting up every day to take all my meds, and then basically going back to bed until lunchtime  

Keep second guessing every symptom, not really allowing myself to imagine that it hasn't worked.

Kate, hope you got enough for a sample, and hope the tests give you something to work with. How are you feeling about starting it all again? (Since you asked, I've just finished Vikings, and will be moving on to Indian Summers soon   )

Great to hear from you, Nutellina and FLC, hoping for a smooth final few weeks for you both


----------



## KateMart

OOh you've been really good Rumplestitskin! How many days past transfer are you now?

How are you finding the meds? The tiredness is a really good sign  PMA is definitely the way forward.

I hope there was enough too. In the end I had to sort of scoop some out with my fingers. They did say 'a few drops'. I hope I didn't contaminate it  . Sending it was also an experience!

Have you seen daredevil on Netflix? I'm not usually a fan of Marvel but it was very good! I think Prime might have new SoA too  .

I feel ok about everything and a bit excited that it will work. But this is mixed with the panic that I haven't done my tests in time. If the Greek one comes back positive I will need antibiotics and don't know if I can take these while cycling. Also if my immunes come back high I might be too late for whatever drugs I need. Will be glad when results are all back in a couple of weeks x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Today is 7dp2dt. So a little while yet until I can reasonably expect a BFP, just trying to hang on as long as I can. 

Doing ok on the drugs, although my tummy's pretty bruised from the clexane injections. TMI warning, have been a bit constipated the last few days (which, apparently can be a sign of pregnancy, or just the cyclogest, so like most 2ww symptoms, then). Oddly, today things have just gone unpleasantly the other way, so who knows what's going on! It says in the cyclogest booklet that you're supposed to inform your doctor if that happens, but that seems a tad over cautious to me.

Haven't dared go near a scales, since I'm feeling very bloated still, and steroids are notorious for weight gain, so just ignoring that aspect ;p

Glad you're still feeling positive...I don't think people realise how brave we've all got to be doing this. Keep strong!

My consultant wasn't at all worried about having me on antibiotics close to a cycle, so I think it should be ok, and all the other immune drugs I'm on were for post-EC, so try not to worry too much. Easy to say...I totally worried about all of it! 

Haven't tried Daredevil, saving that for watching with DH, but keep hearing good things about it. Tried Spartacus and that was pants.


----------



## KateMart

It's a good idea to have a distraction, hope you're having a nice time at your mum's. 

Ahh the clexane. Those injections did hurt, and the bruises are quite grotesque I found! Weird on the constipation turning the other way, but I have heard of others having the same during the 2ww. Hope it's a sorted itself out today!

Definitely stay away from the scales! I have been trying to lose a bit prior to my cycle and have actually lost about half a stone since last year. But I know steroids will make things go the other way. Do you feel ok on them? I'm a little worried about taking them.

Yes we are brave! It does become normalised because lots of ladies go through this. But then most people don't have to. It is physically and emotionally draining. 

Thanks for the info on antibiotics. These ones are super strong and have to be ordered online, but hopefully they won't interact. 

Yes Spartacus is pants! Rome is quite good, if a little low budget in places. It's half HBO and BBC and you can tell!

X


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Think I'm starting to be scared of testing, now...I've been so sure it worked, don't want to find out it hasn't. Keep lurking on the 2 ww threads, but I know in my rational mind that the failure or success of anyone else's cycle has no bearing on mine....

This just all makes you so crazy! 

The closer I get to OTD, the more I just remember how awful failing last time felt


----------



## FLC2013

Big hugs, Rumplestiltskin! I know what you mean about the rationality of it, because I struggled with that too. I think it's partly because the success rates get pushed so hard that it's very difficult not to start counting the BFPs that you see and doing the maths in your head. But of course that's stupid - logically, it can have no bearing at all, but that doesn't mean we don't all do it!

I'm really willing this to work for you - will be stalking all your updates xx


----------



## Bananahead

Rumplestiltskin, I was exactly the same which is why I waited for our OTD - I liked being in a potential BFP bubble and didn't want it to burst hence I waited.
I've got everything crossed for you. x


----------



## KateMart

I too was thinking every BFP on the 2ww thread meant I was less likely to get mine. It makes no sense! Don't blame you at all for waiting. 

Got my fingers firmly crossed for you, I really hope it works


----------



## KateMart

How is everyone? For some reason I thought it was OTD today Rumplestiltskin, but just seen it's the 29th. Good luck    

I'm just back from the Lister. What a difference, they were brilliant. I was in the consultation for an hour (my clinic it's in and out in 10 minutes), and have had the Chicago bloods, plus TSH repeat as it was borderline at 2.2 last year (I knew it was and no one else agreed with me!).

He also thought I should ask my clinic for the scratch, so am going ahead with that. Feel so much more confident now xx


----------



## Bananahead

Glad it was a positive meeting Kate - you sound really upbeat which can only be a good thing.

Rumplestiltskin, how are you holding up?

My 12 week scan date came through, it's on 19th June


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

KateMart, so glad things went well at the Lister. Chicago bloods already done! Wow. How very efficient! I hope this is the start of some good news for you. 

I'm afraid it's not good news from me. I was very bad, and tested on Tuesday on a pound shop test, which came up negative, but a bit later DH and I both thought we could see a faint line, so we were still holding out some hope. It must just have have been evaporation, though, because today I took a first response test and it's still negative. I really don't think it's going to change by tomorrow. 

I was so sure it had worked this time. So sure. What with all the new drugs, and the glue...  

DH is going for bloods today to see if the tamoxifen has made any difference. Then it's another couple of months until we see Mr R again. 

Don't know if we might use up our final NHS cycle while we're waiting for that.


----------



## Bananahead

Rumplestiltskin, I don't know what to say. I'm so sorry. Your message made me cry for you. I so thought it was your time. You never know, it could have been a dodgy test. Will you use the clinic one tmrw? I'm still praying for a miracle for you. Surely if you're not bleeding that's a good thing? My clinic said that if it's a negative on OTD but no bleeding, to carry on with meds and test again 2 days after the OTD. I'm not a religious person, but I'm praying like mad for you. Sending love and hugs. xxx


----------



## KateMart

Oh Rumplestiltskin I am so sorry  . I also really thought it was your time, I'm just so gutted for you  .

Like Bananahead said, there is still a chance, it's worth testing again. I really hope things change xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Thanks, both. It means a lot having you guys here. 

No, I'm not bleeding yet. I'll ring the clinic tomorrow and ask them what to do about all the meds, especially the prednisolone, not sure if I've been on it long enough to have to bring the dose down slowly rather than just stop. 

My clinic don't provide you with a test, so it'll still be a first response one that I use tomorrow, again. 

Last time I started to bleed pretty quickly after stopping the cyclogest, so I think staying on it is just delaying the inevitable. I won't stop until after I've spoken to the clinic tomorrow, though.


----------



## KateMart

So sorry Rumplestiltskin. It's incredibly tough going through this, physically and emotionally, make sure you are looking after yourself.

Let us know what happens tomorrow. xx


----------



## Tiffin

Just having a quick catch-up read. 

Really sorry to hear your news Rumplestiltskin,   that tomorrow will give you a little miracle. 

So good to hear you are feeling so much more positive about your next cycle KateMart. The Lister sound brilliant!!

Good news on your scan date Bananahead, not long now! x


----------



## KateMart

Sorry Bananahead, I meant to say great news on your scan too! Not long now.

Tiffin, yes it helps when the consultants take control, you really feel they know what they are doing! Hope you are ok? 

xx


----------



## teammonkey

Hi ladies, 

Hope everyone is ok? 

Not had chance to catch up properly, things have been hectic for me! 
Just wanted to say I'm so sorry things haven't worked out this cycle rumplestiltskin. Big hugs! 

Wanted to let you all know, after our journeys together, I had my baby on Sunday! After high blood pressure, suspected preeclampsia randomly on Friday I was admitted to hospital, Dr decided induction was best, as I was over 40 weeks.. Had the pessary Saturday 6pm, didn't expect it to work after a failed sweep, and knew inductions were long winded! I was in agony through the night, assumed it was just warm up pains due to drugs, but waters went at 4.30am, by 5ish they examined me, I was 4cm dilated, called DH to get in, very fast labour.. Baby was born by 6.30am! Teddy William John Fletcher. 
I hope it's ok sharing with you, seemed the right thing, after starting our journeys together. I hope it gives you hope that I believe everyone here's time will come! Miracles happen xx


----------



## Bananahead

Wow, that's amazing news Teammonkey. Huge congratulations. So happy for you. x


----------



## KateMart

Teammonkey congratulations! That's fantastic news, it sounds like you did really well. Thanks for sharing, I was wondering about you. As you'd been quiet I thought baby might have arrived   How are you feeling about it all? I bet it's overwhelming!

Rumplestiltsikn good luck today, really hope things have changed  

Xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Congratulations, Teammonkey! It's lovely to hear that your little one has arrived safely. That's all we want for all the ladies here. Sounds like it was a bit stressful towards the end, but a perfect outcome; you must be so pleased. 

Bananahead, I can't believe your 12 week scan is nearly here! That seems to have come round so quickly! Exciting! 

No miracles for me, this time. I've just phoned it in to the clinic, and waiting for them to ring back this afternoon to tell me what to do about stopping the clexane and prednisolone. Think I got most of my tears out yesterday, feeling pretty calm today. Trying to tell myself that things still might work for us, but it's getting harder to believe it. Feel slightly foolish for letting myself believe it could have worked this time.


----------



## Bananahead

Never feel foolish for hoping Rumplestiltskin - it's what each of us has to cling on to to keep us going. So sorry it wasn't a different outcome this time. Look after yourself. x


----------



## FLC2013

Rumplestiltskin - I am so, so sorry. It must be incredibly tough, especially when this cycle seemed to have gone so much better. I really hope you get your miracle one day - like bananahead said, hope is the only thing that keeps any of us going, and the only thing that started us all on this path in the first place.   xxx

teammonkey - Huge congratulations on the arrival of your baby boy! It's such fantastic news. I hope you are all home safe and enjoying life as a family.

Much love to all of you, whatever stage of the journey you are at xxxx


----------



## KateMart

I'm so sorry Rumplestiltskin  

We do need the hope to get us through it though, I don't think any of us could take part in this journey if we didn't believe it could happen.

It sounds like seeing Mr R might have been helpful. Have you thought about having a hysteroscopy? Or did they do one when you had the biopsy?

You will get there, just take some time to grieve first xx


----------



## KateMart

Rumplestiltskin, I hope you don't mind me asking this, did you say you had a heart shaped uterus? I've just come across a thread on here (not sure how to link to it  ) about this causing implantation failure and people having in corrected at Serum in Greece. 

Hope you are ok xx


----------



## teammonkey

Thank you everyone for your well wishes! 

Katemart it's been the craziest week, the hardest yet most rewarding experience of my life. I look back at what it took to get here and just see my Teddy as a blessing. Very overwhelming, there has been so many tears! 

I really hope everyone here gets there. I have friends who have had a few failed cycles, and have gone on to have success. I hope that's the case for everyone here! Xx


----------



## Mrs_F

Evening girls...

What a journey we've all had - sorry to have been quiet for the last few weeks.

Rumplestiltskin, I am so sorry to hear that this wasn't the cycle for you  sending you love

Team monkey - welcome to the world baby Teddy xx

Hope everyone else is ticking along nicely. I'm 34 was now with suspected preeclampsia and obstetric Cholestasis so my babe will probably be joking us in the next 2-3weeks  can't wait! Xxx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Hi KateMart. I've had a hysteroscopy previously (March last year), and having another will be something I'll be discussing at my follow up, since I really can't face another attempt at a scratch.

I don't have a heart-shaped (bifurcated?) uterus, I have a tilted uterus. It's not really an abnormality, just a physiological variation, and it's not known to affect fertility especially, although in very rare cases it can cause some issues in later pregnancy (incarcerated uterus) but this is really rare.

Sounds like they're keeping a close eye on you, Mrs_F, good luck with the delivery.

Thanks everyone for the kind words.


----------



## KateMart

Rumplestiltskin, hope you are ok. How are you feeling?

How did you find the hysteroscopy? I am confused as to why it's either that or the scratch: both consultants have mentioned this to me too. Do they do a scratch but you are under GA? Good news that the uterus isn't the issue, sorry for getting it wrong but thought it was worth mentioning. 

Mrs F, good to hear from you. Sorry to hear you are having issues, but exciting that you will be seeing your little one very soon. 

Teammonkey I can imagine how emotional it must be! Hope you are getting on ok. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

xxx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Yes, I think that's pretty much it: once they put you under GA they call it a hysteroscopy. When I had mine last year, they were supposed to be removing a polyp, but they couldn't find one in the end. So they basically had a good look round with the hysteroscope, then scraped out a bunch of tissue and that was it. Pretty much like a D and C. I think when they've got you under they're a bit more vigorous, because they can be. For most people, I think the scratch is fine, quick and a bit uncomfortable, like a smear. It just wasn't for me. After the hysteroscopy I was a bit sore for a few days and groggy from the GA (more than from EC).

I'm doing ok, my friends have been really sweet, which is helping. 

I'm a bit worried though because I'm in a bit of pain, that I wasn't in before. TMI warning...I think maybe all the prodding and poking they've done has aggravated the tilt on my uterus, because now I'm getting pain in my back passage every time I sit down, during sex, during exercise, and when I go to the loo. As you can imagine, this is really fun. I don't know whether to wait for my follow up to discuss this, or whether to tell them about it now. It started last week, just before OTD, because I thought that maybe it was a sign of everything moving about because things had worked, but obviously that's not the case. 

Just the thought of more investigations and procedures is really tiring at the moment.


----------



## KateMart

Thanks for the info, makes sense to me now. 

You must tell them about the pain! It's really important. There's a chance of perforation after EC or you could have an infection. Do just give them a ring today and tell them your symptoms. Xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

I think if it were anything that serious I'd be much more ill-fever etc.

I spoke to my consultant, though, and he said its prob just that my ovaries are still enlarged, and that things should improve over the next week. Fingers crossed!


----------



## KateMart

Phew, glad you checked it out though.

I've just had my thyroid tests back and TSH has gone from 2.1 to 2.34, t4 is 5 which is pretty high. So looks like I have borderline under active thyroid (Lister said they like TSH to be below 2 before TTC). I'm guessing I'll be on thyroxine! xx


----------



## Bananahead

Hi, just thought id say a quick hi and check that everyone's doing ok?

Rumplestiltskin: how are you doing? Have you got your follow up booked?

Kate: sorry to hear about your test result. Nothing is easy in this game is it?!

Teammonkey: how are you and Teddy getting on?

Hope that FLC, Mrs F and Tiffin, you are all ok?


----------



## KateMart

Hi Bananahead, how are you doing? Your 12 week scan must be coming up now?

I've just had the scratch, which was ok. It was my clinic's reaction afterwards that has upset me. The consultant who did the scratch (not my usual one) looked at my notes and was not happy that I'm going to the Lister for immunes, nor that I want gestone (which apparently there's a shortage of). Anyway he had the nurse take us into a room afterwards and basically have an argument with us. I was really upset, in tears, thought it was totally unprofessional. Especially given that I'd just had the scratch and was feeling delicate! DH was furious.

How is everyone else? FLC and Mrs F it must nearly be time? 

Team monkey how are you finding motherhood?

Rumplestiltskin I hope you are feeling ok? Have you got anything planned like a nice holiday or break to take your mind off things?

xx


----------



## FLC2013

OMG, KateMart! How unprofessional! How dare he criticise you wanting to try something new after their standard treatment has failed the exact same way not once but twice! Am I right in thinking you were thinking of changing clinics?

Yes, getting close for me now. I'm 37 weeks today, so officially full term. Our scan confirmed my placenta has moved, so no planned section needed. Baby is head down, but not engaged, so nothing is imminent yet. I'm seeing the consultant next week to discuss possible induction, though I'm still hoping to avoid that. I'm also hoping that Baby C wants to cook a little bit longer though - I am enjoying maternity leave!


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

KateMart, I can't believe they treated you that way; have you considered complaining? If you feel up to it, it might be worth it. They're supposed to pay attention to how patients feel these days. Have a hug  

Glad the scratch went ok for you, hoping it makes a difference. 

FLC - glad things are looking like they're falling into place (pun not intended   ). I see the sun's come out for you, so enjoy your mat leave - rest rest rest while you can! 

Thanks everyone for asking after me, I'm doing ok. Today's my first day back in work, and so far I've managed to dodge any questions from people about why I've been off. Feeling a little fragile, but mostly ok. 

We have booked a holiday - heading off on Thursday, in fact. I was initially excited about it, but now I'm feeling ambivalent - if this cycle had worked we were planning on just staycationing and visiting relatives in the UK. So, lovely as it is, I wanted to not be able to travel (I know you can travel when pregnant, but given what we've been through, I'd prob rather stay on the ground if this ever works), and so the fact that we're going away is kind of making it all real. 

Our follow up appointment is the day after we get back off holiday, and I think I'll ask about starting again straight away. I don't see much point in hanging around. 

Tomorrow DH is getting his hormone results from the GP - see if a month on tamoxifen has made any difference. Some good news would be nice.


----------



## KateMart

Thanks FLC and Rumplestiltskin, we did want to change but as we are NHS we can't do so without lots of stress and it would take too long (funding runs out in December). As for complaining, the people responsible for today were the head nurse and the owner of the clinic, so not sure who to complain to! It was made clear that he was the owner and could question what he wanted. 

Rumplestiltskin, be kind to yourself, try not to think of the holiday as negative thing. Think of it as a break from the norm, a treat to get away from it all and forget everything. Where are you going?

Sounds like a good idea to go straight back in! Hope your clinic are helpful in terms of what you can do next. Also hope your DH gets the results you need. You are due some good news  

FLC great news that you don't need the C section! Hooray! Hope you get to relax a bit longer before Baby C makes an appearance x


----------



## Bananahead

Just a quick one as I'm on my phone, Kate, I can't believe how insensitive they were. What a terrible way to treat you. Sending you love and hugs. x


----------



## KateMart

Thanks ladies xxxx

I'm feeling a bit more positive today. My attitude is screw em, I can get the extra drugs from the Lister so I don't need to tell my clinic. I'm certainly not telling them about the Greek test, which has come back positive for urea plasma! This is linked to MC so I might have found at least part of the answer


----------



## Tiffin

Can't believe how you're being treated KateMart, or that you're basically having to do the investigations yourself!! Loving your attitude though and good work on everything you've found out so far  

I can see what you mean about what your holiday means to you Rumplestiltskin but try to relax and enjoy it!! Hope your DH gets some good news today and that you're able to get straight back on it, once you have your follow up appointment. 

AFM - I've got an appointment next Thursday with the consultant who will do my fibroid removal procedure but have been told that he will decide on the best treatment and it won't necessarily be the hysteroscopy I was given a leaflet about before. They also confirmed that I'm not currently on any waiting list, so not too sure what that will mean for me with timings, as if I do need to have an hysteroscopy there's a 4 month wait and it will be 6 weeks from being told that last time. I'm looking at this positively in that I'm seeing someone now and hopefully treatment won't be far off!! 

Hope everyone else is having a good day. x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Tiffin, I hope you get a bit more sense from the consultant next week - all the hanging on and waiting for things is so frustrating. Well done for looking at it positively. When I was waiting for my hysteroscopy, I ended up getting one a little bit more quickly by saying I would take a cancellation slot, which I did in the end. They rang me up on a Friday to see if I could come in that Monday, so if you're able to do that, it might speed things up a bit. Good luck. 

KateMart, are there any treatments for the urea plasma? Hoping it's something they can address to improve things. 

DH's hormones are looking good - his testosterone has gone up from 10 to 21 after a month of tamoxifen (the normal range is 7-31). LH and FSH are up too, but Mr R warned us that this might happen and not to worry about it - it's the testosterone that's important. He also said that testosterone in the testes is about 30 fold higher than circulating, so even small changes in circulating amounts would indicate big changes there, so more than doubling seems really positive. Hoping this means that there are swimmers nicely maturing in there, that might make some stronger embies in future that might stick  

I'm still in quite a bit of pain - the last couple of days have been worse, (TMI warning) when I go to the loo in the morning I'm getting cramps so badly that I'm actually crying out in pain...the consultant seems to think it should resolve soon, but I'm still waiting. I'm hoping that it's maybe flaring up because I should be ovulating now, and that afterwards it will quiet down. I really don't remember being in any pain last time


----------



## KateMart

Tiffin, the wait must be so frustrating! But if you need one it will be totally worth it to wait - and you'll be that one step closer to getting your BFP!   Fingers crossed you find out more soon - and Rumplestiltskin's tip sounds good to get things moving a bit more quickly.

Rumplestiltskin great news on your DH    . It sounds like Mr R is fantastic! Is he going to do a SA too? I really hope that this is your time and your DH is making some great swimmers in there.  

That's really bad on the pain, I think you should call your clinic back. If they said it will resolve, and it hasn't, then they need to look into it again. Don't take no for an answer, you shouldn't be in this much pain now 

Treatment for ureaplasma is high dose antibiotics for me and DH for 25 days  . But apparently getting rid of it could be the answer to at least one contributing MC factor. It doesn't cause them when in the cervix, but when it is transfered into the uterus (unavoidable during ET as the cathater passes it through) it can cause the embryo to abort. The infection is flushed out when you get AF each month, but then goes back in with ET. That's my understanding anyway: It's still controversial but I figure it can't do any harm treating it 

xx


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

How is everyone getting on? Waiting with interest for the arrival of a couple of little ones on here  .

I just wanted to let you know I had my NK results back. I'm not very good at interpreting them but I did work out their killing power is too high (should be below 15%, mine are 23%), so we may just have our answer  .

Other good news is, 10mg steroids reduced the killing power in lab tests to 10%, which was about the same as IviG but much cheaper and less scary.

Hope everyone is ok? Looking forward to hearing your news. 

xx


----------



## Tiffin

That's great you've found a possible reason KateMart. Steroids sound like a great way forward, is that what you're going to do? Was wondering about what the treatment for ureaplasma meant for your June TTC? Will you have to wait until you've done the 25 day course, or can you get going while taking it?

Thanks for your comments on my situ and yours with your tips Rumplestiltskin. Will definitely say I can take any cancellations! Hoping I'll find out more about what the plan is for me on Thursday and a date of when it will happen would be tops!  

Great news on DHs hormones Rumplestiltskin and hope the pain has eased off for you. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. x


----------



## Nutellina14

Morning everyone,just checking in after reading the latest updates. 
Rumplestiltskin i'm sorry to hearabout the pain you're in. Mustn't be easy. Just be sure to let them know if it gets worse. Are you managing it with painkillers ok? I wanted to also ask you, what was your DH's T level before he started the Tamoxifen? You've written that it's now 21, which is fantastic. My DH had his levels tested this week and his was up from 2.7 to 4.3, which is obviously an awful lot lower than your DH's. During our ICSI, with the injections of Fostimon and Pregnyl, the highest his T reached was 8, which was enough for spermatogenesis for ICSI (they would find enough sperm in the subsequent sperm test, you're talking only a few thousand though) but obviously no way we could ever conceive naturally. Are you hoping for a natural conception with more time on Tamoxifen? Sorry for all the questions - i'm asking because my DH's level is so much lower and i know it should be at least 7, so obviously he needs to change the dose. Our problem is that in Italy, this medication isn't prescribed for male infertility; they use the injections of fostimon etc instead, which are really expensive. So, my DH's father, a doctor, is prescribing it for him under "different" circumstances... 

Mrs F, what is your news? Are you being induced? I'll cross my fingers that you don't need it and baby decides to come on its own!! 

I'm 38 weeks now. Big and feet swelling slightly with the hot weather here. I had a pre natal class on friday morning and the next day one of the girls in the class texted our ******** group (they set up a group for the class to share news etc, quite nice) saying she'd had a cesaerian the night before. She had been all fine in the class, only 36 weeks pregnant too. Don't know the details, but the baby must have been in distress or something. Made it all quite real. Mine could come any day! Argh. Scary and exciting.

KateMart, fantastic to finally know more info on things re the NK cells. Remember we chatted about that months ago?!What is your next step?

Hope everyone is otherwise ok. Have a nice Sunday. I'm going to go for a walk to see if her head will engage..don't think it has yet 

x x


----------



## KateMart

Tiffin, is your appointment this Thursday? Best of luck if so  . I think they will put me on steroids, but can't be sure until I see the consultant on 24th (next week!). The antibiotics can be taken alongside the cycle, which is great, and I'll be finished before transfer. The idea is that they will kill the infection so that when the cathater is put in during ET, the infection can't be transferred into the uterus, possibly causing the MCs.

Hi Nutellina, 38 weeks - not long now! You must be so excited. Do you have any plans for the birth? Yes we did talk about NKs didn't we. I did have a sneaky feeling this might be my problem but I guess this cycle will help tell if it's the only one stopping the sticky BFPs. We are going to see the NK consultant next week, and he'll let us know what the treatment plan is. I think I'll be on those horrible bum injections that you were doing though  .

Hope everyone else is well? Rumplestiltskin how are you feeling, did you speak to your clinic?

xx


----------



## Tiffin

Hey ladies. 

I have a really good feeling about this cycle for you KateMart! With all of the extra things you've found out and them taking action on it, it's all sounding so positive for you!  

Thanks for remembering, yep had my appointment this morning which included another internal scan and they're not sure now on whether the fibroid needs to be removed. They said there was still enough to do an hysteroscopy but they will just do it to take a look and the wait for this is 2 months. 

They suggested also doing a laparoscopy with dye, while I'm under the anaesthetic, as this is my one and only NHS cycle, which I'm really pleased about. Feels like they're doing everything they can to maximise our chances. The not so good bit is that if the fibroid does need to be removed, I've then got another 4 month wait!  

How are you doing Rumplestiltskin? Hope everyone else is ok. x


----------



## Bananahead

Hi Ladies,

Rumplstiltskin, how are you feeling now? Hope you are pain free. Hubby's test results sound very promising.

Kate, so pleased they're going to do more for you this time. It must be such a relief to finally get some answers so you can at least prepare your body better. Like Tiffin said, I have such a good feeling for you.

Tiffin, I'm pleased that they seem to be looking after you and are being thorough. The waiting time's a pain, but best to check everything out first to give yourself the best possible chance. Good luck.

Team monkey, hope you're doing well? How's Teddy?

Any other baby news?

We had our 12 week scan on Friday which put us at 12 weeks 6 days. New due date is Boxing Day! All looking good so far. Very relieved


----------



## KateMart

Bananahead, huge congrats on your scan! I'm so pleased for you. And what a perfect Christmas present  Can imagine how nerve wracking it must have been.

Tiffin, how annoying on the wait, but I think it's great they are being so thorough. It means any issues will be sorted out before they are given a chance to cause an issue. Got FC for you!

Thanks ladies for having a good feeling about me! The positivity helps! I am on day 3 of AF and baseline scan is Wednesday - as is my appointment with the immunes consultant, so it's a busy day. I'm nervous that my clinic will be horrible again and also that the immunes might not have come up with anything. I can't really interpret my own results  

We put an offer in for a new house (we rent) on saturday and we're not hearing back about it. Am gutted if it falls through as it's perfect - two bed (we are in a one bed now) and really big, spare room could be my study! I'm worried we have been turned down because of our dog.

Hope everyone else is ok? FLC am I right that you were induced yesterday? I saw your diary. I hope all is well. xxx


----------



## FLC2013

Hi, KateMart - yes, you're right. I was induced overnight, and Felicity Thea was born at 3:56 this afternoon, weighing 7lb 3oz. I can't stop staring at her! She is utterly gorgeous and we are both smitten. 

Delivery was pretty brutal - I ended up with an epidural, and would recommend the same to anyone being induced. But it all worked out well in the end, as I managed to deliver her without assistance despite her being back-to-back. 

Wishing you all much love, and a happy ending of your own, very, very soon xxx


----------



## KateMart

Ahh FLC congrats  . Such lovely news, so happy for you. 

Sorry to hear it was tough. The word 'brutal' has scared me a little  . Still, must be worth it to have your little one finally in your arms xx


----------



## Bananahead

Oh, huge congrats FLC. Such lovely news (not the pain part!). Glad you and Felicity are both well.

Good luck for tomorrow Kate.


----------



## Tiffin

Such lovely news, congrats FLC. 

Glad everything is going well for you Bananahead and a Christmas baby!!  

Good luck on both of your appointments tomorrow KateMart, really hope the consultant is much nicer than last time. 

How are things with you Rumplestiltskin?

Hope you're doing ok Nutellina. x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Hi Ladies, so much has happened while I've been on holiday! 

Congratulations FLC! So glad she's here safely, what a lovely name!   

KateMart, glad you're finally starting to get some answers, hope it makes the difference this time. Good luck on the house - renting is so stressful, I really used to hate the whole assessment period - I hate the feeling of being judged. 

Tiffin, the waiting is hell, but it really is good that they're checking everything out. Hopefully the time will pass quickly. 

Hi Nutellina - DH's testosterone was 10 before treatment, so it's more that doubled in a month. Sadly, I don't think natural conception is ever going to be an option for us, since they're pretty sure that DH has no vas, so the swimmers can't escape, no matter how many there are. Oddly, there's still a slight question mark over this diagnosis, since no other associated things, like a mutation for cystic fibrosis, can be found. However, 2 urologists (inculding Mr R), one fertility specialist and a urological radiologist can't find them, so they're about 90% certain they're not there, but it's not outside the realms of possibility that they are there, and all the doctors are wrong, and there might be some ejaculated sperm. It's just really really unlikely. They're giving the tamoxifen to improve the number and quantity of sperm for mTESE, since DH also had an undescended testicle, and there are indicators of testicular failure. Apparently even here Mr R is pretty rare in prescribing tamoxifen for male infertility. He told us that back the 70s they tried giving hormones to infertile men, and it didn't raise the conception rate, so they all think it has no effect. Of course, that's a pretty high bar, compared to improving quality and quantity of sperm by small amounts for SSR and ICSI. It's good that you've got a doctor in the family to help! Good luck with the birth - looking forward to hearing your news!

Bananahead - a Christmas baby, how lovely! Are you making the "official" announcements now? 

AFM, holiday was lovely, it was great to get away. I carried on being in pain until last Friday, but now I seem to be back to normal, so that's good. Randomly AF turned up on the last day of holiday - nearly a week early, which was heralded by me getting quite emotional and fragile mid-holiday (and clumsy - I've come back with a cut knee!). Today's been a big reality shock, since it was our follow up appointment. It mostly went well - they're happy for me to cycle again straight away, and they'll do the scratch under GA for me this time, so that's all good. I can ring in this AF, so start DR mid July. But then they took me to do weight and blood pressure, and my weight is the highest it's been since I was 17 (I was a fat kid and lost nearly 4st before going to uni, which I've largely managed to keep off), and my BP was super high (she didn't even tell me what it was), and I just completely went to pieces, and ended up sat there crying. It's just such a sensitive issue for me, and I just couldn't keep it together, even though the nurse and the consultant were there telling me that it was fine, my BMI was fine, they're not worried at all. It's just that last summer it was 26, and now it's 29, and that just makes me feel like such a failure. 

All the emotional upset made us question whether to go ahead with the cycle this month, so I've not phoned it in yet. To make matters worse, DH left to go on a work trip to Europe straight after the appointment, so he's kind of left it up to me to decide whether to start now or not; he's said he'll support me, whatever. I think I'll sleep on it and decide tomorrow.


----------



## KateMart

Rumplestiltskin so sorry you are feeling rubbish. Don't beat yourself up about the weight, you've been on holiday and you have done two IVF cycles! Please don't think you've failed  

Did you make a decision re whether to go again in July? Is this your last NHS try? Poor you with DH going away, it's hard enough to cope with this stuff as a couple, let alone when you are on your own. Hope you're ok.

We have made some mega life changing decisions today. We realised we weren't going to find anywhere nice to live and the prices were going up and up, renting is just throwing money away! My mum had offered for us to move in with her if we don't find somewhere,but she's now offered to help us with a deposit to buy! We will probably drive each other mad: my mum, DH, me and the dog!  and poor DH will have a massive commute yo work, but it'll be worth it!

Other than that had my baseline scan all good for the oestrogen from tomorrow. Lister has prescribed intralipids for my NK cells. I'm hoping our luck is about to change on all fronts. 

Thanks for the luck today ladies, hope everyone is doing well?

Xx


----------



## Nutellina14

Hi everyone, 

Congratulations FLC, so happy to hear about your baby finally there with you!! You must be totally thrilled!!

Rumplestiltskin, thanks for the info re your husband. Mine has a totally different problem to yours i think - he had an illness when he was really young (mumps or chickenpox, his parents can't remember which!) which left him deaf in one ear - only noticed at a much later date, and at the same time damaged his testicles, which obviously no-one could have been aware of at all until we tried to conceive! They work, but just not enough to conceive naturally so it'll always be ICSI for us. And I realise now how lucky we were that it worked the first time. I hope your husband's treatment goes well and you have better luck with your mTESE. And yea, I totally agree with KateMart, forget about any weight issues, if your bmi is fine and they're not worried, just chill. Tension and anxiety are a no no in this game at all times!!! You haven't failed!!!

KateMart I hope the oestrogen injections are ok...they were really bad for me, but the pessary is a fine alternative so just ask your consultant if the pain gets too much. And I totally sympathise with rude clinics/staff..the hospital in which we did ICSI treated us so badly, so rude all the time. I cried after almost every visit there in the run up to the transfer. You just have to take it in your stride..if they see a lot of couples, which our one did, they just forget about all manners and customer service etc..it all goes out the door. We weren't ever even called by our names. When you went in, even though you were given an appointment time, you had to take a number and wait for the nunmber to be called! Mental. Italy is like that everywhere though, unless of course you go privately.

Tiffin, that's good news that you have a date for the hysteroscopy, and it's not too long away.

Tomorrow it will be 40 weeks since my lucky egg was fertilised by my husband's lucky sperm!! Though my due date is 1st July, another 6 days away. I'm feeling fine, just impatient now. Reading that FLC's birth was "brutal" has scared me quite a bit. I found out last week that my maternity ward doesn't offer ANY pain relief. None at all. All they have is oxygen. Not even Entonox, the gas and air oxygen and nitrous oxide mix! It's just so strange. They offer c-sections with epidural but only when there's a problem with the labour or baby/mother is in distress or whatever. But they don't give an epidural per se and there's no pethidine. When I asked why in one of the antenatal classes, the midwife said that there was a lack of anaethsetists! Probably a general lack of resources in the region. I was really freaked out when I found out, as mentally I had assumed there'd be pain relief as a backup, if things were too much to bear. Now I know there's not, I bought a TENS machine online and I'm just mentally preparing myself that pain = baby in arms, and we are all equipped to cope with the pain of childbirth!! :-( ARGH!!! Anyway... tick tock... will let you all know when she's born... fingers crossed..

Hope everyone else is doing ok and best of luck with everything x x x


----------



## Nutellina14

PS Mrs_F, how are you doing? I know you're due a week after me. Keep us posted!!! And good luck x x


----------



## FLC2013

Oh gosh! I didn't mean to scare anyone! The thing I had an issue with was being induced. That's because the drugs used to stimulate labour can (and in my case did) result in significantly stronger contractions for a much longer portion of labour than in a spontepaneous delivery. That's why I had the epidural.

Though I have to say, Nutellina, that not offering any pain relief at all seems really odd! Is there anywhere else you can go? TENS machines are meant to be great, and I had one, but never got the chance to use it. Another thing I now need to sell!


----------



## Nutellina14

Hi FLC, i have heard that being induced makes the contractions more painful..really hoping that doesn't happen to me. Yep, it's indeed odd that they don't offer pain relief, but Italy isn't really a very advanced country so honestly it doesn't surprise me. Region to region resources differ, I'm in Liguria whereas I googled a maternity ward at a hospital in Tuscany, known to be a more affluent region, and they do offer pain relief. So I think it was bad luck in my case. The hospital is less than 5 mins drive from the house which is perfect. However, had I known that this was going to be the case with the maternity ward, I would have chosen a different hospital! The next closest one in Tuscany is a 40 mins drive, and I'm too late now to go there. :-( So I just have to hope for the best and that I don't end up being induced, then being in too much pain to do anything and then having an emergency cesearian all because they can't give other pain relief!!!!!! it's beyond belief really. I'm almost considering bringing some whiskey to the hospital!! haha x x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

If it helps at all, Nutellina, my SIL has delivered 2 babies without any pain relief at all, and the second one was induced - she was very lucky, everything was straight forward.

Wishing you lots of luck for a straight forward delivery. I can understand that you're a bit freaked out by there not being the option of pain relief - I think I'd feel that way, too. 

Thanks everyone for your support, I'm feeling lots better today, probably helped by DH coming home tonight. 

I've signed on for the next cycle. Yes, KateMart, this is our final try on the NHS. If this one fails, it'll be one more go in London with Mr R, and then I think that's the end of the road for me. After that, it's going to be either stopping completely or going for donor sperm. I've agreed with DH that if I'm not pregnant by the end of this year, then we'll reassess the situation, so that's part of why we've been so keen to try again so quickly. Plus I'm not sure whether we wouldn't lose our entitlement to our NHS cycle if we have a private cycle (even if it fails), so we might as well try to maximise our chances. At London prices, there's not likely to be more that one round...

I've just had my "back to work" meeting with my boss...I'm not sure I'll take so much time off this time. I suppose the third (and a half!) time round seems like less of a big deal...maybe I'll change my mind later.


----------



## Bananahead

Hi Ladies,

Rumplestiltskin - so pleased you're trying again. Serious finger crossing going on for you.

Kate - still feeling lucky for you. Let those 'extras' be the magic you need. 

Nutellina - any news Keep thinking of you.

Tiffin - hope you're ok?

FLC & Teammonkey - hope motherhood is treating you both well.

I'm 14 weeks today and am loving my little pot belly! Off on a week long residential trip tomorrow so busy packing and getting sorted! Take care all xx


----------



## Nutellina14

Hello

Rumplestiltskin, thank you for your encouraging words. And good luck with the start of the cycle!!! Yes serious finger crossing for you!!
Bananahead, no news! Yesterday was 40 weeks exactly since the date of fertilisation. I'm expecting the contractions to start anytime, but in reality I could be waiting up to 2 weeks.. hopefully not though!! Congrats on being 14 weeks. Not long to go until you find out the sex, if you want to that is.

Will be in touch...good luck everyone in the meantime! xoxox


----------



## Mrs_F

Hi girls... Sorry to have not been in touch for so long! So pleased to hear of the safe arrival of teddy and felicity. I've got one more baby announcement to add to the list!

My little baby F was born bang on 38 weeks and she's an absolute darling. She's a tiny little 6.5oz, and made a very sudden arrival into the world with just 1hr40mins labour. My lovely husband nearly missed the whole event as I was so chilled out about it "yeah, my waters have gone, I'll speak to you in the morning" and 10 mins later "you need to get here NOWWW".

I was in hospital already with raised blood pressure and after my insistence to avoid being induced (I have had a previous cesarean) I had two sweeps in my 37th week. On the day before she was born I was give a final sweep and things had started ticking along, but nothing notable... How wrong would I be?!

After settling down to bed on the ward about 11pm, with one contraction at 11:30 my waters broke and the contractions came in thick and fast. I was stuck on a monitor which I was Frustrated about becasue I couldnt move around, but somehow managed to sit through 20 mins of contractions without even waking my room mates!!  When DH finally got there, they wanted to examin me and asked me to walk to a side room, I said I didn't think I could walk, and when they stuck me in a wheel chair they said are you pushing, and I said, yes, sorry! I was immediately found to be 10cm, and was wheeled straight to the labour ward. 

My little girl safely arrived less than 2 hrs later, and I pushed her out with no intervention. I didn't have any pain relief for the whole labour, and was eventually given the gas an air when the midwife did my stitches. I was home less than 12 hrs later, in time for lunch, and to introduce the proud new big brother to his little sister. 

For anyone frightened about birth, it doesn't have to be a scary painful thing... I definitely found it a case of mind over matter (and I'm not a mad hippy type!) and the midwife kept reminding me to not be frightened and don't try and stop it... It really was OK. I feel like super woman! 

Loving life with a little pink in my world xxx

Catch up with you during the next feed! Ha xxxx


----------



## Nutellina14

Mrs_F, congratulations!!!!! What a story!!! So when was she born exactly - was it Wednesday? So fantastic that you got to go home only 12 hours later. Gosh, I'm really hoping my experience will be similar, re the labour. And I'm so calmed by your "it doesn't have to be a scary painful thing" take on it all, I really hope it'll be like that for me too. And yes, mind over matter. Can't wait to get the show on the road too, I'm due on 1st, but as you have proved, any day is good!!

Hurray for little baby F and congrats again to you and your husband! Yes you are superwoman!!! 

xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Congratulations, Mrs_F! It's so lovely to hear all the happy endings (beginnings?) for everyone.     

With a little bit of prodding, I've managed to get my dates for this cycle, so I'm starting DR on July 12th, and I'll be having the scratch under GA on the 16th. Here we go again! 

In other news, I've managed to lost 5lbs this week, so feeling a bit better about things on that front, too 

Nutellina, how are you doing? Any news?

How are you doing on the oestrogen, Kate? Are you on intralipids, yet?


----------



## KateMart

Huge congrats Mrs F! What lovely news  

Nutellina, how are you? Are things moving along nicely? 

Rumplestiltskin, glad things are moving for you again. How are you feeling about it? Will you be changing the protocol, drugs wise? Great news on the weight loss, that's loads! Always helps the confidence to lose a few pounds - and I find this heat does make me less hungry (apart from the need for ice lollies  ).

I'm on 3 x oestrogen a day from today, got my lining scan next Wednesday to check it's thickened up for transfer (a bit nervous about this as my diet is no where near as strict - still having a caffeinated coffee every day, from Starbucks too.  but also  . And had a wine on sat). First intralipid is booked for the next day (Thurs) and my mum is coming with me to London for that. I will have another one if I get a BFP  

Bananahead hope everything is still progressing nicely for you!

We are so busy at the moment: work is manic, then there's the IVf - and we are moving 8 August in with my mum to save our deposit! Currently trying to find cheap storage but it's so pricey  

Hope everyone else is ok! xx


----------



## KateMart

Just a Little update: I had my lining scan and it's 10.7mm, so transfer on 15 July. Lining is a bit thinner than the last two times (it was more than 14mm I think) but I hope that's a good thing. Got intralipids tomorrow for the first time and they say it takes four hours  . Have had to sort out an emergency dog sitter!

Hope you are all ok? xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Wow, transfer next week! Very exciting. Keeping everything crossed for you  

Let's hope the intralipids go well and really help. 

My drugs are arriving tomorrow, for DR on Sunday. Off we go again...

Had a call from the clinic today as the anaesthetist is concerned about my blood pressure - apparently it was a little high before egg collection, although it was fine afterwards. I just think that reflects how stressed I get at the clinic - after EC I'm too stoned to be stressed! I think sometimes they forget how horrible this is for patients - 2 failed cycles, 2 different treatment clinics (4 if you count the private consultations), consultants from 3 different specialties in 2 different health authorities over 3 years, 2 different GPs, arguments with MPs and NHS admin, one failed individual funding request....it's no wonder my blood pressure goes up when I'm there! 

They wanted me to see my GP 3 times between now and the next EC to get readings, but I pointed out that this is a significant inconvenience, since I work 8-6 every day in a place that's 40 miles in the opposite direction to my GP, so they've said I can take readings at home and send them in. Let's hope that satisfies them...


----------



## Bananahead

Kate and Rumplestiltskin, so pleased that things are getting underway what with ET and DR coming up. Good luck ladies. x


----------



## Tiffin

Hi ladies,

Sorry I've been AWOL, have been away. Good to hear everything coming along nicely for you KateMart and Rumplestiltskin. Hope the intralipids went well today....have to admit though that I don't really know what they are! 

I've got the dates for my hysteroscopy and laparoscopy - pre-op on 20th July, op on 3rd Aug and post-op appointment on 25th Aug. Keeping everything crossed no further treatment is needed, so we can hopefully get straight on with our first cycle!  

Hope everyone else is well. x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Great news on the days for the hysteroscopy, Tiffin! Not long to wait now at all 

Started the first drugs of the cycle today, start buserelin on Sunday. Going in for the scratch under GA on Thursday, so it's all go. Haven't quite managed to tell my boss, yet... 

Kate, how are you feeling after the intralipids?

Thanks for the luck, Bananahead, hope you're doing ok?


----------



## KateMart

Rumplestiltskin, sorry to hear about the high blood pressure. Like you say though it's hardly a surprise when stress is such a big factor! Sounds like even more stress trying to get to your GP! Were they ok in the end with you taking the readings at home? Which drugs did you take today? It's great that you are getting started again, are you on the third try too? If so, I'm sending lots of baby dust that it's a case or third time lucky for us      

Tiffin, sounds like your first cycle is imminent  

Thanks also for the luck Bananahead  . How are you getting on? You must be glad the summer holidays are coming up!

Intralipids went fine thanks for asking. Five hours in total but I had my own bed and room. The intralipds themselves took 4 hours - they started slowly and increased the dose gradually o see how I reacted. It was bizarre to be honest, the liquid looked like mayonnaise and it dripped into a tube which fed into my arm, into my vein  . They told me to eat all the way through though so was served lovely food and loads of tea and biscuits! I have quite a bad headache today but think that's the heat. And hopefully I'll need another intralipid as I will need to phone them and ask for one if it's a BFP  

xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

I think it pretty much is mayonnaise, isn't it? Oil and egg yolk...best not to think about it too much, it's such a weird thing! Really hope it does the trick for you. Nice that you got to chill out and be brought food! Here's hoping you get to do it again in a few weeks!  

Thank you for all the baby dust, yes, this is our third cycle. Well, the stats should be on our side by now, so I really hope it works out for both of us (and you, Tiffin, on your first go!). It would be beyond lovely to have a full house of mummies on this thread  

I've not heard again from the clinic, so I'm assuming that home monitoring is going to be fine. 

I've had to make another appointment for more prednisolone and clexane for this cycle - the consultant won't just prescribe them to me again without "personalising" it, so here goes another £10/min appointment...hey ho. At least they had the decency not to charge me for the appointment when they failed to to my scratch. 

I'm taking norethisterone - they give that to bring on a bleed, I think? I'll be taking it for a week, anyway. Out to celebrate tonight at our favourite Chinese, as my husband just passed an exam. Last time we went I was in the middle of stims, and I couldn't eat more than the starters, so hoping I'll do better this time! 

Baby dust all round!


----------



## KateMart

Yes I think it is mayonnaise! Egg yolk and soya bean oil so really nutritious - they give it to coma patients who can't eat apparently, the immune balancing is a side effect.

Yay to third time Lucky! (and first for Tiffin)    

Glad the home monitoring is fine - and that you don't have to wait ages for AF! Annoying that they won't give you the drugs without prescription - is the dose staying the same or will you ask for higher?

Well done to your husband on his exam, enjoy the chinese! It's our anniversary (was on Tues this week) so we have a meal booked for Sunday. We finish the antibiotics tomorrow so wanted to celebrate with a couple of glasses of wine (hopefully the last for nine months) hence the postponed anniversary dinner


----------



## Tiffin

Thanks for thinking of me with your luck wishes ladies. Have a REALLY good feeling for both of you this time!!   x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Thanks, Tiffin. It's a rubbish road, but at least we're all on it together 

Really missing caffeine today, so tired. Also feeling pretty guilty about the last cycle, since I was reading an article in the Guardian saying how people who drink any alcohol at all during their IVF are, like, 40% less likely to get pregnant - and I got drunk twice just before the last cycle - there was a wedding the week before DR started, and then I had a reunion with my college friends the first weekend of DR...and I've already started this one badly, with a family birthday weekend before last... 

I'm trying to be sensible about it - I was teetotal for 3 months before my first cycle, and it didn't help, but still, it's niggling. 

Going in for my scratch under general tomorrow, so things are moving along. 

KateMart, isn't it your ET today? Good luck!!! Hoping it goes smoothly, and sending lots of baby dust your way


----------



## KateMart

Runolestiltskin don't worry about alcohol or caffeine. I didn't drink or have coffee my last two cycles and still had chemicals! This cycle I got drunk on Sunday and have had one caffienated coffee a day. These studies are all small scale and in reality it's more important to be relaxed and happy, especially since stress raises NK levels.

Thanks for remembering my ET. Had two put back one 98% and the other 90% x


----------



## FLC2013

Good luck, KateMart! When is OTD? Will be thinking of you? xxx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Thanks, KateMart. 

Sounds like it went really well. What do the percentages mean? 

Hope you're taking care of yourself. Are you taking any time off?


----------



## KateMart

Thanks FLC! Otd is 27th but I know I'll test early! Hope you and bubba are ok?

Rumplestiltskin sorry for the bad spelling of your name! iPhone again. The percentages are how complete they are after thawing as the freezing process can damage them a bit. I have today off so just had acupuncture and pizza express and now going to watch a film or TV series. Tomorrow am back to work and interviewing people all day for two days, we can't afford to miss out on the money as we felt it after the last two cycles. 

Sometimes I think being busy is better though! Hope you are looking after yourself and please do not blame yourself for what happened. The hard thing is that most of it is out of our control so don't feel guilty about it. I hate the way the news reports these small studies which are probably all funded in order to benefit some drugs company or medical institution! There was a study about coffee a while back and the headlines were 'coffee cuts IVF success rates' when the truth was that it had an effect on the success of women who drank over six cups a day! And it was a tiny study. 

Sorry my rant is now over. Sorry for any typos in advance


----------



## Tiffin

Congrats on being PUPO KateMart, those percentages are pretty darn good!!   Hope the interviews go well tomorrow. 

Good luck for your scratch tomorrow Rumplestiltskin. I completely agree with KateMart on not blaming yourself and being relaxed and happy is much more important. I know I haven't been through a cycle yet and would probably be doing the same in your situation but there are so many instances of successful and not so successful cycles that unless there is pure medical proof on something effecting things, I'd say don't worry about it and think positively!!   x


----------



## Bananahead

Kate - those stats sound great. Good luck, please let this be the magic one ... Or two for you!!

Rumplestiltskin- hope the scratch goes well. As for the alcohol, please don't worry; my clinic said it wouldn't hurt as long as in moderation. I had a glass of wine every Saturday throughout my DR (nothing during stims though) and all is well so far at 16 weeks plus 4 😉. They said it helps you to relax so I take that to be medicinal!

Hi to everyone else. Hope all is well.


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Yeah, it's more the incidences of immoderate drinking I'm worried about...I'd kind of thought they were ok, since they were before the start/at the very start of DR...but whatever, I can't change it now. Trying to just let it go. As everyone's said, worrying isn't going to help. 

The scratch went fine - the doctor said there was lots and lots of endometrium there, so she was glad that I was under GA so she could have a good go at it. She said she removed lots of it, and I'm waiting for AF at the mo, so I'm wondering if I'll actually have that much of a bleed...wait and see. (Oh, the excitement of IVF...).

Glad things are still going smoothly for you, Bananahead, hope they continue that way. 

Hope you're managing to stay chilled in the 2WW, Katemart. Keeping everything crossed for you. 

I start stims next week (probably the 29th), and I can't wait. It all seems to go much faster once stims start (until the 2WW, of course...)


----------



## KateMart

Rumplestiltskin, my drinking three days before transfer wasn't moderate by any stretch. Two large glasses of wine and a vodka. Had such a headache I later had to take painkillers and go to bed. And I also drank once during the cycle even though I was on antibiotics at the time.

Glad the scratch went ok, it's good she managed to 'have a good go at it'  , you must have been glad you had the GA! My AF was a bit lighter after the scratch - had one really heavy day and it was over in about three days. Yay for stims next week, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you  

Bananahead it's going so quickly, how are you getting on?

Tiffin how are you?

Hope everyone else is good?

I'm 5dpd5t and not noticed much, just tummy pains and tiredness. I just have no idea if it's worked, and even if it has 'worked' whether it will end up as a MC  . Detaching myself from it and trying to be as normal as possible at the moment. I bought some FRERs today but going to hold out a few days xx


----------



## Tiffin

Hey ladies,

I'm sure that as it was at the very start Rumplestiltskin, your immoderate drinking will be fine. Definitely agree with forgetting about it now and focussing on what's going on. I'm going to have to try really hard myself, with the old drinking.....I'm a bit of a binge drinker (not good I know!), so it's not all that often but very rarely moderate drinking!! Glad the scratch went well and from the sounds of it was a blessing you had a GA. Good luck with the stims next week and hope you're feeling ok. 

When's your OTD KateMart? As hard as it is, I also think that getting on as normal as possible, is the best way to go. You hear of so many people having a range of symptoms and others none but all end up with a positive result!!

Things are all good with me thanks. Had my pre-op appointment today which was very standard and went well, so all ready for two weeks time!  

Hello to everyone else and hope you're all doing well. x


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

Tiffin glad the appointment went well, what date is the op?

Rumplestilstkin how are you doing? Not long til you starts stims!

Bananahead hope everything is still well with you! When's your next scan?

Hi to everyone else. 

BFN for me today at 8dp5dt. Please don't tell me it may change to a BFP, as I know at this stage it's very unlikely. I'm disappointed but it's not as bad as a faint line that turns out to be a CP. Money wise it's a bit scary as that was our last NHS try (plus we spent Over £2k) and we now can't go again for at least a year as we are buying a house and even then will need to save. Might go to Greece or use our last frostie at the lister. 

Xx


----------



## Bananahead

Oh Kate, I'm so sad for you. Really hoped that this was it for you. Look after yourself. Sending you much love. xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Oh, god, Kate, I'm so sorry. This is absolute hell. I'd been thinking of you, hoping for a BFP that stuck. After all those extra interventions.  

Heartbreaking. A   doesn't seem enough at all, but I'm sending it anyway. 

It's all so horrible and unfair and unpredictable. Be kind to yourself. You did your best. You've done your best at every step - you're the most dedicated person I've seen in terms of diet and lifestyle and interventions. I can't believe it's ended like this for you again. It's all just s%@£. Sending you love and understanding. 

I'm doing ok - a little bit nauseous and tired, but otherwise fine. AF's here, so all should be good for stims next Wednesday. I'm starting to get excited about it, which I know is dangerous, but I can't help it. 

Sending you a giant cyber hug, today


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Bananahead and Rumplestiltskin, your support means a lot. You guys have been with me the whole journey so is lovely having you ladies here. 

Rumplestiltskin sorry you've been feeling ill. But great that stuns are starting! Why would t you be excited it's an important time. I'm rooting for you and really hope this is your time. 

We did invest a bit this time in terms of investigations but I still don't feel like we found the really problem. It's so overwhelming. I wasn't so dedicated with diet this time and also had a big Starbucks every morning! We also DTD after ET a few hours after as I thought why not. I'm hoping this didn't ruin things!

Next step is probably an NHS hysteroscopy then a uterine NK biopsy. I'm not sure I trust the bloods as blood NKs aren't the same x


----------



## KateMart

So many typos, I'm on my phone, sorry x


----------



## FLC2013

Kate, I'm so sorry - it's so, so, unfair! I wish there was something I could say or do to help, but all I can do is send hugs, and let you know I'm thinking about you.   xxx


----------



## Tiffin

So sorry to hear your news KateMart. As everyone had said I'd thought and hoped it was your time this time. Take it easy and look after yourself.    It's great that you already know your next steps, whenever they may take place. 

My op is a week on Monday (3rd). 

Hope the nausea and tiredness eases off Rumplestiltskin and yippee for stims on Wednesday!!  

xx


----------



## KateMart

Thanks again for your kind words ladies. It's a BFN today on OTD. Not sure what's next. Apparently we might have to go and get our last frostie ourselves if we take it elsewhere!

I do however have a feedback form to send my clinic today  

Rumplestiltskin, how are you feeling? ready for stims?

Tiffin how are you feeling about your op next week? It's come around quickly!

Bananahead and FLC thanks for your syupport, hope both your little ones are doing well. When is your next scan Bananahead? xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

I was thinking of you this morning, KateMart, I knew it was your OTD today. I'm so sorry that it was still BFN. Maybe take some time out to see what you want to do next - use your frostie or try a fresh cycle again, whatever you think is right for you. Just take care of yourself for the moment.  

I'm fine, went for my blood test this morning to confirm that I'll be ok to start stims on Wednesday. They'll ring me if there's a problem. AF's been a bit trying this time - despite being really heavy for the first few days, it's still rumbling on (day 7 now), so I hope it'll be over before I start stims, so I can build up a nice fresh lining. 

Wednesday's going to be an odd day - starting stims (yay!), spending the day in a spa (yay!), spending the day with two friends who are 7 and 8 months pregnant (  )

It might be a long day.


----------



## KateMart

Thanks Rumplestiltskin. Glad you can start stims on Wednesday, and the spa sounds delightful. Not so much on the pregnant friends, can feel your pain there. Just remember that you will be PUPO soon and all that relaxation can only be helping things   . Apparently it's not good to have a massage though so stay away from that, it can stop the drugs being absorbed properly as massage encourages detoxification (if you believe in that  

I am organising my best friend's hen at a spa at the moment, and am plagued by pregnant people. One is easy going and she is a FF couple so had a hard road getting there. The other I haven't met but she has been sending me emails asking if I have organised 'how the spa will be accommodating me and bump' - and is refusing to stay the night even though her due date is 2 months after. It's driving me mad - especially given the fact I am very bitter at the moment xx


----------



## Bananahead

Good to hear from you Kate. I've been thinking about you but didn't want to intrude. Whatever you decide to do, don't give up hope. You found out so many new things this cycle which a new clinic might be able to respond differently. I really don't feel it's the end of the road for you my lovely. Hope you're doing ok. Try not to hit the annoying lady at the hen do!! It'll be hard not to I feel!!

Rumplestiltskin, great news about stims starting on Wed. Serious good luck to you.

All fine this end. Thanks for asking Kate - 20 week scan on 12th Aug. Feeling movements so all seems well so far.

Take care all. xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Thanks for the luck, Bananahead, I'm going to need it! One of the consultants from my clinic was on TV this week, bragging about how their success rates for women under 35 are 1 in 2, and I'm thinking, er, what about me?? I know it's an average and everything, but it's still annoying. When I was in for the scratch, everyone who picked up my notes was like, "Wow, these notes are HUGE!" and I'm thinking, yes, that's because I'm still not pregnant...hey ho. Nothing to do but keep going. 

20 weeks! That time has gone so quickly. It'll be Christmas before you know it! 

KateMart, that woman sounds like a nightmare! It's not like she's the first pregnant woman to ever go to a spa. I'd be tempted to just send her the link to the pregnancy treatments they do, and the advice to not use the steam room/sauna/hot tubs. I'm hoping tomorrow will be ok, it's just all really awkward...the last time I saw them was a few months back, and there were other friends around, and everyone put lots of effort into not discussing the pregnancies, but I really don't see how that can be avoided when we're together all day, just the three of us, in swimsuits...I'm mostly trying to focus on how nice it'll be to have a lie in and not come to work!


----------



## Bananahead

Good luck for tomorrow Rumplestiltskin. I hope your friends are considerate. Will be thinking of you. x


----------



## MJS24

Hello girls,

Is it ok if I join this thread?  We will be doing our second ICSI in September in Greece.  Start DR on 23rd Aug, this will be first time I've done DR, I was short protocol last time.  Xx


----------



## KateMart

Hello and welcome MJS24. Best of luck for your cycle. What made you choose Greece? We are thinking of going there for our next cycle too, so I'd love to hear about your experiences. We did the hidden infection screening with Serum last cycle and found them to be very good!

Bananahead you are not intruding at all! Appreciate your support. 20 weeks, wow that has flown by. So exciting  

Rumplestiltskin, hope the spa went ok, and that you were able to relax today despite all the pregnant talk/tummies. The pregnant hen I have to deal with is very high maintenance. She thinks she can't stay the night because she'll be 7 months pregnant. She told me this about 5 months ago. Oh to be that confident! Massive good luck for stims tonight, this next bit will fly now!

Tiffin and every one else, hope you are ok!

AFM I am feeling really empty and flat to be honest. I'm finding out about moving our frostie but the new clinic needs to use exactly the same methods of freezing and the same device to do it, or they can't use it. I'm also worrying about the cost to courier the frostie over. The worst case scenario would be that our frostie can't move clinics and we'd have to decide whether to go back to the place we don't like, and have to pay, or leave it there and go to Greece for full IVF. None of this is immediate, plenty of time to find out/decide.


----------



## MJS24

Hi Kate, 

Thanks for your message.  I'll PM you over the next few days all about Greece.  I don't want to take over this thread with it as I have lots to say!!  Xx


----------



## KateMart

Ooh I'm intrigued! xx


----------



## Tiffin

Hey ladies,

Sorry I've been a bit quiet, work has been manic and all the systems went down yesterday for 4 hours, so lots of problems to sort out!

Sorry to hear your feeling flat Kate. When do you have to make a decision about your frostie? Think you said before you wouldn't be able to cycle for a while, so is it something you can put to the back of your mind for now?

Hope your first day of stimms was ok Rumplestiltskin and you had a nice relaxing time at the spa. 

Welcome MJS24, hoping this cycle is a successful one for you. 

Thanks for asking about me Kate, I'm feeling absolutely fine about the op on Monday and yeah, it's come around really quickly....yay!! I'm on holiday next week and off to Cornwall on Tuesday, so the nurse has told me we have to stop every hour, for me to walk around and get the blood flowing. Need to look up laparoscopy on here, as not too sure how long I'll need to wear loose clothing for, so need to make sure I pack the right things!

Hope everyone else is doing ok. x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Hey everyone, and welcome MJS24. Good luck with this cycle. 

Tiffin, I bet you can't wait to have the op over with. I'm afraid I've never had a laparoscopy, so can't give any advice on the loose clothing front - it's a good excuse to pick up a few maxi dresses in the sales, though 

KateMart, I think sometimes not being in treatment can feel worse - you don't really have anything to focus on. Hope you start to feel better soon, although all the hassle over your frostie is not really helping you, I'm sure. I do wonder why clinics need to make things so hard, when they know everyone they're seeing is distressed. Any chance of you getting away for a little holiday soon? Some R&R and wine is bound to help  

Thanks for thinking of me, Bananahead. Can't believe you're nearly at 20wks! You must be so excited. 

Spa was ok, my friends were pretty good. It was sort of worse the way everyone else was - a random woman came up to us to coo over their tummies, and my friend and I were sat next to each other having manicures and her therapist was asking about her pregnancy, and saying how lovely it was that her friend was pregnant too, and my poor friend was obviously very aware of me next to her, and my therapist also knew about my IVF (there was a pretty exhaustive pre-treatment questionnaire), so it was all just a bit awkward. I spent a lot of time maintaining eye contact so that I wasn't looking at their bumps too much. The friend who's 8 months gone was even very good about not moaning too much about her morning sickness, which, in fairness, has been awful - she's been sick every single day of the pregnancy. 

I'm feeling pretty rubbish today, as I've managed to develop cystitis, so was up half the night with that. I'm trying to get hold of my clinic to double check that it's not going to affect anything, but hopefully it will clear up by the time we get to EC/ET. I just could have done without it. 

Hope everyone else with bumps/new babies are doing well.


----------



## Tiffin

Afternoon ladies,

Hope you're feeling better Rumplestiltskin and you've got the cystitis under control. What did the clinic say about having it while cycling? Glad the spa was an enjoyable time. It's awkward with strangers commenting about pregnancy things but at least you know there's no intention in it. 

My op went really well today, was there for 8 hours in total and now back home. No pain yet and not tired but taking it easy anyway! Best outcome, as it was a polyp and not a fibroid, so they were able to remove it. All fine with all of my other lady-bits, so post op appointment is to talk about when to start treatment!!  

Hope everybody else is doing well. x


----------



## KateMart

Well done Tiffin! Sounds like it went really well. When is your post op appointment. 

Rumplestitskin, I was just thinking about you, wondering how stims were going? Have you got a scan coming up? Hope the cystitis is better, horrible infection really makes you feel rough  

The spa sounds like hard work, but you got through it! Good of your friend to be sensitive to you but understand the feeling of awkwardness in general. I have to say I am not looking forward to seeing either of the pregnant people at my best friend's hen. Even the one I know and love, as none of them know about my IVF it will be tough and hard not to just burst into tears. I think I might tell the friends who are there, just not the demanding one as I've never met her in person!

Hope everyone else is ok. We have a holiday booked to New York In September so looking forward to that. We are moving in with my mum this Saturday ekk! Although I think I mentioned before we have an ASBO girl who is aggressive and plays loud music living above us, and getting away from the situation will really help my stress levels. I am so run down. AF after the failed FET arrived last Friday and I had a three day migraine, felt so rough. Then I had a huge blood blister on the roof of my mouth, bizarre! DH was a state thinking it was mouth cancer, but Dr Google helped me convince him it was just a nasty mouth ulcer. Anyway it burst overnight but I've been feeling rough, fluey etc, wondering if it's the 25 day antibiotics course, or maybe the immune suppressants. Who knows. Anyway, sorry for the essay. On the next FET side, I honestly don't know when we can afford to do it. We need to save about £25k in a year so nothing can happen for a while x


----------



## Tiffin

Thanks KateMart, post-op appointment is on the 25th. 

Oh wow, very jealous with your NY trip! We're still planning on going there for our 40th treat but decided to hold off booking while the appointments were coming through. OMG, sounds like moving in with your Mum is just what you need, with getting away from ASBO girl!!! Sorry to hear you've been so run down, your blood blister sounded horrendous!! Good luck with your saving, that's a big chunk to save in a year but so worth it to get your own home   x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Tiffin, really glad the op went well, fingers crossed for you to start treatment soon! 

KateMart, sounds like you've been having a really rough time! Between the stress of the cycle, the epic antibiotics and immune suppressants you've prob got very little natural immunity left, hence the awful mouth ulcer. Get lots of sleep and eat some probiotics to try and help your body recover (I'm sure you know all this already). New York sounds fab, have you been before? I went a couple of years ago and had the most amazing time. My main tip is to plan evenings out-it stops you exhausting yourself sightseeing if you have to get home to get ready for your dinner reservations 

AFM, I struggled on with the cystitis until yesterday (annoyingly I had to work over the weekend) but it kept me up all Sunday night, so I finally managed to get hold of my clinic, who told me to go to my GP. They said normally they'd recommend just waiting it out, but because I'm near the end of the cycle, all the internal scans etc could make the infection worse, so I should get some antibiotics. Ended up ringing the clinic from my gp's office to find out what was safe to prescribe, but in the end settled on ones they use in early pregnancy. 

First scan is tomorrow. It's weird, I can usually feel everything getting bigger and twingey by now, but nothing this time. Maybe I'm just getting used to it...


----------



## KateMart

Tiffin, that's not long at all, so transfer could be in sept/Oct? How exciting  . Yes NY is just what we need. I booked it in March after our last failed cycle, thinking we'd wait and do a full IVF when we got back. But plans change and I wouldn't have wanted to do long haul while in early pregnancy anyway.

Rumplestiltskin, sounds like you are having a time of it too. I'm sure you know as well, but have you been drinking loads of cranberry juice? It really helps me when I get it. Which antibiotics are you on? hope they re starting to make you feel human again! Good luck for the scan tomorrow, you probably are getting used to it  . Hopefully this will be the last stims you need though! Let us know how you get on     

AFM it gets worse, spoke to my mum earlier and she told me my cousin who got married in December last year's wife is pregnant, due November, so she literally got married and pregnant. I don't like her very much, she is snobby and as a result quite rude to people (intentionally as she lives in another universe but it gets on my nerves). So it just makes me feel so bitter. I think of people who get pregnant easily now as smug and it makes me avoid them for it. Is that bad? I don't always want to feel like this but with no hope of getting pregnant naturally it's really getting me down xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

KateMart, I know exactly how you feel regarding people who can get pregnant naturally. When it's people you know and love, it's tough, but you can get past it for them, but people that you already don't like...my DH's best friend from uni always annoyed me, but since she got pregnant the first time (just around when we found out that we could never have children naturally) I couldn't bear to see her at all. I've only seen her once, under duress (a mutual friend's wedding, so no way out), and that really upset me (Opening conversation went "How are you?" "Tired - we've come here straight from an international overnight flight" "Hah! You can say you're tired when you've got a toddler!" I really wanted to say "Well, lucky for us, we're totally infertile!" argh, makes me angry just thinking about it!). Basically, your feelings are totally normal  

Scan went well today - 10/11 follicles around 10-12mm on the right, and 8 on the left, with one about 16mm and the rest around 14mm. I've got another scan on Friday, but it looks pretty likely that I'll trigger over the weekend and have EC on Monday. 

Total first world problem, but does anyone know if swimming pools are a no-no at this stage? We're going down to my in laws over the weekend, as they're selling their house with a swimming pool, so it's kind of the last chance to use the pool. But I'm worried that the spa day last week with pool and hot tub contributed to my UTI, so I'm a bit reluctant to go into a pool again in case it aggravates that...


----------



## Bananahead

Hi All,

Rumplestiltskin, I've just looked back through all my paperwork to look up about swimming. I was told no swimming after ET but can't find any other mention. Might be worth checking with your clinic at your Friday scan. I think I'd err on the side of caution - you're so close now I think I wouldn't chance it if you think it caused the problem before. Do what you feel comfortable with.

Kate,   For you. xx

Tiffin, glad your op went well and that you're full steam ahead now.


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Thanks for looking that up for me, Bananahead! 

I had a look online, and like you say, can only find advice for post ET. I looked regarding UTIs and swimming, and the consensus seems to be it's not the swimming that causes the infection, it's sitting about in a damp swimsuit (as I did ALL DAY at the spa  ) so as long as I shower straight after coming out of the pool, that should be ok. I'll see how I feel on the day. 

My clinic have suggested assisted hatching for this cycle, and they've upped my dose of clexane, so I'm really hoping something sticks this time!


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Hello, just a little update - this cycle seems to be going like the last one - lots of follicles (~25) so they're worried about OHSS, so they've taken bloods and are going to ring me later today to confirm whether to stay on the menopur or coast until the trigger shot. Likely to be triggering tomorrow for EC on Monday, so just need to know the times, now. 

Hope everyone's well


----------



## KateMart

Oh Wow, let us know what they say! Can't believe you couldn't feel all those follies!

   

xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

I know! I can def feel them now...

Got the go ahead last night to trigger today, for EC on Monday, so I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## KateMart

Yay so exciting!xx


----------



## Bananahead

Ooh, good luck Rumplestiltskin. Enjoy your injection free day today! What time's EC on Mon? Will be thinking of you. xx


----------



## Tiffin

What a fantastic number of follies Rumplestiltskin! Hope you're enjoying your drug free day and good luck for tomorrow.  

Hello to everyone else, hope you've all had a lovely weekend. x


----------



## KateMart

Good luck tomorrow Rumplestiltskin. Hoping for a great eggy update tomorrow!


----------



## fitz73

A small update from this end, we had EPU on Saturday and got 6, they also found swimmers in the fresh sample. Sadly though the 6 eggs were immature, one did mature in the dish but did not fertilise after ICSI.

It really side swipped us as my partner has no issues, so we feel it's down to the stim regime or trigger timing. It's natural to question everything though, so I figured that asking you guys for any past experience that was similar would be worthwhile.

Although it's disappointing for us it's better than having had heavy SSR and then this happening. I just feel so much for my partner, feeling very protective over her today!


----------



## KateMart

Fits, so sorry to hear that. It's horrible to get this far and have that kind of disappointment. Hopefully though, your clinic can learn from this cycle and the next once will be successful because of it. Some of them do say the first is like a 'test run' to see how the woman responds. It sounds like maybe she needed a higher dose of stims, but I'm sure they will explain in your review appointment. 

Sounds like you are being really supportive and that's the most important thing x


----------



## wibble-wobble

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=329763.0

You may find this thread useful fitz, the ladies have lots of experience on zero fertilisation and where to go regarding tests


----------



## fitz73

Thank you WW, that's great.


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Hi fitz, so sorry that things went so badly at this late stage. It's extra hard, I think, when it's an issue you're not expecting. I took it very hard when I didn't respond on the first cycle. I think you feel when you've got a clear diagnosis that you shouldn't have any more problems. I'm sure your partner is appreciating all your care right now, and it is fab news that there were swimmers without having to resort to surgery. 

Thanks for all your thoughts ladies, we got 11 eggs, and are waiting to hear from the embryologist on how many are mature and how many they manage to inject, so keep your fingers crossed for me!


----------



## KateMart

Great news Rumplestiltskin, sending lots of baby dust!    

Let us know when you hear back!


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

7 mature eggs, 4 at germinal vesicle stage, so apparently they won't mature today.

But they got the 7 good eggs injected with motile sperm within 30min, which is apparently good. I'm feeling quite hopeful; it's fewer eggs than the first cycle (9 mature that time) but more than the 5 we had last time  keeping everything crossed


----------



## KateMart

Hooray Rumplestiltskin, that sounds really good! Hope those seven embryos are developing nicely as we speak. It's about quality not quantity definitely. I'm guessing they are looking at 5dt? xx


----------



## Bananahead

Wow Rumplestiltskin, excellent news. So happy for you. Looking forward to tomorrow's update. 

Fitz, I hope the thread WW mentioned is of help. Sorry to hear your unexpected and sad outcome. Good luck for future cycles.

Kate, mwah to you. Hope you're fine and dandy?


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Hi everyone, thanks for rooting for me 

We're down to 3 embryos, which is pretty disappointing. That's the lowest fertilisation rate we've had, so I'm feeling quite negative about our chances. Apparently 4 of the 7 fertilised, but one was abnormal. They said the 3 remaining are good quality - one is 2 cells, one 3 and one 5. They didn't want to do the transfer today, but I think a transfer tomorrow is pretty likely. 

Just more waiting


----------



## KateMart

Oh Rumplestiltskin, this is so tough  . Try and stay positive. The three are good quality - and it only takes one! You could even end up with two put back and a frostie, which would still be brilliant. What did they say re: date for transfer? Sending some more baby dust, really want this to work for you, you deserve it    

Hey Bananahead hope you are ok xx


----------



## Bananahead

Rumplestiltskin, try not to be too disheartened. We only had 2 fertilise, both put back and now look! As Kate says, it does only take one. xx

Kate, I'm good thanks. We had our 20 week anomaly scan today - was so nervous, but happy to say that all looks good and healthy. Phew!

GBBO tonight   who are you supporting? I haven't yet decided.


----------



## KateMart

Still rooting for you Rumplestiltskin    

Bananahead, great news on the scan! Did you find out the sex? You must be really happy, can't believe it's 20 weeks, more than halfway?!

GBBO! It has such a special place in my heart since I did my first ever IVF injection the same day it kicked off last year. I shall be watching tonight with a large glass of muscadet - although I must say the antibs are still making me feel rough. I have a great probiotic so at a loss.

I digress, I think I like Tamal and Flora. Also the one who is basically Paul Hollywood, just for that fact  . Who do you like?


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Glad the 20 week scan went well, Bananahead, you must be so pleased 

So, still got 3 embryos cooking. They're going to wait until tomorrow now, and decide then whether to do a 4 day or 5 day transfer. Apparently they're two 8-cell and one 9 cell, 2 are AB grade, one is B.

I'm trying to decide when to go back to work. In the past I've taken at least a week after transfer off, but if I'd had the transfer today I'd have gone back in on Monday, but now I don't know. I'd have to go to the GP today or tomorrow to get signed off. I don't know. Part of me feels that all the time I took off before didn't help, so why should I now? But then, after the first cycle failed I was straight back in, and ended up breaking down in front of my boss. Last time I took a week off after OTD, and then went on holiday, and at least didn't have any tears in work. Sorry for rambling, just really don't know what to do for the best...


----------



## KateMart

Rumplestiltskin, that's great news on the embryos, and all good quality! I am cautiously excited for you!

I would take some time off if I were you. It's not that it will be the difference between success and failure (although my only BFN was after going back to work the day after ET), but it sounds that your work is quite involved and you can't do things like drink water in the lab if I remember? And it's quite a long drive isn't it? You might just be better off trying to relax, take a week or at least a few days after ET and then go back? xx


----------



## Tiffin

Hi ladies. Sorry I've been quiet, hit the 40 Mark yesterday so busy with celebrations!  

Rumplestiltskin, so pleased for you with your three fantastic embies, looking forward to hearing today's update! As for when to go back to work, I obviously haven't done a cycle yet but when we do I'll be taking at least a week off after transfer. Had a week off after my procedures and really noticed the difference in how I felt when I went back to work. Like Kate says, it's just good to be able to relax and do what you want when you want! 

Great news on your 20 week scan Bananahead, such exciting times for you!! 

Hi to you KateMart, hope you're doing ok. x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Thanks for all your positive thoughts, everyone.

Happy birthday Tiffin!  

They're holding out for blastocysts, so they want me to come in tomorrow for transfer. Feeling pretty anxious about it all. All three are apparently at morula stage this morning. Bit nervous as on our first cycle they waited until day 5, but the embryos never got past the morula stage. 

Also feeling pretty stir crazy at home, so I think I will try going into work on Monday, see how it goes. I can always come home if it's too much. Yes, Kate, I can't eat or drink in the lab, but I've got plenty of data analysis to catch up on, so can be safely desk-bound for a good while.


----------



## Bananahead

Woohoo, good luck for ET tmrw. I had ET on a Fri and went back to school on the Mon - it helped me to be 'normal' and not stress or over-think things. Good luck lovely. xx


----------



## KateMart

Ahh Runplestiltskin, such great news. Getting to the next stage of development is such a milestone! Understand your thought process re going back to work. In some ways it helps to keep the mind occupied, especially if you can sit and do something quietly. 

Tiffin happy birthday, hope all is well!

Hello bananahead xx


----------



## FLC2013

Sending you lots of hugs and good luck, Rumplestiltskin - I'll be rooting for you and your embies xx


----------



## KateMart

Good luck for today Rumplestiltskin! Xx


----------



## Tiffin

Fantastic news on the 5dt Rumplestiltskin. Hope everything goes smoothly today and you have a nice relaxing day after.   x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

2 blastocysts on board, so officially PUPO.

They're apparently quite early stage blastos, so they still did assisted hatching, plus embryo glue. So, ALL the multiple birth risk factors, but since I've never actually managed to get pregnant, I'm going to file that under about 6 worries further down the road  

Thanks for all your support, ladies, hope you're all well xxx


----------



## Bananahead

Excellent news, congrats on being PUPO. Now try to relax and think positive thoughts for the next 2 weeks. I'm sending all my positive, lucky vibes your way. Good luck. xx


----------



## FLC2013

Congratulations, Rumplestiltskin! I've got everything crossed for good news from you on OTD xx


----------



## Tiffin

Congrats on being PUPO Rumplestiltskin, chill out, give yourself some time and enjoy it! x


----------



## KateMart

Fantastic news Rumplestiltskin! Congrats on being PUPO. 

I felt the same about multiple births last time. The risk is there but I felt that I would rather end up with twins than nothing at all xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Thanks, everyone. 

I'm already going mad, imagining what the blastocysts should be doing now, and counting the days. It doesn't get any easier, does it?

I decided to come back into work, taking things quietly. Had a slight drama to start with, as the cyclogest only slid out as I was leaving for work :/ Tried poking it back in (sorry for the tmi!) but then was really worried that I won't have got the full dose of progesterone from it. I rang my clinic, and first off the nurse said it would probably be fine, and not to worry, but then she immediately rang back to tell me to put an extra one in, since more will do me no harm at all. So that was the first (icky) job of the day getting to work! 

Hoping it'll get quieter from here. 

Just want to know, now, really. So impatient!


----------



## KateMart

Don't blame you Rumplestiltskin, it is good to visualise though! Can't hurt anyway....

Oh no disaster on the cyclogest! Sorry if TMI but did you push it right up? I also found it helpful to lie down for 20 mins after I inserted mine - although that's not really possible when you are running out of the door to work! Anyway hope things are improving now you've got that first day out the way, hopefully work will be a welcome distraction!

Sending lots of baby dust! This must be the one (or two  !


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Thanks for the baby dust, Kate 

Yeah, it was right up, but I could feel that it wasn't quite in the right place, if that makes sense?  And they're not the easiest things to reposition!

Have been doing better since then, but getting so impatient. ET feels like it was forever ago. Only a week left, so over the worst of it, I guess. 

Hope everyone's doing ok.

Tiffin, any news on your cycle dates yet?


----------



## Tiffin

Stupid question time....does the cyclogest go through the front or back door??   Glad they're getting better for you Rumplestiltskin and not long now for you. Are you going to wait until OTD to test?

Things all good with me thanks, apart from having a cold....booo!! Our post-op appointment is on Tuesday and from what the consultant said after the op, this will hopefully be to talk treatment start dates!  

Can I ask another question please....I know the next step will be the group meeting and then to call on the first day of my next period but my AF is due only a week after our post-op appointment. If AF has arrived just before the group meeting, does anyone know if we'll have to wait until the following month to start, or will we be able to get going straight away?

Hope everyone else is ok and enjoying this lovely rain!!   x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

No questions are stupid questions  

Cyclogest can go front or back - it's up to you - how thrilling! It kind of depends on what you find messiest/most irritating, since you've got to do it twice a day. If this all works, they've advised me to keep taking them for the whole first trimester  

You're at BCRM, right, Tiffin? Me too. So, you don't start taking anything until day 17 of your cycle, but they won't let you start a cycle without going to the planning meeting. So, once you've been to the planning meeting, ring them straight away with your AF start date (proper flow, not spotting), and even if it's a few days past, they should be fine about letting you start this cycle, as there would still be time to order the drugs and have them arrive before day 17. You can flag it up to the nurses at the group meeting, if you like. They're pretty good - for this cycle there was a bit of a delay getting things going (I can't actually remember why, how bad is that) but everything still got ordered and arrived in time. If you're worried, just ring them up and keep asking questions - they're good at answering them. 

Good luck!


----------



## Tiffin

Thanks Rumplestiltskin, yes we're at BCRM too. Ah right, fingers crossed that we can go to a planning meeting pretty sharpish after Tuesday and then get going with September's AF then! Any ideas on how often the planning meetings are held please?

How are you feeling today? Keeping everything crossed for you....eeekk!!


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

I think they're once a month? 

I'm ok, fighting the urge to test early. Having some dizzy spells and nausea that I hope are good signs, but trying not to read too much into them. 

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## Tiffin

Oh right, will be a slim chance we'll get one in time then....hey ho. 

I'd be exactly the same I think...5 sleeps!!   x


----------



## KateMart

Hey ladies,

Rumplestiltskin, I've been thinking about you and wondering if you had tested yet! So you are 6dp5dt? The nausea and dizziness sounds very positive - I had this when I got both my BFPs but not with the BFN. Do you think you will hold out until OTD?

Tiffin, hope you can get started on this cycle! It is always good to jump in as quickly as possible but I guess you've been waiting a long time already!

I always did the cyclogest up the front door - I just couldn't face the back - although interestingly I did read it is better absorbed in the right place (!) when up the front. I can't find the study now, typically. 

How is everyone getting on? Dh is away at a stag this weekend, so my mum and I are having a night in watching Silver linings playbook with some wine. It's quite nice really, have saved loads already!


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Nope, I'm still managing to stay strong! 8dp5dt, and no poas! This is the longest I've ever held out...

Absolutely knackered today, though, think I'll mostly be napping listening to the rain!


----------



## Bananahead

Well done Rumplestiltskin. Wait if you can to avoid any false readings - that's why I waited, plus I was paranoid about tempting fate!

Tiffin, glad the ball is most definitely rolling for you now.

Kate, hope you enjoyed your DH-free weekend!


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

So, just after posting yesterday, I was rather a bad girl... 

DH and I talked it round and round, but in the end not testing was making me crazier than testing, so I tested... 

Still in shock, really! DH said he'd pretty much persuaded himself that it wasn't going to work after last time, so really was not prepared for a BFP at all! 

Hardly slept last night, but tested again this morning (9dp5dt/14dpo) and still positive, and we think a wee shade darker than yesterday...keeping thinking of you, KateMart, and really praying that line keeps getting darker...but for the moment, it's a massive achievement that there's a line at all - first BFP of my entire life


----------



## KateMart

Rumplestiltskin I just came on to check if you had tested! Whoop whoop        

So happy for you! xx


----------



## Bananahead

Rumplestiltskin, you are sooo naughty, BUT ... wahoo!!!!!!!!!!! 
Amazing news. So very pleased for you. I can't stop smiling. Congratulations. xxxx


----------



## Tiffin

That has put a MASSIVE smile on my face!!!! Well done Rumplestiltskin and huge congrats!! Keep doing whatever you're doing, as this little baby obviously likes it!!!!     x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Thank you everyone! 

This thread has really kept me going - I've just checked back and it is now exactly a year since I first started to DR and joined this thread. All you ladies have been wonderful  

I'm quietly very excited - is it really sad that I've taken a photo of the pregnancy tests, and I keep looking at the photo, like that will make it more real  

I'll let you all know what happens once I speak to the clinic on Wednesday. Until then I'm taking advantage of my boss being on holiday to take things quietly at the office


----------



## KateMart

Oh wow - a year - that's crazy! I took photos of my tests too, you are not mad  

So exciting, all your efforts have paid off, you so deserve this! Now try and relax and enjoy the rest of the tww (!) x


----------



## Mrs_F

Hi ladies, I still get notifications about activity on this thread, so I thought I would stop by to say hello. I can't believe a year has passed since we started on this journey together.

Rumplestiltskin, delighted to hear you got your BFP! Here's to a happy, healthy nine months ahead x 

Katemart, I'm sorry to here of your negative cycle x why is this journey so unfair? 

Hi also to tiffin, banana head and flc x 

All good here in sunny Devon... My little lady is eight weeks old now, I wish time would slow down. Between her and her big brother I am stretched so thin, I can't wait until preschool starts back so I can spend some time really enjoying her <3

Love to you all, and good luck for those still waiting to hold your babies in your arms xxcc


----------



## Tiffin

Green light alert!!!!  Booked in for our group meeting on Tuesday and will start on next cycle, which is due next Wednesday!!!!!!   Any tips on what we could/should be doing now to give us the best shot please?

Hope you're feeling ok Rumplestiltskin and are ready for your call tomorrow!  

Hope everyone else is ok. x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Eeep! So exciting, Tiffin!

Start taking your folic acid if you haven't already. I'm a big fan of hot water bottles/heat pads to keep you tummy warm during stims, and I also followed a diet of minimum 25% protein, max 40% carbs and an emphasis on dairy fats, but I don't really know that any of that actually helped at all...but it sort of feels good to do _something_

I also think it's really important to keep your stress levels down from egg collection onwards - take time off work if you can, and no checking work emails!

Hello, Mrs_F, lovely to hear from you! So glad you're doing well 

AFM, I feel so relieved to have got to today! The test this morning had a really good strong line, noticeably darker than previous tests, so feeling very happy and excited. Phoned in to the clinic, and my scan is on September 15th. Eeek!

Trying to decide what to do about DH - he's been on tamoxifen under the care of Mr R, so I'm going to have to let Mr R know, and see what he says about how to proceed...


----------



## KateMart

Rumplestiltskin, so glad to hear about that nice strong line!   So excited for you! Lots of luck for your scan on the 15th. I bet it feels ages away. This has been a very lucky thread, I think most of us were successful in the end - so make sure you stay with us Tiffin  . I am hoping it will rub off on me eventually too!

Tiffin also really exciting news on the green light. In terms of food, like Rumplestiltskin said, plenty of protein - nuts, cheese, two pints of milk a day (can be yogurt). Drink at least 2 litres of water a day but not too much more as you need the drugs to stay in your system. Reduce or better still cut out caffeine - if you can. Don't have decaff coffee unless it's water process though as apparently a chemical process is used normally which can be detrimental to the body. Don't do heavy exercise - yoga and walking are ideal - and I found the Zita Weest meditation which you can get on ITunes really helpful.

Good to hear from you Mrs F! Sounds like you have your hands full


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

KateMart, I'm really hoping the luck gets to you, too! It would be amazing for the whole thread to end up with healthy babies  

Yes, the 15th seems ages away. Trying to convince myself that it's not too long to wait. 

I've managed not to test again since OTD, but it's a constant battle...just so worried that it's going to go away. 

KateMart, I hope you don't mind me asking, but how did you know when things were going badly after your BFPs? Was it just based on beta HCG levels, or were you experiencing symptoms? I  think I'm doing ok, but I'm kind of scared to test again, in case the line gets fainter...sort of don't want to know


----------



## Tiffin

Thanks for the cycling tips ladies. It's been a really busy week at work for me, so has flown by. Just the long weekend to enjoy and then we're back for our PIM!

This is looking to be a very lucky thread, hoping it works it's magic on both of us KateMart  

Still smiling for you Rumplestiltskin!

Hope everyone has a lovely long weekend. x


----------



## KateMart

Rumplestiltskin, easier said than done I know, but try not to worry! After my first BFP, I had no idea things were going wrong, still had symptoms etc but just had a 'feeling'. Second time the line was faint the first time I tested and didn't get any darker, so buy the time I got to OTD I knew it wasn't a sticky one. From what you've said, yours doesn't seem to fit this bracket. Both my BFP lines were faint to start with and from other ladies having CPs, that tends to be the way things start. The fact your line got darker is a really good sign  . If you are worried, have an HCG test, but they can do more harm than good, especially if there is no reason to think things are going wrong.

I really hope this is a sticky one for you  

Hi Tiffin  . Have a great weekend and best of luck for next week.

We are off to NY at the end of next week and I'm so excited! Bought new jeans (size smaller - yay to IVF for helping me lose weight, who'd have thought?) xx


----------



## Bananahead

Ooh NY! Lucky you Kate. I bet it will be amazing.

Tiffin, so glad you've got the green light. Fingers crossed. This has been a lucky thread so I'm hopeful for you and Kate.

Rumplestiltskin, try not to worry. You'll drive yourself mad (and it's not good for baby) but I'd say if there's no AF, you're home and dry. Personally, I didn't do any other test after OTD as comparing them would have made me go dolally! Try and enjoy. xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Thank you, KateMart and Bananahead, that's made me feel a lot better.

I've managed to stay off the tests so far, as, like you say, Bananahead, it seems like a good way to go mad. But without the constant reassurance, it's hard. I'm at my mum's this weekend, though, and both she and DH are helping me stay strong  

Yay for smaller jeans, KateMart  so you'll be glam and svelte and living it up in NYC  I hope you enjoy it, I had an amazing time there about 2 years ago. It's such a vibrant city.


----------



## Tiffin

Hey ladies, 

Just popping in quickly as had the PIM today. Appointment was good and really interesting. Didn't really learn anything I didn't already know but was great for Hubby. Waiting for Mother Nature now!! 

How are you feeling Rumplestiltskin? Hope you're doing ok. 

Not long until you jet off KateMart, I'm so jealous about that and the fact you got into your smaller jeans!!  

Thanks Bananahead, I'm hopeful too! Hope you're doing ok. 

Hello to everyone else. x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Yay for one more step done, Tiffin! Very exciting, hope AF turns up nice and promptly for you. Once the drugs arrive, it all starts to get very real - I remember scheduling all the different drugs in on my google calendar that first time, and getting really freaked out! I always feel like things drag until you're on stims, and then go really quickly. 

Hope it all goes smoothly for you, and you don't have too many side effects. I generally did ok - it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be. The waiting is the hardest. 

Katemart, hope you have an amazing time in NY - you really deserve this trip! 

I'm feeling lots better today, after lots of sleep and some antibiotics yesterday.


----------



## Tiffin

Thanks Rumplestiltskin, my fertility app says AF is due today but that would give me a 29 day cycle, so think it will probably be tomorrow or Friday. Do you know how long it takes to get the planning appointment through and then drug arrival? Going to book a day off for the planning appointment, as have had quite a few hospital appointments lately and all my boss knows is that I had to have an op for a fibroid removal. 

Glad to hear you're feeling better. When's your scan day again? x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

It should all happen pretty quickly, once AF arrives. If it comes this week, I'd expect the appointment to be next week sometime, and then the people who deliver the drugs contact you pretty quickly after that to arrange delivery. I got a bit stressed about this, since the ovitrelle needs to go in the fridge, and they make a big deal about that, so for the first 2 cycles I was at home for delivery, but for this cycle it was all a bit rushed so I had to have it delivered to work. Since I work in a lab, I was all set to put the box in the cold room etc, but actually, because they knew it was a delivery to a place of work, they packed it up in a massive ice box, so it would have been fine sitting about all day. So, basically, if it's easier for you, don't worry about having the drugs delivered to work (although it is a MASSIVE box, so I guess it depends on how nosey your co-workers are!)

My scan's on the 15th...counting the days! I guess it'll be just before you start DR


----------



## FLC2013

Oh wow! I go on holiday for a couple of weeks, and what happens?? You only go and get a BFP, Rumplestiltskin! Huge congratulations and FC for you scan. I'm so, so happy for you. This weekend is exactly a year since my first DR jab - the past year really has flown by!


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Hello FLC! How are you?

Yes, got my BFP, finally 

Very pleased and excited, but quite scared, too. Will feel happier once the scan's done. Hoping I've finally caught some of this thread's good luck


----------



## Tiffin

Just realised I didn't reply to you Rumplestiltskin. Thanks for the info on the drug delivery, we're not allowed any deliveries at work though, so will just work from home. How are you feeling?

Hope you're having a wonderful time in NY KateMart, looking forward to hear about it. 

AFM - AF arrived on Friday, so called and left my details on the number. It said that someone would call back within 2-3 working days to arrange the planning appointment, so hopefully will hear from the clinic tomorrow. I've also done a bit of research on having the endometrial scratch done privately, so booking that in for the 24th. Eeekk!!

Hope everyone else with and without bumps are all well. 😀 x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Exciting, Tiffin! Everything's all go! 

The last 48 hours have been a little bit up and down for me; on Tuesday night just before going to bed I started to get some spotting. It looked exactly like the spotting I had the night before my first BFN, so I kind of freaked out. Anyway, I rang the clinic, and they pulled me in today for an earlier scan than my planned one next week, and I'm pleased to report that it was all fine, we saw one little heartbeat safely tucked in a neat gestational sac  

They're all happy now, and have cancelled my scan next week, and said I can just go straight on to normal antenatal care. It feels very surreal, but I'm trying to enjoy it and think positively


----------



## KateMart

Rumplestiltskin, how scary  . But really glad it turned out ok. Can't even imagine how relieved you were  . Hope the spotting has stopped now?

Tiffin, hope you are ok? have you got your appointment planned?

Hope everyone else is oK!

AFM I am back from NY, didn't want to leave! Had such a nice time, even though it was 35 degrees plus. Thank god for air conditioning  .

On the IVF front, had a chat with DH and he's supported my decision not to have a full cycle again. I had a horrific AF the first night in NY, with big chunks falling out of me again - after a week of spotting. I also had a terrible migraine, my hormones are all over the place  . So one more frozen cycle and then we will look at adoption. I kind of feel that TTC has run its course for us  xx


----------



## Tiffin

Rumplestiltskin, I missed your post again! Sorry you had a scare but so pleased everything is ok and you can go to normal antenatal care.  

Welcome back KateMart! Glad you had a fabulous holiday....35 degrees, wow!! So sorry to hear about your AF, that sounded awful for you   The fresh cycles have certainly put you through it, can understand the decision you've come to and glad you're in agreement on it. Any idea when you might do your FET? Hope you're feeling ok  

AFM - everything good here thanks. Our planning appointment is tomorrow and have been told that DR will start on the 24th, so the same day as my scratch! Getting a bit excited now! x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Hello there, KateMart! So glad you enjoyed NY! You really deserved a treat  

Sounds like the trip gave you and your DH some important time to think things over, and decide what's best for you   I can completely understand your decision - you've had such a rough time, and you've tried so many interventions without getting any results...I really think that one of the most difficult and important decisions in all this is knowing when to stop. I hope that, having made that decision, you're feeling more in control of things. Obviously wishing you all the best with your FET  

Let us know when you start...we'll all be rooting for you! 

Tiffin - so glad things are moving forward for you. Fingers crossed that this cycle will go smoothly. I always found DR fine, and then stims are quite exciting because you can start to feel things happening. Good luck! 

AFM, no there's been no more spotting since Thursday, so I'm taking that as a good sign. Nausea is coming and going, although I thankfully haven't been sick yet. But I don't mind feeling sick, it's reassuring me that everything's still going. Thank you all for all your good wishes


----------



## Tiffin

So pleased the spotting has stopped Rumplestiltskin, definitely a good sign!   Isn't it funny that you don't mind feeling sick....think I'd be exactly the same!!

Had our planning meeting this morning and things are all good. I'm starting DR on 24th Sept, blood test booked in for 8th Oct, hopefully stimming from 9th Oct and first scan booked in for 16th Oct. EC is looking to be around 20th Oct and currently waiting to find out when the drugs will be delivered. Feeling very real now!!   x


----------



## AMAM

I have only just stumbled across this thread  I was wondering if there was a MF cycle buddies - Can I join you?

I am on day 9 of a short protocol, I had 2 scans so far, I am on Gonal f and cetrotide and have EC booked in for Monday!!
They are being extra careful with me as I have a AMH of 99 but I don't have PCOS

xxx


----------



## Tiffin

Hi Amam, this thread was started last September, so has people at various stages including the lucky pups where it worked for them. I think I'm the only one about to start treatment but you're welcome to join. It's a very friendly thread and the ladies are great with their advice. I'm hoping their luck will rub off on me!

AMH of 99....wow!! How are you feeling? Good luck for EC on Monday. x


----------



## AMAM

Hi Tiffin
I think I was being a bit thick - I was hunting high and low for this thread ha ha

When do you start your treatment?

Just come back from another scan this morning and every appears to be looking okay although my right ovary only has 9 follicles down from 14 and my right has 14 up from 13 
they said they all appear to be coming along nicely so I will take their word for that  got another scan Friday now. Feeling fine actually not really too many symptoms other than a little bloated
which is great, fingers crossed I wont get the OHSS as I am more likely to get it due to my high AMH.

Rumplestiltskin - Congrats on your BFP - lovely to hear xx


----------



## Tiffin

Ooh lovely, sounds like you've got some good follies growing there AMAM. Great that they're all of a similar size, not long until EC for you - yay! It's so good to hear someone who is feeling fine with things, I read a lot of posts from people who are finding it hard. FX for you that OHSS stays away! 

I start DR next Thursday, getting pretty excited about it all now!!

Hi to everyone else! x


----------



## lshen1989

Hello lovely ladies.

Long time since i have been on here, i hope you are all good. Some of you may know/remember me and some of you won't know me at all. 

It has been 1 year since my ICSI treatment and it seems so much has gone on since then...

Rumpletiltskin - Congratulations on your BFP, over the moon for you. You must be so happy.  

Katemart - I have sat here and got a little upset over your posts, I am so sorry to hear your cycles haven't gone so well, its just so unfair for some of us. I hope you and DH had a lovely time in NY. I remember you from when i was going through my cycle last year, you was always so helpful and on hand with any questions. I really wish you all the luck ever and i shall have everything crossed for you for your next FET.  

Tiffin - I bet your so excited to start DR, wishing you lots of luck with your cycle. 

AMAM - Goodluck for EC on Monday hun. 

...and for me, I got married on the 17th July and spent a lovely 4 weeks in Thailand for our honeymoon, this give us lots of time to decide on our next steps.. for now we are going to enjoy married life and continue on and hope for the best… however we will be looking to start a full new cycle again in January 2016 if nothing by then! 

I hope everyone else is okay… 

Xx


----------



## AMAM

Ishen - congratulations on getting married 

Tiffin - bet you can't wait to get started now, Thursday seems an age xx

Afm - just got back from another scan and it looks like ec is being pushed back till Wednesday now 
Which is a little annoying but what can I do, they said I had a few follicles that need to get a bit bigger so want to give them a little more time!! So got another scan Monday - fingers crossed they will grow over the weekend  xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Ishen - great to hear from you, and congratulations on your wedding 

AMAM - welcome and good luck! I'm a big fan of using hot water bottles to help grow juicy follicles, in case you're not already doing that  

Tiffin - My first EC was October 20th last year! Bet you can't wait to get started


----------



## Tiffin

Congratulations on becoming a Mrs, Ishen. Good luck for your cycle next year. 

Sorry to hear your EC has been put back AMAM, have faith in your clinic that this is the best for you. Hope your scan on Monday gives you the news you're waiting for. 

How funny Rumplestiltskin, my EC could very well be the same date! Can I check on when you used your hot water bottle pleased? My orange covered hot water bottle has just arrived for me!!  

Hope everyone else is well. x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

I used it all the way through stims, even used those stick on heart pads on my tummy while I was in work  

But make sure you stop after EC...Once those embies go back in you don't want to raise your body temp too high. 

But I definitely got more mature eggs on the cycles I used the heat pads/hot water bottles


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

*heat pads. Stupid autocorrect!


----------



## Tiffin

Ah right, will give that a go too. If you were using the heat pads at work, did you have some kind of tummy heating going on all the time? x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Yes, all day. I'd put a heat pad on in the morning to go to work, then take that off to do the injections, and have a hot water bottle on my tummy in the evening. I tried sleeping with one a few times, but didn't get on especially well, so didn't bother so much at night.


----------



## AMAM

Hello Ladies,

Hope you all had a lovely weekend? Such nice weather - not so good today 

Had another scan today and have EC confirmed for Wed - I have 16 lovely Follicles which is great

Any tips for before and after EC

xxx


----------



## Tiffin

Thanks Rumplestiltskin, I'll try the heat pads too! How are you feeling?

Brilliant news AMAM, 16 follies is great!! Does that mean you're doing the trigger shot tonight? I'll leave the EC tips to the other ladies, as this is my first cycle. So pleased for you  

AFM - had a lovely time at one of my best friend's son's christening yesterday, he was so well behaved. Drug delivery arrived this morning, so had a look through it all and put the relevant bits in the fridge. Tabs start tomorrow....eek!!  

Hope everyone else is doing ok. x


----------



## AMAM

Thanks Tiffin - everything seems to be going too smoothly I am getting a bit worried! What will be  

Yes doing the trigger tonight!!

It's exciting getting your drugs it becomes more realistic- gods luck with your tabs tomorrow Hun xxx


----------



## AMAM

Hi everyone - Just to let you know EC went well and got 15 eggs collected and we used fresh sample from DH 
Fingers crossed for fertilisation xxx


----------



## Tiffin

So pleased for you AMAM on both parts. 15 eggs is fantastic and brilliant you could use a fresh sample from your DH. Hope they enjoy getting jiggy at the love lab!!   x


----------



## AMAM

Morning
Just got the call that we have 5 Embryos out of 15 Eggs - so fingers crossed we will have enough to put in and freeze
I did think we would have more than 5 but that's better than none


----------



## Tiffin

Can understand you expecting a higher number AMAM but 5 is great! FX they all keep developing for you.  

Day 21 for me, so first sniff of the nasal spray this morning, which was fine. I've also just got back from my scratch, which was uncomfortable but no pain. She had to use the clip, as my womb kept moving backwards and also had to dilate the neck, as it wouldn't let them put the catheter in. So a bit of a palava but all fine in the end. She advised to let the clinic know about all of this and suggest doing an ET dummy run at EC, so they know what needs to happen, to not have any problems for transfer. 

Hope everyone else is doing ok. x


----------



## AMAM

How is it all going tiffin?


Afm-  had the day 3 call and still have all 5 embies and they are doing well and progressing how they should be, one is a little slower than the rest but all looking good!! So pleased I was actually dreading that call this morn!! Xxx


----------



## Tiffin

Hey AMAM, that's brilliant news you still have the fantastic five!! 👏 Any idea when ET will be for you? How are you feeling?

All good with me thanks, day 4 of DR and all tickety-boo! Had no plans this weekend, so have had a lovely couple of days pottering around the house, doing the garden (got my bulbs planted) and went for a run this morning. Hope it stays like this!  

How are you doing Rumplestiltskin and KateMart? x


----------



## AMAM

Sounds like the perfect weekend!! Weather was lovely yesterday!!
Yes I'm ok just a little niggle on my right side and a little bloating but can complain 

Et set for today!! Soooo excited xxx


----------



## Tiffin

Very exciting AMAM! Good luck today and looking forward to hearing how it went. x


----------



## AMAM

Just got back from my ET where we have 1 A4 on board and two B & C in the freezer 
2WW here we come!! xxx


----------



## Tiffin

Well done you, congrats on being PUPO!! How brilliant to have a top notch embie on board and two others in deep freeze!! Keep those positive vibes flowing around your bod!!   x


----------



## enocar

Hello  Mind if I pop my feet under the table? 😁 Had my egg collection yesterday, waiting and 🙏 for some good news, 9 eggs, had to do ICSI as hubbys sample wasn't up to scratch (I do wonder if there was no issue me all along) but any way hopefully I will have the result soon! Thou part of me thinks ignorance is bliss, I just hope they don't keep me waiting too long if it's a negative!


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Congratulations on being PUPO, Amam! Hope the 2ww is kind to you. 

Tiffin, glad that DR is going smoothly, hope stims go well for you, too. 

Hello enocar, I suppose you'll have had your ET by now! Good luck!

Just wanted to pop in and say hello - we had a private scan on Sunday, and everything's going really well - the baby measured exactly the right size, and we could see it moving about. It was lovely. It's all starting to feel much more real now, and like it might actually all be ok now. Sending out lots of good luck thoughts to all of you still waiting for your miracles  

KateMart, if you're still checking in, I hope you're doing ok. Thinking of you, and all the other ladies from way back when


----------



## AMAM

Rumplestiltskin - Oh that's great news - so pleased everything was okay xx

Did anyone have any implantation bleeding? I think it would be a little too late for me to get it but I am not sure
I had my ET on 28th October so I should be 8dp5dt - is that too late TBH it has been very very minimal today and I have only seen it twice brown is not red when I have wiped (sorry TMI) I am getting worried I might be out Advice would be appreciated for a 1st cycler


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

I haven't really been posting on FF - not much to say at the moment - but wanted to say hi again. Rumplestiltskin, that's such great news on your scan  . I'm so pleased to hear that after the three cycles,a nd everything being so hard for you, that things are looking so positive. Please keep us updated, it's lovely hearing the good news  . I don't blame you for having a private scan. The wait from 6 - 12 weeks is so long - would be agony! 

AMAM I've been led to believe that implantation bleeding can happen at any point - ie it's never too early. Have you tested?

Hi Tiffin, how are you getting on? What stage are you at now? Hope all's going well 

Hello Enocar, and good luck!

AFM, just going back to (childless) normal really. Had my best friend's wedding last week - dreamt the night after she was pregnant and didn't want to tell me! She actually said her and her DH want to wait a couple of years before trying, but I do feel sorry for her if she ever does get pregnant - as I know she'll be worried about hurting my feelings. So DH and I have been having dinners, drinks, doing gym sessions and drinking lots of coffee. I have kind of already decided our last FET won't work - although I'd better work on some PMA before next year! x


----------



## Tiffin

Not sure what happened there, I didn't see your message until today Enocar. Hope EC and ET went well for you. 

Such lovely news Rumplestiltskin. So great to hear you're doing ok and bubba is all good. How far gone are you now?

Hoping it's all positive signs for you AMAN. When's your OTD?

Lovely to hear from you KateMart. Glad you've been having some quality time with DH. Sorry to hear your not feeling overly positive about your final FET, sending some   to help you  

Thanks for asking after me. I'm on day 13 of DR now, still with no side effects which part of me is loving and the other part a bit worried it's actually working! AF is a couple of days late but looks to be making an appearance now as started spotting today. Fingers crossed I'm right, as have my blood test on Thursday to hopefully get the go ahead to start stimming! x


----------



## Tiffin

Hi ladies, thought I'd stop by and see how everyone is doing. 

Have you tested yet AMAM?   It's good news for you. 

How are you feeling Rumplestiltskin? Hope everything is going well with you and bump!  

How are you doing KateMart? Any idea when you're going to do your last FET?

Things are going pretty smoothly with me. On day 3 of stimms (loving the heat pads Rumplestiltskin!!) and still no real side effects. I had a couple of twingey type feelings in my left side today, so hopefully that's the meds doing their thing but that's about it. DR obviously worked, as could move onto the next stage but it feels a bit strange putting all these meds in my body and not really feeling too different. Anyhoo, I'm babbling now!  

Hope everyone's ok. x


----------



## KateMart

It's been ages....sorry ladies. 

Tiffin, how is the cycle going? What stage are you up to now? You must be in the 2ww?!

How is everyone else? 

I had some awful stomach pains on my right hand side just over a week ago. I kept DH up all night writhing about in pain. Thought it might be appendicitis but the pains eased the next day, although I'm still getting twinges. In the end I thought it was IBS related but the weird thing is, I had the exact pain but much less extreme during IVF. So I'm wondering if it's my ovary?!

Looking forward to hearing your news xx


----------



## Tiffin

Hey KateMart!

Sorry to hear you've been in so much pain. Maybe it was your ovaries, would that have been the right place in your cycle?

Things are all good with me thanks. On day 12 of stimms, day 8 scan showed 13 follies with two at 11mm, so upped my dose and went back yesterday for my second scan, which showed 18 follies, biggest at 14mm and five more at 11mm or over. Lining is already the right thickness, so back for third scan tomorrow to see if they've grown enough for EC on Friday. I'm now feeling quite bloated and have had a few pains on my right side, which has the most follies, so overall I have been quite lucky with the side effects. Hoping I get the green light for EC on Friday, as have next week off, so would be perfect timing!

Hope everyone else is well. x


----------



## KateMart

How was your scan today Tiffin? So exciting that EC could be Friday! A week off would be the best timing too...let us know how you get on.

The pain could have been ovulation (would've only been about day 9 though) but honestly it was excruciating. Ovulation shouldn't hurt that much! I really need to see the doc what with my weird AF and 5 days of spotting before it starts...

xx


----------



## Tiffin

Gosh, your pain sounds really bad KateMart, I'd definitely go to the docs and ask some questions. 

My scan wasn't really what I wanted yesterday, but have to do whatever we need to give us the best chances. I'm ready for collection now but they want me to wait until next week, as think they'll get more eggs by then. Back on Friday for hopefully my last scan and next week is go-go-go!!  

How are you doing Rumplestiltskin? Hope you and bump are well. x


----------



## KateMart

Sorry to hear you aren't ready for EC yet . But good that it's happening next week! Are you eating loads of protein? Eggs, beef etc? I had protein bounce bars when I got bloated and couldn't eat  


X


----------



## KateMart

Sorry to hear you aren't ready for EC yet . But good that it's happening next week! Are you eating loads of protein? Eggs, beef etc? I had protein bounce bars when I got bloated and couldn't eat  


X


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Tiffin, hope your scan went ok today, and you're ready for EC next week. Keeping my fingers crossed for you  

KateMart, I would definitely see the doctor about that, although I can see them fobbing you off, saying it's just normal variation after all the treatments. But I think you'll know what to say to that  

The scan was lovely - everything's fine, although measuring a bit ahead - I should be 12 weeks and 4 days, but the baby is measuring 13 weeks and 2 days, so definitely growing ok! It was good and wriggly, and we think it was hiccuping at the start. It's all very surreal, but nice.


----------



## KateMart

Rumplestiltskin, that is amazing news on your scan! So happy for you. Have you started telling people yet?

Have just registered at the doc's (hadn't go round to it since we moved but thought this was a good reason ). I told the receptionist about the pains as she was asking when I needed an appointment and she said it seemed like it couldn't wait and she'd get me in next week if I call Monday. TBH I think it's stomach issues as I haven't felt ok since that month long antibiotics course. But then I did have a pain there during IVF so a nagging feeling it's a cyst. I am no doctor though (I try to be )

Tiffin how was the scan today? Good I hope xxx


----------



## Tiffin

Lovely news Rumplestiltskin, so glad everything is going well and baby is growing like a trooper! How are you feeling?

Glad you're getting an appointment KateMart, hoping you get an answer soon

Well it was good news at my scan today, as all go for 8:30am on Monday!!  So last jabs tomorrow and looking forward to my drug free day on Sunday. Biggest follie is 22, which she said I might lose but then a few at 20, 19, 18 and five at 17, with a few smaller ones. Can't wait now and feel even better that I've now finished work until the 5th Nov!! 👏 x


----------



## KateMart

Yay for EC TIffin! Wishing you lots of luck for Monday! Enjoy your drug free day xxx


----------



## Bananahead

Good luck Tiffin.

Hi to everyone else. Sorry I've been awol, busy back at school. Half term now so I can relax in between the marking and planning. 

Rumplestiltskin, so pleased your scan went well. Does it seem real yet?

Kate, you ok? Hope the doctor sorts you and your tummy out quickly.

All good here. 31 weeks now so not long left! 

xx


----------



## Tiffin

Afternoon ladies,

EC was thankfully very straight forward, with no sickness or pain and ended in 11 eggs, so really pleased!   Getting some period type pains now but nothing unbearable. My blimmin clinic don't contact you until day 2, so have to wait until Wednesday morning for any news!!   Thanks for asking after me. 

Hope you managed to get a docs appointment KateMart and good to hear you're doing ok Bananhead. x


----------



## Bananahead

11 is fab Tiffin.

How annoying to have to wait until Wed. I guess they prefer to leave them undisturbed in the early stages for hopefully maximum action! Good luck for Wednesday's call.

Look after yourself. xx


----------



## Tiffin

Thanks Bananahead. I'm getting some aches and pains now, so taken some paracetamol. Everything crossed for Wednesday! x


----------



## Bananahead

Good luck Tiffin. Thinking of you. xx


----------



## Tiffin

This morning's call wasn't quite as I'd hoped.....10 eggs were injected, 5 fertilised, 3 developed and I now have our 3 little pumpkins on board - 2 4AB and 1 2B. Hubs couldn't get out of work, so my Mum came with me, then popped in to my in-laws for a cuppa. Feeling good!   x


----------



## Bananahead

3 on board!!! Wowee!!! 

Try not to be disappointed about the others and channel your thoughts and positivity on those special 3. You're number one now so look after yourself and all the very best of luck. xxx


----------



## Tiffin

Ha, yeah, it's because I'm old!!  

Thanks Bananahead, I'm feeling pretty positive and know they're in the best place  x


----------



## KateMart

Congrats Tiffin, that's great news! Have you got a relaxing weekend planned?

Hi bananahead! Not long til your Christmas little one arrives . How are you feeling?

Hi to everyone else. I've got the doctor booked for tomorrow so hopefully will be on the mend soon xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Congratulations on being PUPO, Tiffin. That all happened really quickly, didn't it?! That's what my second cycle was like, zip zap! I found it a bit disconcerting! 

Wishing you the very best of luck, hope you've got a quiet weekend planned  

Take care of yourself during the 2WW, and try not to go too mad. I'd say try not to test early, either, but since I've never made it to OTD, that'd be a bit rich coming from me  

(PS, your numbers are exactly what mine were on my successful cycle - 10 eggs, 5 injected, 3 fertilised...for me, they kept them out to 5 days, by which time there were only 2 good ones left...but, as everyone says, it only takes one!)

KateMart, hope the doctor properly listens to you and is able to offer some help. 

Bananahead, wow, that time seems to have gone really quickly! How are you doing? Can I ask if it's a boy or a girl, or are you keeping it a surprise?

I told most of my colleagues yesterday, which felt quite odd. I'm really finding it weird telling people - I suppose because I've dreaded other people's pregnancy announcements for so long, that a big part of me just thinks, why would anyone even care that I'm pregnant? But everyone's been super excited and positive...it's so odd! 

My DH and I are having a bit of a stand off about announcing it on **...I really don't want to put a scan picture up...those things have been the bane of my life for so long. Admittedly, we've very few coupled friends left who've not had children already, so my argument about not inflicting pain on other infertile people might be more academic than anything, but it just seems really hypocritical to me. I'd be fine with just telling people in real life, and then just announcing when the baby gets here, but he's super excited and just wants to tell everyone. I offered some middle ground, but I don't know whether it's actually any better: my mum's birthday is a week after our 20wk scan, and we're having a family get-together. Obviously she's thrilled for us...so I've decided to indulge in the cheesiness a little bit, and will make her birthday cake a "gender cake" - so it's pink or blue inside, depending. So I've offered to DH that we can take a photo of the cut cake, and announce that way...what do you guys think? Is that any better than a scan picture at all, or is there no way to do this that won't be hurtful to people struggling? He's planning on saying that it's via IVF in the announcement, so we wouldn't be pretending everything's normal...eurgh, #firstworldproblems


----------



## Tiffin

Thanks for the congrats and best wishes ladies, feeling really good (apart from the delightful trapped wind!) and off work for another week. I've got one of my best friends staying with her hubby and 11 month old on Saturday, so will go out for lunch, have a walk and relax! 

It did feel like a real rush Rumplestiltskin, when I got the call, hadn't quite mentally prepared myself for having them back until later in the week!! I'm planning on testing on my OTD, as it's 11/11 and being silly, hubs and I met on 08/08/08, so the date seems right!!  

How funny my figures are the same as your successful cycle. Hoping it's the same for us!!  

I get exactly what you mean about the ** announcement thing. I personally don't want to announce it on there but no idea what DH thinks. Completely agree about the scan photo, as don't think that would make you feel right but love the idea of the cake pic!!  

Hope your doc appointment went well KateMart.  

xx


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies,

Rumplestiltskin, I'm so pleased all is well and you've been able to tell your colleagues .

On the scan pic thing, I totally agree. I'd never put a scan picture up as I find it heartbreaking each time I see one. I must admit, I also find ******** announcements overall quite hurtful - but I have one friend who's suffered infertility and although she didn't have IVF she had to take chlomid and was trying for three years. I wouldn't mind if she was pregnant again!

I find that any friends with infertility (that I know of) have not said anything at all on ******** until suddenly the baby's born! 

I do think the cake thing is a nice idea though and don't see how anyone would be upset if that's what you decide to do. It's nice to be able to share it's IVF too: people shouldn't be ashamed or feel they have to keep that part a secret.

Tiffin, glad you aren't going too insane yet! Hope the trapped wind is the embryos bedding in . When do you think you'll test?

AFM I saw a new doctor and she was brilliant. I ended up in tears (didn't know there were any left :/) when telling her about my two MCs. Anyway she thinks the pain could be a ovarian cyst from the IVF. She was pretty knowledgeable for a GP and new about NK cells too - apparently there's a local guy to me who does them and she would be able to speak to him for me. She said not to rush into my FET, she said my body had been through lot - and if a cyst doesn't show I can have the NHS hysteroscopy. 

So I need to wait a few weeks for a scan to see if I have a cyst! I'm also on omeprazole for my stomach just in case. Have given some to DH as he's got such bad reflux at the moment! Naughty! x


----------



## Tiffin

Your new doctor sounds amazing KateMart!! How brilliant to have someone who is so clued up with things and fab you have someone local you can see about NK cells. Really pleased you've got a plan in place now  

Have you decided on the ** announcement yet Rumplestiltskin? 

Not long for you now Bananahead, how are you feeling?

I'm planning on waiting until OTD (11/11) to test. Would like to keep the PUPO bubble going for as long as I can! I was feeling (and think looking!) less bloated yesterday but that's gone back today and look about 4 months blimmin pregnant! Should I expect this to go down!? I'm 4dp2dt today and have had a few sharp pains in my lower abs...mainly when I need a wee, so thinking it's my full bladder pushing on a follicle or something in there!? Not expecting to feel any kind of symptoms for a while yet and will do my best to ignore them!!  

Hope everyone else has had a good weekend. x


----------



## KateMart

How are you now Tiffin? Any twinges? You are good for waiting till OTD - and I think that's probably the best way to do it. I went mad with the tests and retests, didn't do me any good. The sharp pains sound like a good sign though .

The doc was very good - I found out she's just back into work after having breast cancer too which makes my problems seem so insignificant! Perhaps explains why she knows a lot about the hormones etc. Still got the pain in my right side, and had a migraine on and off for a week. Had AF which probably explains it but this one is going on and on .

Hope everyone else is ok! Let us know your news...

xxx


----------



## Tiffin

Sorry to hear the pain's still with you KateMart  What happens from here with appointments?

I'm fine thanks. No twinges as such but had quite a few pains during the night. They seem to have stopped today and lower abs are feeling pretty full/heavy. Still trying to keep as positive as I can but found that a bit hard yesterday with reading lots of sad posts from ladies at the same stage, who already think it hasn't worked   Last day off for me tomorrow, then back to work to keep my mind occupied!

Hope everyone else is ok. x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

On the bloating and pain, Tiffin, I'm afraid it can go on for a while - after my second cycle, I was in loads of pain every time I went to the loo - proper, gasp-inducing pain. It took about 4 weeks to resolve - basically until the AF after the bleed from the failed cycle -  apparently it was all due to enlarged ovaries pressing on things. If it all works, it can last for even longer, as the pregnancy hormones perpetuate the problem. I've read posts by some women who went into maternity jeans during stims, and never came out of them! So, basically, what you're feeling is all pretty normal  

Yes, there is a certain grimness to cycle buddies threads during 2WW...it's all so hard, and you can never tell how it's going to go for each person. Each failure is such a shock. 

Hope work takes your mind off it, and makes the time fly  

Sorry you're still in pain, KateMart, really hope your doctor is able to help you  

I'm kind of avoiding the announcement subject - if we don't talk about it for long enough, we'll get to 20 weeks and I'll win ;p

I'm ok otherwise, although I've managed to develop plantar fasciitis, (pain in your heels) which is really getting me down-it gets worse when you're sleeping, and the only thing that helps is walking around - I was up pacing the landing twice last night   Plus, it means I get to wear sexy walking boots to work, for "support"


----------



## KateMart

Hi ladies, I'm on my phone so just a quick one to say hi. I had a migraine last week that lasted for three days and amalgamated in me being told by my GP to go to a and e. I'd been on morphine based drugs but they hadn't worked. Ended up having ibuprofen intravenously. Honorific, worst one of my life. I'm still feeling it: blurred vision, headache, general feeling of anxiety and just exhausted! . Had my ovary scan today and no cyst. She could see I was about to ovulate from my left ovary but the pain was on the right. So back to doctor for me!

I'm also starting to realise I might not be as unscathed from IVF as I had previously thought. I've been in tears at doctors and whenever I mention it to people (especially the MCs) and the migraine I had wasn't my usual monthly one at all. It was another league! I didn't think I was stressed but now think I'm in denial. 

Tiffin just two days to OTD! Any more symptoms? Have you tested yet? I'm getting a good feeling about this!

Sorry about the pain you've been in rumplestiltskin. How are you feeling now? Any more thoughts on the ******** announcement? 
Xx


----------



## Tiffin

Sorry to hear you've had such a rough ride KateMart. Hope your next visit to the doc is a more successful one. Bodies are funny things and I know I don't pick up on signs of stress until it's completely obvious. Is there anyway you can take some time out?  

I'm feeling much better thanks. Have had some twinge type pains and headaches lately, which I can't seem to blimmin shift! We're waiting until OTD to test, so nervously excited about going to bed tomorrow night, it's feeling pretty real now!! Eeekkk!!  

Hope everyone else is doing ok. x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Good luck for tomorrow, Tiffin, really rooting for you!

KateMart, I'm so sorry you're finding it so tough. Not coping is like that - in your head you think you're ok, and then out of the blue something ordinary just destroys you. I've also crumbled into tears at unexpected times in the course of all this. Listen to what your body is telling you - you've really been through the mill, physically and emotionally. I think you should consider getting signed off work for a few weeks. I think all the pain you're experiencing is a sign for you to just stop. Give yourself, and your body, a break  

I'm ok, the ** thing just got decided for us - we'd kind of let the scan slide, and were discussing the cake idea (although DH thinks his family might not want to know the gender, so that's another touchy issue), but had emailed all our close friends to tell them...and one particularly mouthy friend felt the need to congratulate me on my ** wall!   so we've rather been "outed" without the chance to make the announcement in our own way. Quite upset really, as this might be our only baby. Seriously, could she not have messaged me!


----------



## Tiffin

Thanks Rumplestiltskin, can't wait to go to bed!! ☺

Really sorry to hear your insensitive friend has done that. It's a real bugbear of mine when I see friends of friends doing that. One of my best friends had her baby early, (on the day of her baby shower!) and so the rest of our group still had the night together and sent her a pic of the four of us with a sign saying "Welcome to the world Wilfred!" The friend who took it copied in the rest of us and one of my other friends posted it on ** tagging my friend in it. My friend hadn't mentioned anything on ** of her pregnancy and I got so mad the option to announce to the world herself had been taken away   Are you going to say anything to your friend?

xx


----------



## KateMart

Good luck Tiffin xxx

Rumplestiltskin, I think you're right about me stopping. How rude of your friend, and unfair to take that important decision out of your hands xx


----------



## Tiffin

Morning ladies,

Well it's a BFN for us  We're so disappointed it hasn't worked this time but want to try again ASAP, so hoping our review appointment isn't too far away.

Thanks for the support along this very emotional journey   x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Oh, Tiffin, I'm so sorry  

Are you able to stay home today? Can you partner stay with you?

As you've seen with Kate, things can creep up on you, so do give yourself some time to recover. It took a couple of weeks to hit me the first time, because I'd been pushing myself to be normal and ok. 

Imagine the advice you'd give to a friend in your situation, and then do that - we find it easier to be kind to others than to ourselves. 

I'm so sorry that this awful thing has happened to you


----------



## Tiffin

Thanks Rumplestiltskin. We both have the day off, so are going to have some 'us time'   The tears have rolled this morning but feeling better now. I know we're both going to be emotional for a while and that's ok. Thanks for the advice. xx


----------



## KateMart

Oh tiffin that's rubbish I am so sorry. So take some time to recover, have a glass of wine or whatever makes you happy. Thinking about you today xx


----------



## Tiffin

Thanks KateMart. 

I now have a smile back on my face....haven't heard anything from the BCRM but enquired about starting our private cycle with The Spire and the lovely Dr Gordon has offered to do our follow-up appointment at The Spire without charge, next Thursday!! So pleased we can ask questions and start planning for stage 2 so soon  

Hope you're all doing ok. x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

ooh, is that Uma Gordon? She did my transfer for the cycle that worked


----------



## Tiffin

Oh really, yeah that's her! I thought she was lovely


----------



## Tiffin

Hi ladies,

How are you all?

Thought I'd give you a bit of an update....our appointment went well and Dr Gordon was very thorough with reviewing everything....she's so lovely! Overall she didn't think it worked because of my age and the problems we have with the sperm and we just have to try again. DH needs to have chromosome and Y deletion tests, which she said should have been done before and is going to put a case for us that these should be funded by the NHS! We have to wait for the results of these, so all being well will be able to try again with my January cycle. She's given us a 25% chance of it working and said we have to remember that. Feeling positive again though and just have to try again in the new year. 🎉

Hope you're all well. x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Thanks for the update, Tiffin, glad you're feeling so positive about things! 25% chance is still really good, so hoping that this next cycle is the charm, for you   


I just wanted to give a little update, as we had our 20 week scan last week, and everything was fine, all looking good. We also found out that we're having a little boy. I've been saying it was a boy since the start, so quite pleased to be right, although a girl would have been nice, as we don't have many girls in my family - this will be the 3rd boy in 2 years!


----------



## KateMart

Congrats Rumplestiltskin! Lovely news. Have you started thinking about names? What about birth plans?

Tiffin how are you getting on?

I am doing ok, been suffering terrible migraines and headaches though. Resorted to acupuncture in the end as nothing else helped and I'm seeing a neurologist soon. I still have blurry vision in one eye which has been there since the mega migraine two months ago (seen an optometrist too). 

Found out a week ago that my oldest school friend is pregnant. I asked when she is due and she said end of May. I couldn't believe she was telling people so early but I guess people do in normal situations (sigh). Anyway she doesn't know about the IVF but wants to meet up. I just don't know if I can face it . I feel bad for being so bitter, can't always be like this!


----------



## KateMart

Hi everyone, sorry for the 'me' post but just had a little update. DH suggested to me this morning that we try donor sperm. He is completely comfortable with it. So once I have had my tests done if I don't have any major issues we will try IUI X


----------



## Tiffin

Oh wow KateMart. Will you try your last frostie first or go straight to IUI? Hope your migraines and headaches are going away. I can't work it out, how far gone would your friend be now? It can be hard dealing with other people's good news. Do whatever makes you feel good. 

Congrats on your little blue bump Rumpkestiltskin, can't believe you've hit 20 weeks already!  

AFM - DH didn't need to have the tests in the end, as his count was higher than the trigger point, which was great news. It also meant we could try again with my Dec cycle, so have our planning appointment on Saturday and start meds on 30th Dec. Can't wait!!   x


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Wow, lots of exciting developments over Christmas! 

Tiffin, starting again, so exciting! Wishing you all the luck    

KateMart, wow! That is big news! Are you fine with DS? Have you considered where you want the donor to be from? UK or buying in from abroad - is it Denmark that does lots of DS? I know that it's one of the Scandinavian countries, as we've taken to referring to using donor sperm as the "Sven Option" 

I really hope it works out for you. 

I don't know if you've seen it in the news, but someone (finally!) looked at the cumulative success rates for IVF - so, basically, as you go through each failed cycle, are you more or less likely to end up with a baby. I worried about this a lot - I kept thinking we were just become part of an ever-smaller group of people for whom no number of cycles would work. Turns out, that's not the case - the more times you do it, the more likely you are to get the outcome you want. The effect plateaus at around 65% chance of a live birth after 6 or more cycles. I've been waiting for someone to do this for so long, I'm really pleased that it's been done, and even more pleased that the findings are quite positive. I hope that gives you guys some hope as you step on the rollercoaster again  

AFM, I'm doing well, everything's good.


----------



## Bananahead

Hi Ladies,
Just wanted to let you know that my little man was born in the early hours of New Year's Eve, weighing 7lb 15oz. All going well and feeling very lucky.
Good luck to you all. xx


----------



## Rumplestiltskin

Awww, congratulations, Bananahead! A new baby Bananaman!          

Such lovely news! So glad it went well for you


----------



## KateMart

Ahh fantastic news banana head, congratulations to you and DH! Can you reveal your little boy's name?

Rumplestiltskin so glad everything is going ok. How are you feeling, how many weeks is it now? I'm not totally sure about where we would get DS get. I think we'd go with what the clinic advised. We're thinking Zita West as like their approach. I read the stuff about cumulative chances and it is encouraging. 

Tiffin how are you doing? We will try IUI after our Frostie which we want to do as a natural cycle if possible. 

Afm saw the NHS consultant and booked in for laproscopy and hystero. He understood that it was necessary if we'd even consider DS. Frustratingly he turned his attention to DH once we told him about the sperm issues and even gave him a sample pot. Er, no thanks. He didn't offer to refer him to a urologist either, said it would have to be done by the GP. 

Anyway I am so scared of the op now. You know I hate GAbut have never had an NHS one (how snobby does that sound?!) and am worried. The chance of death was 1 in 100,000 which didn't seem that low!!

Neurologist appointment next week. Will be glad to get that out the way. Had fears of everything from a brain tumour to aneurysm and the anxiety does not help (or dr Google). My vision is now permanently blurry in one eye! . 

Hope everyone else is well xx


----------



## teammonkey

Hi everyone!
Sorry it's been such a longtime since I posted! This is the first time I've been on here since my last post when I first had my son!

Tried reading through, but just so much to read, & it's very late! 😴

So congrats to Everyone on there bundles of joy! I hope it gives others hope, I know it did me on my journey. 

R - those stats are interesting, I really didn't realise that?

KM - sounds like you've had the toughest year, I can't even begin to imagine how hard that must have been, you are such a strong inspirational woman! I hope you have a better year, & that this will be your year! People say oh how unlucky having to have IVF, I say I'm so lucky it worked for me! Makes you appreciate what you have! I hope you all get your little miracle! You all deserve it a million percent! 

AFM - teddy is now 8 months old! Time has flown by! He's an amazing little guy, I feel blessed every day. I go back to work next month, scary stuff! We've decided at the end of this year, we're going to try again, scary decision after being so lucky.. But if I didn't try again I think I'd regret it! So I'll be back on the cycle. Again scary thought after only just feeling like myself again after the drugs, pregnancy, hormones. I wanted to thank everyone for their support, reading through some messages, it's amazing how supportive you all are! It really meant everything to me, and it's so nice seeing people asking after me! I apologise again for disappearing! Life became so hectic when I had my lo! 

Sending lots of love & support to you all xxxx


----------



## Tiffin

Sorry for being AWOL for a while. 

First off, BIG congratulations to Bananahead on your New Years addition to the family!   Hope everything is going well for you. 

That's really interesting about the accumulative attempts Rumplestiltskin. It's good to read that when you're going through treatment, I try to be as positive as I can but think the same doubt is always in the back of my mind. How are you feeling at the mo and how far are you gone now?

Any news on the date for your lap and hysto KateMart? I had those done in August and it's fine. Remember your pillow in the car for your trip home, to make it more comfi on your tummy. Any news from the neurologist? That's awful you've got permanent blurry vision in one eye. Are you still getting the headaches?

Hello team monkey - don't think I met you before? Good to hear everything is going well for you. 

AFM - we've just completed our second lot of treatment, which ended in a freeze all, as a pesky fibroid appeared in the centre of my lining! We've got four x 3 day embies (two doing really well and two slightly behind) in the freezer and have our consultant appointment on Monday, to discuss what we need to do and when. 

We've already been told it will be a natural cycle and that we can start with the first AF after treatment number 2, which I think is due next week. I'm taking this as a positive thing, as I was pretty rough after EC, so hopefully my body will be in much better shape for a delayed transfer!

Hope everyone else is doing well. x


----------

